# Anspielungen auf Spiele/Filme/Bücher/Comics/etc. in WoW



## Bren McGuire (13. Dezember 2007)

Morgen,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anspielungen auf andere Spiele, Filme, Bücher, Comics usw. ihr in WoW gefunden habt. Ich mach dann auch mal gerade den Anfang:

- In Shattrat steht Adam Eternum als Kampfmeister des Arathibeckens bereit. Zur Seite stehen ihm Kampftiger und Oriko. Die drei stellen ganz klar eine Anspielung auf He-Man und die Masters of the Universe dar. Adam ist He-Mans Ebenbild, Kampftiger ist Battlecat und Oriko ist Orko, der Zauberer.

- Dann hätten wir da Haris Pilton, eine Prominente, die sich in einer Kneipe im Unteren Viertel in Shattrat rumtreibt. Natürlich immer dabei: ihr treues Haustier Tinkerbell. Auf wen das jetzt wohl anspielt?

- Und dann hätten wir da noch die Questreihe, die im Krater von Un'Goro beginnt und an deren Ende Linkens Bumerang und Linkens Meisterschwert steht. Linken selbst kann man im Krater in Marschalls Zuflucht bestaunen. Ach, waren das noch Zeiten, als Zelda das Maß aller Dinge war...

So, jetzt seid ihr dran. Freue mich schon auf eurer Beiträge!


----------



## Melten (13. Dezember 2007)

Fässer droppende Gorillas --->Anspielung auf das eine Mario und Donkeykong spiel (genauer name fällt mir nich ein^^)


----------



## Kaladial (13. Dezember 2007)

hab letztens mein BT vorquest in Arkatraz gemacht...
und beim endboss der ini hilft so nen gnom mit die mobs zu beschiessen ... 

name: MILLHOUSE (Simsons)


----------



## Melten (13. Dezember 2007)

wo wir bei arkatraz sind^^
Alcatraz vor der Küste von San Fransisco und Arkatraz als Gefängnis in wow


----------



## klarabella (13. Dezember 2007)

Tobin,Emony,Curzon und Torias in der Halle der Naaru auf der Exodar --> Dax-Wirte in Deep Space Nine


----------



## schmiedemeister (13. Dezember 2007)

klarabella schrieb:


> Tobin,Emony,Curzon und Torias in der Halle der Naaru auf der Exodar --> Dax-Wirte in Deep Space Nine



?? versteh ich nicht


----------



## mtombe (13. Dezember 2007)

- Ein NPC in Ehrenfeste heißt Opera Windfury 

- „Area 52“ Wenn man diese verlässt, bekommt man den Buff des vergessens oder so (man wird quasi geblitzdingst)

- In Shattrath gibt es einen NPC Namens Angelina Werkel

- vor Achindoun steht ein Kind das sagt: "ich sehe tote Dreanei, doch niemand glaubt mir"

- Ein NPC in Auchindoun heißt Slim und kommt aus der Gilde Shady Dealer = Slim Shady

Das alles was ich noch so gehört/gesehen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Eine Ring


----------



## Jülieee (13. Dezember 2007)

ich kenn nur die idiana jones sachn ausm cast...^^


----------



## Kaladial (13. Dezember 2007)

klarabella schrieb:


> Tobin,Emony,Curzon und Torias in der Halle der Naaru auf der Exodar --> Dax-Wirte in Deep Space Nine



lol is mir noch gar net aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut wann kommt man auch schon ma in die exodar


----------



## Aratos (13. Dezember 2007)

mir fällt spontan die rennstrecke in der schimmernden ebene ein.

anspielung auf die racer in star wars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abilalla (13. Dezember 2007)

Orgrimmar:

m. E. entsprungen dem Spiel "Die 4. Offenbarung" in dem es die dunkle Gottheit "Ogrimar" gibt... ich war dort Gildenleiterin von Ogrimars Heer... bei wow bin ich allerdings bei der Allianz gelandet (Gnome ftw!) von daher fiel es leider flach, hier auch eine Gilde "Orgrimmars Heer" zu gründen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wird hier wohl keinen interessieren, ich finds trotzdem lustig^^)


----------



## Lexort (13. Dezember 2007)

Zeppelinmeister Hin Denburg bei UC


----------



## Clusta (13. Dezember 2007)

Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*

Na, kommt wer drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malgorn (13. Dezember 2007)

nee, die Stadt wurde nach  Orgrim Doomhammer benannt.


Was es nocht gibt ist ein Goblin namens Aktion Jackson auf der Sturmsäule, nach gleichnamigem schlechten Film..

Thralls Vater  stimmt, danke


----------



## Alchiemist (13. Dezember 2007)

In den Wäldern von Terrokar steht David _Wayne_ rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melten (13. Dezember 2007)

@ Abilalla wenn ichs richtig verstehe meinst du der Name Orgrimmar kommt von der einen Gottheit aus die 4. offenbarung...also komplett falsch!

Thrall benannte die Stadt zu ehren der großen Ogrim Doomhammer, daher kommt der name

und @Malgorn: auch falsch, Durotar wurde nach Thralls Vater benannt den er hieß Durotan.


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

In Donnerfels beim Portallehrer rennt eine "Clarice Foster" rum.

Jodie Foster spielt in "das Schweigen der Lämmer" eine Clarice Starling. --> Clarice Foster.

Kann aber auch Zufall sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CelticBastard (13. Dezember 2007)

die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Kaladial (13. Dezember 2007)

Malgorn schrieb:


> nee, die Stadt wurde nach Thralls Vater Orgrim Doomhammer benannt.
> Was es nocht gibt ist ein Goblin namens Aktion Jackson auf der Sturmsäule, nach gleichnamigem schlechten Film..




^^ aua ... wer sich mit der wow geschichte nicht auskennt sollte erst lesen und dann weiterreden... 

orgrim dommhammer war der beste freund von thralls vater Durotan und später auch freund und lehrer für thrall bis er bei der befreiung des 4. orc-lagers von einer lanze in den rücker, erstochen wurde


----------



## sweetdruid (13. Dezember 2007)

harrison jones oeffnet die tore zu zul'aman...


----------



## Knevil (13. Dezember 2007)

In einer Biokuppel steht Shauly Pore anspielung auf den Schauspieler Pauly Shore in "Bud und Doyle im Biodom"


----------



## Gronwell (13. Dezember 2007)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Könnte aber auch, zumindest vom Titel her etwas mit dem Film von Kevin Smith(hat unter anderem auch "Dogma" gemacht) Chasing Amy.


----------



## PTY (13. Dezember 2007)

Floyd Pinkus (Gastwirt in Thrallmar) ... ob da einer 'n Fan von Pink Floyd war?

PS: Wer nicht weis, wer oder was Pink Floyd ist, sofort in eine Ecke stellen, schämen und diese Seite auswendig lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (13. Dezember 2007)

Im Süden von Thousand Needles gibt es inmitten der Salzwüste einen Rennparcours, der stark an "Star Wars - Episode 1" erinnert.

In Booty Bay trifft man den Chefingenieur "Scooty", der einen Teleporter bewacht. Und per Quest erreicht man die andere Seite, auf der "Spork" wartet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigBadBlackBear (13. Dezember 2007)

Malgorn schrieb:


> nee, die Stadt wurde nach Thralls Vater Orgrim Doomhammer benannt.
> Was es nocht gibt ist ein Goblin namens Aktion Jackson auf der Sturmsäule, nach gleichnamigem schlechten Film..




AUTSCH Ogrimm Doomhammer ist NICHT Thralls Vater,aua aua aua aua autsch!


----------



## Omidas (13. Dezember 2007)

Ein paar Ingis heißen interessant.
 Scooty in BB
 MacK Dyver in den Zangarmarschen bei Zabrajin

Und noch eine Q die mir so spontan einfällt.
 Bringt mir ein Gebüsch - Q für den Tiefensump. Anlehnung bei Ritter der Kokusnus


----------



## Lappen2 (13. Dezember 2007)

huhu

da wäre noch in der Ehrenfeste ein Gnom der Lewboski heißt... vllt eine anspielung auf den Film the big Lewboski


----------



## homu (13. Dezember 2007)

ich glaub in shatt steht eine blutelfe namens "Haris Pilton" und hat als untertitel "star"


----------



## Clusta (13. Dezember 2007)

In Managruft gibt es einen Boss der "Nexusprinz Shaffar" heißt.
Ähnelt stark an Jaffar (Bösewicht in "Aladin")


----------



## Alexeas (13. Dezember 2007)

In Shatt gabs mal ein Event, da ist   Helgesh Neyder aufgetreten.... xD


----------



## Clusta (13. Dezember 2007)

In Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gibt es einen Goblin der mit seinem Flugzeug abgestürzt ist.
Dieser Goblin heißt ""Schreihals" Quack Lufthans"

Quack -> Anspielung auf "Quack der Bruchpilot"
Lufthans -> Lufthansa 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carnificis (13. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> ^^ aua ... wer sich mit der wow geschichte nicht auskennt sollte erst lesen und dann weiterreden...
> 
> orgrim dommhammer war der beste freund von thralls vater Durotan und später auch freund und lehrer für thrall bis er bei der befreiung des 4. orc-lagers von einer lanze in den rücker, erstochen wurde


das passt zu Siegfried aus "Die Niebelungen" der hat ebenfalls einen speer in den Rücken bekommen, ist glaub ich aber eher oder 100 pro zufall^^(musste einfach sofort daran denken als ich es gelesen hab^^)


----------



## Greav (13. Dezember 2007)

In Shattrath im Unteren Viertel steht Oliver Zwist da fällt mir spontan Oliver Twist von Charles Dickens ein.


----------



## Satanhimself (13. Dezember 2007)

Alexeas schrieb:


> In Shatt gabs mal ein Event, da ist   Helgesh Neyder aufgetreten.... xD


erklärung bitte ... ich steh aufm schlauch

&#8364;: ahhh helge shneyder ... bin ich verplant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (13. Dezember 2007)

"König Mukla" und "Prinzessin Poobah", in Stranglethorn, stellen Figuren aus dem Film "King Kong und die weiße Frau" dar.


----------



## Revan69 (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Name der Quest sagt doch alles Bringt mir ein Gebüsch!

Ganz klar Ritter der Kokosnuss


----------



## fdauer (13. Dezember 2007)

Dort wo auch Link im Krater von UN'Goro steht gibt es Larion und Muigin

Larion ist in grün angezogen und Muigin in rot
Von der Körpermassen passen sie ganz gut zu zwei Klempern aus Brooklyn (war doch da, oder ? boah ist die super mario super show schon ewig her)


Als Allianzler macht man Q's für Muigin (nervt damit Larion)
Als Horlder macht man Q's for Larion (müsste damit Muigin nerven, habs nur noch nicht gemacht)

Wundert mich dass das hier noch nicht stand


----------



## fdauer (13. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> erklärung bitte ... ich steh aufm schlauch
> 
> €: ahhh helge shneyder ... bin ich verplant
> 
> ...




tz tz tz und dann die monorail cat als avatar pic haben. du katzenklohasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. Dezember 2007)

http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/91/
viel Spass beim Lesen... da sind so ziemlich alle drinn die es gibt.

Angler an der Dunkelküste ist aus forrest Gump  Gump Shrimps
Toshleys Station -Starship troopers.


----------



## Salanea (13. Dezember 2007)

Also ich weiss es nicht mehr genau aber es ist entweder ein drop aus Scholo oder Strat oder eine Rufbelohnug von der Argentumdämmerung...es ist ein Schwert das aussieht wie das Lichtschwert aus Star Wars^^


----------



## Malakas (13. Dezember 2007)

Huhu, 


der junge in Schattrath der tote Menschen sieht... He Man etc.. Dann dieser KillerRobotor in der Area 52 , Maximillian .. aus dem Kult film "Das schwarze Loch" 

Naja und halt Gageztan ...eindeutig Mos Eisley raumhafen : ) alle SW fans werdens sofort erkannt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und in booty Bay der Goblin der auf Jesus zuckerhut macht.. .gibt schon paar lustige sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. Dezember 2007)

ist die letzte questbelohnung bei der argentumdämmerung. ^^


----------



## Bren McGuire (13. Dezember 2007)

Cool, immer weiter so. Hätte da noch ein paar Anmerkungen:


@CelticBastard:
Chasing Amy ist auch noch ein Film mit Ben Affleck und Matt Damon. Ist mir aber vorher auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Und ob das damit was zu tun hat?


@Melten:
Welche Gorillas droppen denn Fässer? 


@Jülieee: 
Was für Sachen mit Indiana Jones?


----------



## Necrolord (13. Dezember 2007)

Was haben Rio de Janeiro und Booty Bay gemeinsam?
eine grosse statue natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wundert mich das das noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde^^


----------



## Blechdosenritter (13. Dezember 2007)

Necrolord schrieb:


> Was haben Rio de Janeiro und Booty Bay gemeinsam?
> eine grosse statue natürlich
> 
> 
> ...





> Malakas Geschrieben: vor 9 Minuten
> Huhu,
> 
> 
> ...



doch hat jemand...


----------



## Gibin (13. Dezember 2007)

Dinge die keiner weiß


*Hier Kampftechniken/Kampf Tipps*


Wenn jemand sitzt, und man ihn dann Angreift ist dieser Schlag 100% ein Kritischer Treffer.


Wenn man sitzt Regenriert man nur schneller HP, kein Mana.


Wenn man von hinten angreift kann der Gegner nicht parrieren.


Wenn man gestunnt ist trifft einen jeder Schlag zu 100%


Berserkerwut macht immun gegen Fear-Effekte. Sehr nützlich im Kampf gegen Prieser oder Hexenmeister.


Wenn man als Schurke in Gadgetzan jemanden z.b. mit Erdrosseln angreift, danach vanish macht aber den Gegner noch anvisiert lässt, greifen einen die Wachen trotzdem an auch wenn man noch im Stealth ist.


Der Druide kann mit "Winterschlaf" das Pet vom Jäger einschlafen lassen, dafür kann der Jäger den Druiden mit "Wildtier ängstigen" in Tierform fearen.
Klar kann ein Druide auch einen anderen Druiden mit "Winterschlaf" in Tierform einschlafen lassen. Auch den Geisterwolf des Schamanen und man kann nicht rauschshiften.


In der Sicht von fernsicht kann man nochmals Fernsicht wirken usw. und so die reichweite von 3k meter erreichen. (funktioniert nicht bei der fernsicht des jägers, monopol des schamanen)


Wenn man liegt, funktionieren keine Attacken die von hinten ausgeführt werden müssen. (sehr ärgerlich für Schurken)


Mal der Wildnis erhöht den Heiligwiderstand, auch wenn es den offiziell nicht gibt.


Noch was für Druiden, wenn man Baumrinde mit Gelassenheit oder dem AoE benutzt, bekommt man den gesamten Spell durch, garantiert ohne unterbrechung und Castzeit geht auch nicht drauf, egal wieviel mobs auf einen einprügeln.


Man kann mit der Gnomenkontrollkappe als Hexer der das 31 Talent in Gebrechen hat. Einen Gegner im PvP übernehmen und ihm genüßlich das Mana abziehen. Naja man ist aber im Nachteil da man kein andere Pet haben kann.


In den Pestländer gibt es ein Quest, bei dem bekommt man als Belohnung ein Trinket das 3 Diener ruft die für einen Kämpfen, wenn man das hat sind Eisfallen der Jäger nie wieder ein Problem, weil da die 3 Diener reinrennen werden und nicht ihr. Heißt irgendwas mit Barov.


Ist zwar kein Geheimnis, wird aber oft von Druiden vergessen: Wenn Ihr in Katzenform seid, die Fähigkeit "Katzenhafte Anmut" (veringerter Fallschaden als Katze) gekauft habt UND vorher Baumrinde angeworfen habt, könnt ihr erstaunlich hohe Abstürze überleben (z.B. von einem der Zwillingskolosse in Feralas).


Als Krieger kann man einen tiefen Fall überleben indem man einen Gegner in Reichweite anvisiert und kurz vor dem Aufkommen Sturmangriff aktiviert.







*Eastereggs/Lustiges
*


Wenn man die spektralen Bürger in Stratholme (Bastion-Teil) anvisiert und /tanzen eingibt, bleiben sie stehen und Tanzen auch, solange bis man selbst damit aufhört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt ein Brühschlammer als Haustier, das ist so ein kleier grüner Blob der euch folgt, und weil er so ätzend ist verringert er eure Rüstung


In der Offiziersbaracke in SW heißt die PvP-Mount-Verkäuferin Lieutenant Karter und gleich daneben der Waffenverkäufer Captain O'Neal ^^
Stargate lässt grüßen!


Und wo wir grade schon bei "Das Schweigen der Lämmer" sind:
in Düsterbruch Nord beim Tribut Run gibts ne Stelle, in der in einer Ecke ein Korb mit einem Ogergerbemittel steht. Wenn man dieses nimmt, kommt ein einzelner Oger die Rampe runter und schreit sowas wie:
"Es muss die Lotion jetzt in den Korb zurücklegen"
Naja, an den genauen Wortlaut erinnere ich mich grade nicht, aber das Zitat ist schon eindeutig wie im Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man Imperator Dagran Thaurissan in den Blackrocktiefen besiegt, lässt er manchmal des Kaisers neuen Umhang fallen.


Beim Angeln (In Stormwind) kann man den einen Ring finden.


Alle NPCs sind genervt wenn man sie zu oft hintereinander angklickt und lassen dann coole Sprüche los, einfach mal ausprobieren.


Noch 3 Sachen zum Ausprobieren
/Salutieren mit dem General am eingang zu Stormwind.
/tanzen mit den Barfrauen, sehr nett.
/rude zu ein paar NPCs


Im Brachland trifft man auf der Frayinsel
-"Klannoc McLeod", den Eiländer - wie Connor McLeod aus "Highlander" trägt er Pferdeschwanz und Schwert.


In Booty Bay trifft man den Chefingenieur "Scooty", der einen Teleporter bewacht. Und per Quest erreicht man die andere Seite, auf der "Spork" wartet.


Der Blumenhändler in Storwind heißt "Florist Gump".


Der Un'goro-Krater ist scheinbar Nintendo gewidmet. Da werfen große Gorillas mit Fässern (wie "Donkey Kong") und vom kleinen Linken gibt es Quests.


Wenn man den Seeriesen zuschaut furzen die manchmal.


Mit dem Unsichtbarkeits entdecken Zauber von den Hexern kann man in ganz Azeroth an verschiedenen Stellen Geister sehen in Lorderon z.B.


Es gibt auf der Illusionsrennbahn ein huhn, wenn man bei dem "/Chicken" macht, verwandelt es sich in einen Menschen und winkt euch zu


In Uldaman gibt es 3 Zwerge die dem Blizzard Spiel "the lost vikings" nachempfunden sind.


Stranghletorn, die Insel im Südosten: ...gefangene Frau...Böser Riesenaffe... Klingelts ?^^ -King Kong


Wenn man länger als eine Stunde bei Rivendare im Schlachthaus sitzt, ohne was zu machen, fängt der Junge an mürrisch zu werden und zu fragen, ob's heute noch losgeht...


Die Showkämpfer in Undercity heißen: Tyler & Edward ... Eine Hommage an "Fight Club"


Wenn man sich die Karte von Marschen von Dustwallow anschaut, ergibt sie einen Drachenkopf, der Feuer spuckt.


Postmann Malone in Stratholm bezieht sich auf den Basketballspieler Karl "The Mailman" Malone.


Short John Mithril startet das Arenaevent in Stranglethorn. Wohl in Anlehnung an Long John Silver aus "Die Schatzinsel".


Die "Sechs Dämonen Tasche" begegnet einem auch im Film "Big trouble in little China"


An der Kapelle gibt es die Quest "When Smokey sings, I get violent". Passend dazu gibt es von ABC den Song "When Smokey sings (, I hear violins)".


Gnomen-Ingenieure können einen Transporter nach Gadgetzan bauen (Cooldown 4 Stunden). Während dem Transport kann so manches schiefgehen:
- Man erhält den "Böser Zwilling" Debuff (hält 2 Stunden)
- Man materealisiert ein paar 100 Meter in der Luft und stirbt durch den Fall (ich beame deswegen immer nur mit Fallschirmumhang)
- Man materialisiert als Murloc oder Furbolg


Old Man Heming führt das Geschäft für Angelbedarf in Bootybay. Der alte Mann hatte nach seiner letzten Angeltour wohl genug (Der alte Mann und das Meer).


Der Transporterdebuff "böser Zwilling" hat seinen Ursprung in der Raumschiff Enterprise Folge "Kirk:2=?".


Wenn man durch einen eigenen Skill stirbt (göttl. eingreifen, mana dings beim hexer) bekommt man keine repkosten.


In Tirisfal gibt es einen Zeppelinmeister mit dem Namen "Hin Denburg".


Auf den Displays der Goblin-Shredder ist ein Gesicht aus Starcraft zu sehen.


Der Greifenmeister in SW heißt Longdrink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In der Tiefenbahn im Wasser treibt sich Nessy rum


In Duskwood gibt es Büsche die Augen haben.


In Undercity bzw. Lordaeron einfach mal Musik aus und langsam an der Kaputen Glocke vorbei sowie in den Gang zwischen Klocke und Thronsaal und dann in den Trohnsaal.... In der reihenfolge kann man dann folgendes hören....

1. Glocken läuten...
2. Jubeldende Massen...
3. Arthas wie er seinen Vater ermordet...

Alles aus den Intro/Outro (glaub das heißt so *G*) Video.

Wissenswertes


Über einen geheimen weg in Winterspring kommt man in das dorf voll den tanzenden trolle.


Wenn man bei der Holzschlundfeste respektvoll ist, kann man die truhen die sie in azshara bewachen öffnen, ohne das sie einen angreifen.


Wenn jemand in SW den Ony-Kopf abgibt darf man in keinem Haus sein, sonst kriegt man den Buff nicht.


Im Thandol-Übergang aus Richtung Zuflucht mal die rechte Brückenseite nehmen. Wenn man weit genug springen kann kann man auf dem Mittleren Brückenteil einen Questgeber finden (bei der brennenden Fackel). Alle die runterfallen können am Fuß des Pfeilers einen Toten Zwerg finden neben dem ein Brief liegt...


Im Duskwood, kurz vor dem Ravenhill Friedhof treiben sich in den Häusern Level 55 Geister herum (und das in einem 20-30 ´er Gebiet) nur sichtbar mit dem Hexerspell "Grosse Unsichtbarkeit Entdecken". Diese kann man auch für Seelensplitter gut farmen falls man in SW ist und keine hat.


Wenn man im südlichsten Silithidenbau in Silithus in der Kammer mit der Glyphe und der verzauberten Nachtelfenpriesterin stirbt, landet man unter Umständen am Friedhof von Westfall. -> Hoffe, das wurde mittlerweile gefixt.


Die südliche Insel in Tanaris sind in Wirklichkeit 2 Inseln. Auf beiden laufen Piraten rum, auf der einen befindet sich ein Kreuz (sieht aus wie ein Schatz).
Wenn man die Piraten killt, droppt eine Quest, die 2gold bringt.


Wenn man im Alteractal in genau dem Moment zaubert, wo mann den 2 Minuten Verstärkungsbuff kreigt, bekommt man ihn nicht, also Vorsicht!


Der Jäger kann mit seinem Adlerblick in das Gebiet hinter dem Wall unterhalb von Silberwald gucken.


Die Kernhundpacks aus MC können einem Angriff ausweichen, selbst wenn sie bereits tot sind.


Drachen können sich in Menschen verwandeln (Ich denke die Gnomin in Andorhal z.B. ist eine bronzene Drachendame).


Rexxar ist zur hälfte Oger, zur hälfte Orc (Mok'Nathal).


Auch die Totems von Jin'Do können ausweichen.


Das Schurkenquest lev20 für die Alianz in dem Turm läßt sich ganz einfach lösen wenn man Erdrosseln benutzt. Die Bronzeröhre für das Giftquest danach kann man auch einfach in IF bei dem Ingies kaufen.



Wenn man beim Greifenmaister mal den Falschen Flugpunkt angeklickt hat oder es sich wärend des Fluges mal anders überlegt *gg* (Bei Flügen über mehrere Etappen).
Einfach schnell aus und wieder einloggen und ihr landet am nächsten Flugpunkt über den ihr sonst hinweg geflogen wärt.


Wenn man durch einen eigenen Skill stirbt (göttl. eingreifen, mana dings beim hexer) bekommt man keine repkosten.


Der Hexenmeister kann sich selbst porten!
Braucht natürlich 2 Gruppenmitglieder die das Portal drücken.
Sehr praktisch wenn man irgendwo feststeckt.


Mit Gedankensicht kann der Priester seine Sicht von Mob zu Mob "hangeln".


Viele nicht-alchemisten wissen nicht, dass man zum herstellen von flächschen nach scholo oder bwl muss.


An manchen stellen gibt es wunderschöne unterwasser gebiete, die man sich mal mit nem hexer (unterwasseratumg ftw) ansehen sollte


Wenn der Jäger sich zulange tot stellt stirbt er wirklich (6 Min.)
->das beste daran ist das man dann keine Repkosten hat. Wenn man also nah bei einem Mob totstellt, kann man die erweiterte range nutzen um am Leichnam wieder zu beleben ;-)




Inhalte ohne Gewähr 

Gruss Gibin


----------



## HEOb (13. Dezember 2007)

In Shattrath ist He-man und Skelletor!!
Natürlich ist Battelcat auch da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Haben aber andere Namen...doch ein He-man Fan erkennt sowas sofort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (13. Dezember 2007)

Smudo in Shattrath, wenn man ihn ansprichtbar erzählt er irgendwas mit wie was soll mti den anderen dreien sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuk (13. Dezember 2007)

mit dem englischen client...
In Shatt der "Grandmaster Skinner Seymour" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snooze.G5 (13. Dezember 2007)

Im unteren Viertel in Shattrath in der Taverne 
gibt es eine Prominente.

"Haris Pilton" 


Hab ich eben erst gefunden :-)

Grüße 
Asti


----------



## Dalmus (13. Dezember 2007)

Gibt auch witzige Dinge auf WoWWiki zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ingame-Jokes: http://www.wowwiki.com/In-Jokes_and_Refere..._TV_and_Movies)
Easter-Eggs: http://www.wowwiki.com/Easter_Eggs


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke es ist klar, worauf diese Q anspielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10191


----------



## Zangoran (13. Dezember 2007)

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel:

- Versorgerin Abarella Süßbauer (Arabella Kiesbauer)

Wälder von Terrokkar

- Sig Nicious (Sid Vicious = Musiker)

Shattrath

- Der Rokk (The Rock)


----------



## Hoschie78 (13. Dezember 2007)

boah wo sind denn hier die starwars-fans ?? war nie einer von denen in Schergrat gewesen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das gnomengebiet "toshleys station".....ist natürlich die "toshi station"...bei der luke skywalker in episode 6 n paar energiewandler abholen will.

energiewandler ? klingelts ?? das sind die dinger die ihr bei den ogern einsammeln müsst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zur belohnung gibts irgendwann "vibroklingen".....das is so ne art dolch der jedi...die haben wohl lichtschwerter und vibroklingen unterm kilt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach und auf dem weg zur station liegt so ein zerstörter droide....glaub 3DO...hm, wo er wohl seinen kleinen freund R2D2 gelassen hat ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heartofstone (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Käfer mit ihren großen höhlen in Tanaris Un'gor und Silithus erinner mich sehr stark an die bugs aus Starship Troopers. Ich mein die Verteidiger sehen aus wie die großen Tankras, die normalen wie warriorbugs und die Wespen sehen aus wie Hopper (fliegender bug).

http://multiplayerland.mesdiscussions.net/...-sujet_33_1.htm
(in der reihenfolge Hopper,Tankra,und warrior)


----------



## Strahlemann (13. Dezember 2007)

T.N. schrieb:


> Cool, immer weiter so. Hätte da noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
> @CelticBastard:
> Chasing Amy ist auch noch ein Film mit Ben Affleck und Matt Damon. Ist mir aber vorher auch noch nicht aufgefallen. Und ob das damit was zu tun hat?
> @Melten:
> ...




Zu den Gorrilas

ist ein Ur altes Donkey Kong Spiel, glaube sogar das erste Spiel in dem Mario vorkommt.....
so nach dem Motto -> Affe klaut frau, Mario (damals noch Namenlos) rettet Frau, Affe wirft Fässer auf Namenlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragosh (13. Dezember 2007)

oliver zwist in shattrath


----------



## MasotasNeL (13. Dezember 2007)

Spontan fällt mir da der Purpurbull Energy Drink ein
wäre aber schöner als Fulgmount-Getränk das man (Hexer T6 like)Flügel bekommt so selbst ein Flugmount ist.Gibt schon viele Anspielungen in WoW.Und das Laserschwert gibts auch in einer Echsenkessel Instanz(Ich glaube Sklaven bin aber nich ganz sicher)


----------



## x3n0n (13. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist klar, worauf diese Q anspielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


V wie Vendetta?

Wenn man die Quest Du, der Roboter in den Sand setzt kommt der Roboter "Negatron" nach Area 52 und zerstört die Rakete... Erinnert mich an Megatron aus dem Comic & Film Transformers


----------



## Red1980 (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Quest "Der große Knochenwurm" ist einem Dunefan (Dune der Wüstenplanet Roman Reihe von Frank Herbert) im Blizz-Team zu verdanken.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centerman (13. Dezember 2007)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich kann mich täuschen aber ich dachte Aime ist der Roboter Hund bei "Red Planet". Vielleicht gibts da auch zwei^^


----------



## Kuhkafhänger (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich wies nicht mehr wie sie heist, aber die eine Quest, die in der Mitte des UNgoro kraters startet, bei der man einen Goblin zum posten begleiten und ab und an wieder aufwecken muss, der ist eine klare anspielung auf einen Beatles Song


----------



## zwuckl (13. Dezember 2007)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



yeah, Tenacious D  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!!!!


----------



## ragosh (13. Dezember 2007)

der riesenaffe (king kong) auf der insel rechts unten in schlingendorntal


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (13. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta?
> 
> Wenn man die Quest Du, der Roboter in den Sand setzt kommt der Roboter "Negatron" nach Area 52 und zerstört die Rakete... Erinnert mich an Megatron aus dem Comic & Film Transformers



Noch nie "Nummer fünf lebt" gesehen? Das "V" ist die römische Zahl 5...


----------



## Biboxi (13. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta?
> 
> Wenn man die Quest Du, der Roboter in den Sand setzt kommt der Roboter "Negatron" nach Area 52 und zerstört die Rakete... Erinnert mich an Megatron aus dem Comic & Film Transformers



V steht für eine römische 5 -> "Nummer 5 lebt"

und Du, der Roboter ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Anspielung  auf "I, Robot" von Isaac Asimov


----------



## Senzuality (13. Dezember 2007)

Da ich mich momentan wieder in STV aufhalte... Hemet Nesingwary sag ich nur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## castaman (13. Dezember 2007)

denkt aber bitte auch an daisy, glaube ich heißt die dame, auf der schimmernden ebene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

is ne anspielung auf die dame aus den Dukes of Hazard wenn ich mich recht entsinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(hoff das war noch ent da ^^)


----------



## Morthy (13. Dezember 2007)

Hel'Gesh Neider im Unteren Virtel, versucht er ab und zu die Leute mit schlechten witzen zum Lachen zu bringen....


ich glaub jeder weiß wer hier gemeint ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



müsst ihr mal gucken, ist glaub ich ein mal im monat oder so...^^


----------



## EuropeanOnion (13. Dezember 2007)

Goliathon

hmm, bei wem klingelts?^^

Greez
Zwiebel


----------



## Megatherion (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich glaub die hier wurden noch nicht genannt:

In Uldaman stehen drei Npcs namens Olaf, Baelog und Eric "Der Flinke". Die älteren unter uns werden sie wahrscheinlich kennen, das sind die drei Wikinger aus dem Spiel "The lost vikings". Das Spiel erschien 1992 für das Supernintendo und der Entwickler war: Blizzard!
Quelle:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings


----------



## Taurizius (13. Dezember 2007)

auf einen balkon in sibermond stehen die L70ETC und drunter icr manager "schweitzer" ka ob das was zu bedeuten hat


----------



## Rudi TD (13. Dezember 2007)

Geht mal in die "Halle der Champions" in Sturmwind.

Da drin stehen "Leutnant Karter" und "Hauptmann O'Neal".
Stargate halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruudey (13. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab nur gesehen dass im ruaanwald im schergrat bei deisem posten so ein gnom sitzt bei dem unter dem namen steht " O'mallys zweiter bruder " oder irgendsowas... bin jz nicht der grosse grey's anatomy film aber da gibts ja einen den man "o'mally" ausspricht und der meines wissens nach mehrere auch (zwillings?)brüder hat :>


----------



## lcVIPER (13. Dezember 2007)

in der scherbenwelt kann man auch einen dolch bekommen der auf "Paul Usul *Muadib*"  aus Dune anspielt


----------



## Tergenna (13. Dezember 2007)

Man kann in jeder Hauptstadt den 'Einen Ring' angeln.
Es gibt eine Quest für schurken 'Mission: möglich, aber nicht sehr wahrscheinlich
Auf Englisch: 'Mission: Possible But Not Probable' (mission impossible)
Außerdem lehnt sich die rennbahnstrecke in thousand needles nicht an Starwars sondern an die rennstrecke nahe saltlakecity auf einem getrockneten Salzsee an.


----------



## Afinogenov61Tim (13. Dezember 2007)

Action Jackson die Serie war genial und wie es in WoW umgesetzt wurde finde ich auch nicht schlecht,aber mich würde interessieren ob irgendwann mal Michael Jackson oder so kommt und er dann seine Nase droppt oder so ka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yalda (13. Dezember 2007)

In einer der Klingenhügel Instanzen findet man ein Schwert namens "Exkal'Eber" - auf englisch heißt das Schwer  X'caliboar. (Excalibur)


----------



## Pymonte (14. Dezember 2007)

toschleys station wird manchmal vn hetzern überrant. is ne anspielung auf starship troopers. ansonten nur noch die tänze der rassen und manche witze (der von den menschen is z.b. ne HdR parodie) 

alles andere was ich kenne wurde shcon genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theradiox (14. Dezember 2007)

@ Gibin

Zitat: "Viele nicht-alchemisten wissen nicht, dass man zum herstellen von flächschen nach scholo oder bwl muss."

Stimmt mit TBC nicht mehr, in Shattrath gibt es ein Labor!

Gruß


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (14. Dezember 2007)

jap das warn noch die alten schönen Zelda zeiten würd gern mal genau wissen wie diese q heissen möge würd die dann nähmlich nach machen 

<---- ist ein Zelda fan


----------



## Treatyyy' (14. Dezember 2007)

super interessant auf jedenfall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobby (14. Dezember 2007)

Hatte mal einen "Rar"-Menschengegner getroffen mit dem Namen "Slipknot" i-wo beim Alteracgebirge^^


----------



## sonikku (14. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel gibt es eine Quest (Grausame Pläne), die heißt im Original "Cruel's Intentions". Eine Anspielung auf Cruel Intentions (Eiskalte Engel).


----------



## Tôny (14. Dezember 2007)

Nobby schrieb:


> Hatte mal einen "Rar"-Menschengegner getroffen mit dem Namen "Slipknot" i-wo beim Alteracgebirge^^


jau bei den Syndikatstypen da (screen bei meinen bildern)


----------



## Valkyria_ (14. Dezember 2007)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ?? versteh ich nicht


 sind mehrere personen in einer bei der tv-serie: star trek - deep space nine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (14. Dezember 2007)

*Quest: Sully Balloo's Letter*

Die Quest kennt kaum jemand. Direkt im Meeresboden unter einem verschollenem Schiff kann man eine Puppe finden die eine Quest startet und auf eine *wahre* bewegende Geschichte angelehnt ist auf ein Mann namens Sullivan Ballou der im Zivilkrieg gefallen ist. Die Quest kann man übrigens sogar abgeben

weitere Infos: hier


----------



## Belandra (14. Dezember 2007)

Im Teufelswald treibt sich bei den Brühschlammern ein kleiner Gnom Hexenmeister mit seinem Kobold herum. Wenn man den anspricht und danach den Helfer, beginnt dann eine hitzige Diskussion die damit endet, dass der Gnom "Warum du Kleiner..." schreit und dem Kobold hinterherrennt.

Da kam mir natürlich sofort das "Why you little..." von Homer Simpson in den Sinn kurz bevor er Bart würgt. Nur weiss ich nicht, inwiefern diese Phrase in die deutsche Übersetzung der Simpsons gearbeitet wurde. Hat mich aber auf jeden Fall zum Schmunzeln gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZzoRizer (14. Dezember 2007)

In Stormwind gibts einen Kochlehrer: 

Stephen Ryback
<Kochkunstlehrer>

klingt ein bisschen nach Stephen Seagal in Alarmstufe Rot: Casey Ryback  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schranzman (14. Dezember 2007)

auf die schnelle erinnere ich mich nur an Smudo im Auchondioum (oder wie das komische gebilde heisst ^^) wenn man ihn fragt sagt er "wieso fragen mich alle nach meinem 3 Kollegen" oder sowas in der richting, ich finds geil xD


----------



## Hubautz (14. Dezember 2007)

Schranzman schrieb:


> auf die schnelle erinnere ich mich nur an Smudo im Auchondioum (oder wie das komische gebilde heisst ^^) wenn man ihn fragt sagt er "wieso fragen mich alle nach meinem 3 Kollegen" oder sowas in der richting, ich finds geil xD




Netter Thread. Einige Sachen sind mir bislang gar nicht aufgefallen. Trotzdem: Lest euch die Antworten doch einfach erst mal durch, bevor Ihr was schreibt. Sonst wird das Ding wieder 25 Seiten lang und jeder Post fängt an mit „Ka ob das schon da war aber …“
Und meistens war es schon da.


----------



## womanizer (14. Dezember 2007)

ini uldaman... der erste boss... errinert mich einwenig an indiana jones^^


----------



## Kedwana (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17246

ne coole Anspielung auf

Martin "MADDIN" Schneider.


----------



## Babble (14. Dezember 2007)

Nette Waffe 

klick mich



Nr. 5 halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moneymaker (14. Dezember 2007)

The Rulkster is eindeutig eine Anspielung auf den 'Hulkster' Hulk Hogan, den wahrscheinlich größten Wrestlingstar der Neuzeit.

oder

Andy 'The Macho Gnome' Savage is eine Anspielung auf den 'Macho Man' Randy Savage, ebenfalls ein ehemaliger Wrestler und WWF-Champion


----------



## Heinzitaur (14. Dezember 2007)

Also das einzige, was mir jetz noch an Anspielung einfällt (das andere wurde schon erwähnt zB He-Man, Paris Hilton usw) ist der Witz den männliche Menschen erzählen. Habe ich in HDZ1 entdeckt. Ich meine den Witz, in dem er von der Idee einer Trilogie spricht, in der es um einen Ring geht, der in der sengenden Schlucht vernichtet werden muss blablabla...das is fast schon Urheberrechtsverletzung xD.


----------



## thiefoflasthope (14. Dezember 2007)

Is mir grad beim twinken aufgefallen:

komme aus dem nordhaintal raus und geh den weg lang kurz darauf ist rechts ne hütte mit einer frau die katzenkörbe verkauft

     Donni Anthania
<Verrückte Katzenfrau>

Simpsonfans wissen wer das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s.: die frau trägt auch noch nen blutiges fleischermesser mit sich rum das macht mir angst


----------



## Ninua (14. Dezember 2007)

Die drei Bankiers in Sturmwind heissen (habe hier kein sz) Peter, Paul und Mary mit Vornamen

siehe http://www.peterpaulandmary.com/


----------



## Kiluan (14. Dezember 2007)

Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^


----------



## Judikator Aldaris (14. Dezember 2007)

> In Stormwind gibts einen Kochlehrer:
> 
> Stephen Ryback
> <Kochkunstlehrer>
> ...



Jop das passt Casey Ryback ist in AR ja der Koch des Schiffes^^


----------



## Thoralfus (14. Dezember 2007)

oder neu hinzugekommen harrison jones im Tempel der Amani  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiluan (14. Dezember 2007)

Thoralfus schrieb:


> oder neu hinzugekommen harrison jones im Tempel der Amani
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wurde schon 4 Mal genannt also nix mit neu


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (14. Dezember 2007)

Mein Favorit:
*Finkle Einhorn* in UBRS, was hab ich gelacht als ich den Kerl gesehen hab.

Wer's nicht weiß, das spielt auf Ace Ventura an. Der Bösewicht war Ray Finkle der sich durch Geschlechtsumwandlung in Lois Einhorn verwandelt hat.


----------



## Dps-we deliver (14. Dezember 2007)

Harrison Jones ist der Npc am Eingang zu ZulÁman , sieht schon sehr nach Indina jones aka Harrison Ford aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makhral (14. Dezember 2007)

wundert mich, das noch gar keiner die Theaterevents in Karazhan reingeschrieben hat...


----------



## Dracun (14. Dezember 2007)

An Alle die SG1 fans sind:

Hammond ist auch in der halle der Champions vertreten^^


----------



## Frekii (14. Dezember 2007)

In Theramore steht ein Hauptmann Mumm. Dies hat nicht etwas was mit dem Gleichnamigen Sekt zu tun, sondern eher mit dem Hauptmann Mumm der aus den Scheibenwelt (nicht Scherbenwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )Büchern von Terry Pratchett bekannt ist (z.B. "Wachen! Wachen!").


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Dezember 2007)

x3n0n schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta?
> 
> Wenn man die Quest Du, der Roboter in den Sand setzt kommt der Roboter "Negatron" nach Area 52 und zerstört die Rakete... Erinnert mich an Megatron aus dem Comic & Film Transformers



Nein, anders geschrieben heißt die Quest:

Nummer 5 lebt!

Gleichnamig wie der Film mit diesem Roboter.

PS: Theater-Event ... BÄM! ^^


----------



## Thoralfus (15. Dezember 2007)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Wurde schon 4 Mal genannt also nix mit neu



neu hingekommen mit mit  2.3 isses trotzdem , ungeachtet der tatsache des es jemand schon genannt hat   P  und das andere ist das problem wenn hier dauernd x tausend threads zu den selben themen existieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



desweitern den orgelspieler  sebastian  in karazahn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  j.s.bach


----------



## Conqueror (15. Dezember 2007)

sry wenns schon geschrieben wurde:
in netherstorm gibts nen gnom mit seinem roboter "Nummer 5".
Wenn man die quests da macht sagt er dass er robo 1 und 2 kaputt sind oder so 3 und 4 hat er übersprungen und der neuste is Nummer 5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klare anspielung auf den film "Nummer 5 lebt" mit dem gleichnamigen Roboter.


----------



## Ferras (15. Dezember 2007)

Nur mal so:
Die Zeldaquest heisst "Es ist für alle ein Geheimnis" und startet bei einem Floss im Un'Gorokrater
http://wow.buffed.de/?o=161505
Es folgt eine laaaaaaaaange Questreihe mit viel Rumgerenne aber am Ende bekommt man Linkens Meisterschwert und Linkens Bumerang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (28. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Der Eine Ring



Gott wie geil xD


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2007)

ist noch nie wer zu fuss durch die tiefenbahn gelaufen?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da gibt es eine stufe 54 *sierene der nagas,53 riesiger hai(elite),und geruchen nach das monster von loch... ah habs vergessen


----------



## Razoth (28. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das fand ich recht witzig ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (28. Dezember 2007)

In einer Ally Bank stehen "Olivia" "Newton" & "John"
und irgendwo gibts auch NPC´s die aus Pulp Fiction stammen.

Und das Schwert aus Kill Bill Hanzos Schwert


----------



## Nagostyrian (28. Dezember 2007)

ungoro is wirklich nintendo gewidmet, aber ihr habt was vergessen

da sind 2 typen, mensch und zwerg. die heißen Lario und Muigi (anspielung auf mario und luigi)
(ich hoffe die sind doch von nintendo, ich kenn mich da nich so aus)


----------



## dragon1 (29. Dezember 2007)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
> Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^


prust prust har har haaaaaaaaaaha weisst nicht was fuer eine firma blizz ist
blizzard hat wow gemacht!!!!!!
(das war ein scherz,oder?)


----------



## chopi (29. Dezember 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> (das war ein scherz,oder?)



ja war es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(mein letzter post hier für die woche bin dann mal weg bbmitö)


----------



## Soidberg (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei der Eule musste ich an den Verlag O'Reilly denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bücher, von denen ein echter Nerd mindestens ein Dutzend hat.

Das Buch mit der Eule




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordThunderbolt (29. Dezember 2007)

zwar keine anspielung - aber dennoch:

höllenfeuerhalbinsel steht ein ork npc namens worgmeister kruush mit 2 riesenworgs namens Ripp und Chen. xD
coords zeth'gor 69,74


----------



## Hamy (29. Dezember 2007)

haus in nagrand wo eine menge an babys in wiegen liegen (und auch an einer mühle hängen und im kreis fliegen) und eine trollmutter kommt manchmal und sagt "psst die kinder schlafen" ..
ausserdem liegt dort ne menge blut und totes zeug.. sehr gruselig ^^
kennt jemand einen film oder so etwas was dem ähnelt`? würde gerne wissen wovon das kommt..


----------



## Fendrin (29. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

kennt ihr den schon:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woher ist das nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## xFraqx (29. Dezember 2007)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt ihr den schon:
> 
> ...



Kannte ich schon , aber ich find dein UI nais :> Nur die Pitbull UFs passen nicht zum Rest ^^


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (2. Januar 2008)

ich glaub es wurde schon genannt, weiß es nurnicht mehr
aber es gibt son easteregg in goldshire.. is mir vor einigen wochen mal aufgefallen... erstens.. vor dem haus setht n jason... (anglertyp) .. zweitens.. zu unbestimmten zeiten sind im haus 6 kinder, die ein pentagramm bilden (da daucht dann auch gruselmusik auf und ne stimme die sagt "You will DIE!".. diese kinder bewegen sich nach sw, zur katzenfrau und wieder nach goldhain.. in pentagrammform bleibend :x
das errinert doch stark an friday 13th (jason) und die kinder des zorns (die 6kinder):x


----------



## Wertzuiokönig (2. Januar 2008)

Melten schrieb:


> Fässer droppende Gorillas --->Anspielung auf das eine Mario und Donkeykong spiel (genauer name fällt mir nich ein^^)


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab mich schon gefragt was das soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## promo1 (2. Januar 2008)

Strath unser Lieber Timmy der Untote Guhl( TÖMMMEEEEEEY ) .... Southpark^^


----------



## Aylaiun (2. Januar 2008)

"Dib Muads Crysmesser" . MUad Dib war der Fremen Name für Paul Atreides in Dune^^
Toshleys Station im Schergrat... die Toshey Station is auf Tatooine im SW Universum.
Alles andere was ich kenn wurde bereits gesagt glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulk² (2. Januar 2008)

Kedwana schrieb:


> Ich finde
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17246
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen in der Gilde der heißt Martin und ist von beruf Schneider und in der Info steht dann    Martin - Schneider/Verzauberer ^^

@Conqueror: GNOM?? Dass ist ein Goblin^^ Goblins sind grün und eklig, dass genaue Gegenteil


----------



## LordofFrog (2. Januar 2008)

in einer buffed show wurde mal gesagt es gibt irgendwo einen mulder und eine scully weis aber  net obs wahr is. so die akte kann zu den X-Akten gelegt werden^^


----------



## Falconetti (2. Januar 2008)

Mulverick und Icheman als Fluggegner in der Netherscherbe, wenn man die besiegt und noch den Endgegener wird man Toporc = TopGun ^^


----------



## Severos (2. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
Wie bekommt man eigentlich ein solches Profilbild von seinem Charakter?
Würde mich mal interessieren *g*
Bitte um eine schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Severos



Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur dumme Antworten!
Hör nie auf zu Fragen!


----------



## solitaryman (2. Januar 2008)

Eine lustige Anspielung auf den AC/DC Song TNT... (leider im deutschen Sprachpaket übersetzt und somit nicht wirklich lustig)

In Dun Morogh (keine Ahnung mehr wo, hab nur zu Betazeiten mal bei der Allianz gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gibt es zwei Zwerge an einer Art Schießstand. Einer ruft "I'm TNT" und nachdem der andere geschossen hat kontert der mit "I'm dynamite!!".


----------



## Aerias (2. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27553
Purpurbull Energietrank! Yummy

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30690
Energiewandler, der in Starwars benutzt wurde um den "technologischen Terror"->Todesstern zu zerstören.
"Besser als zur Akademie zu gehen!"-> Luke ist nicht zur Akademie gegangen, sondern hat sich der Rebellion angeschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (2. Januar 2008)

Hoschie78 schrieb:


> boah wo sind denn hier die starwars-fans ?? war nie einer von denen in Schergrat gewesen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erst auf Non-SW-Fans schimpfen aber selber Halbwahrheiten verbreiten. Das war natürlich Episode VIER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (3. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß ned obs schon genannt wurde, aber ziemlich am Anfang im Wald von Elwynn bekommt man eine QS Belohnung, nen Trank Namens "Oil of Olaf"^^
Fand ich sehr geil^^


----------



## Exeone (5. Januar 2008)

heute ist mir ein typ in der scherbenwelt aufgefallen mit dem namen quak der mit seinen zepelin abgestürzt ist 

ich denke mal das ihr wisst wer damit gemeint ist


----------



## Hojo (5. Januar 2008)

Auch keine Anspielung..aber überhalb des Sees beim Thron der Elemente ist eine Insel mit nem Apfelbaum drauf...und überall liegen Äpfel rum + ein Skelet mit ner Axt im Kopf.


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Januar 2008)

Störtebrecher (Schlingendorntal - Arena der Gurubashi) 

klingt irgendwie, wie der Name des (ziemlich) bekannten Freibeuters 

"STÖRTEBEKER" - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_St%C3%B6rtebeker


----------



## FireWalk3R (5. Januar 2008)

Als Koch kann man den "doppelwarper" erstellen. Na wenn das mal nicht eine Anspielung auf Burger Kings "Doppel Whopper" ist.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (5. Januar 2008)

Gibin hat da ja schon einige intressanten sachen auf gezählt aber mir is dazu noch was eingefallen^^

1: Wenn man hiner Karazhan geht gibt es auf einem berg schutt an der Burgmauer ein loch in dem alle klassen die dün sind z.B. Menschen Nachtelfinen durch fallen können, und unter Kara sieht man dan ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

2: Magier können an einer Stelle sich in Dalaran rein Blinzel und zwar bei dem Turm ganz rechts zwisachen gebeude und berg. Jäger könne dies mit gedanken konntrole ihres Pets machen.

3: Wenn man ein duell in IF macht kann man beim König sich unter IF scheppen lassen indem man vor der linken Tür steht.

4: Am Berg Hyial gibt es eine recht kommplizirte stelle wo man sich rein bugen kann inen drin ist es zielmich genau so auf gebaut wie in der 20 man raid ini nur das an einem ort die ini Ony auch vorhanden ist ( Vermute das Blizzard ursprünglich vor hatte sie dahin zu setzen)
unteranderm is ganz am ende der ini der Lebensbaum bei das Skellet des Toten Achimond liegt.
wenn man den weg weiter geht kommt man am ende an einem strassen abspreschild.

5: Man kann auf den Flughafen in der nehe von IF ganz einfach hoch laufen ganz im Norden von Loch Modan is hinter einem baum der weg dahin.

6: Mna kommt recht leicht unter SW in dem man von der Bank aus richtung Magierviertel geht und vor dem gang von Händler zum Magierviertel auf die linkeFakel sprinngt und von da aus links in die wand sprinngt.

7: Hinter das Vergitterte Instanzportal in SW kommt man in dem man unter SW geht und dan nach links in den berg rein rennt


----------



## Ähmm (5. Januar 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Gibin hat da ja schon einige intressanten sachen auf gezählt aber mir is dazu noch was eingefallen^^
> 
> 1: Wenn man hiner Karazhan geht gibt es auf einem berg schutt an der Burgmauer ein loch in dem alle klassen die dün sind z.B. Menschen Nachtelfinen durch fallen können, und unter Kara sieht man dan ein
> 
> ...



 Das keine Anspielungen sondern versteckte Orte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tchernabog (5. Januar 2008)

Ok ich hab noch was:

In der Schurkenzentrale von Stormwind steht ein echter Profi nämlich "Wolf" aus Pulp Fiction.

Und im Ödland findet sich die Gruft in der Conan sein Schwert fand (oder so ähnlich auf jeden Fall aus Conan).

Kokelwälder hat doch bestimmt auch ein irdisches Aquävalent.


----------



## Georg217 (5. Januar 2008)

Als der Aggrognom in BT war zeigte er da die Hulk Hogen verarsche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .
Und meiner Meinung nach ist IF eine anspilung auf Moria von HDR.


----------



## Hamy (5. Januar 2008)

und die zwerge sind von herr der ringe geklaut :-)


----------



## Agrael12 (5. Januar 2008)

In Nagrand gibt es ein Schwert das im Stein steckt


----------



## Kenzzox (5. Januar 2008)

Weiß ja nicht ob jemand mit dem Film "Top Gun" vertraut ist (Mit Tom Cruise, irgendwann aus den 80'ern).
Jedenfalls hat sich Blizzard hier im AlteracTal etwas einfallen lassen.
Es gibt da diese 6 NPC's die man befreien kann (3 pro Seite) und bei denen man dann Q-Items abgeben kann um eine Luftflotte zu mobilisieren die verdächtig ähnliche Namen haben, wie die Charactere im oben genannten Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guse => Goose
Mulverick => Maverick
Vipore => Viper 
Ichman => Iceman

Die anderen 2 fallen mir im moment nicht ein *schäm*


----------



## Cellue (5. Januar 2008)

Steinigt mich, wenn wir das schon hatten.

In Nagrand, dort wo die Jäger mit den 'Töte X Blablamobs'-Quests stehen, ist ein abgestürztes Flugzeug. Auf diesem Flugzeug kriecht eine Schlange rum.

Anspielung auf "Snakes on a plane"


----------



## Hojo (5. Januar 2008)

Ichman und Mulverick kann man aber auch als Anspielung auf die gute alte WingCommander Serie sehen...^^


----------



## Nivâ (5. Januar 2008)

also in der halle der champions in sw gibt es einen erzmagier GAIMAN also das is mal obzön
ebenso gibt es da eine kater und einen o´neal mensch blizzard lasst eich mal was eingenes einfallen^^


----------



## Frank-414 (5. Januar 2008)

Alles hab' ich hier nicht gelesen, wenn's also schon jemand gepostet hat: Pech...^^

Im Ödland steht ein Goblin mit einem kleinen Roboter, der von sich gibt: "One day I will be a real boy!"
-> Pinocchio


----------



## LordThunderbolt (6. Januar 2008)

irgendwo meinte jemand was von carter und o'neill in der halle der champions in sw - jonas quinn und hammond oder wie sie sich schreiben sind auch dabei, am eingang als wachen =) stargate ftw


----------



## GÜray (6. Januar 2008)

in Tanaris bei Gadgezan steht ein ingenieut namens Jhordy Lapforge ( Geordi La Forge aus Star Trek TNG ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blood11 (6. Januar 2008)

In Schergrat gibt es einen oger mit den namen  "draz'zlib" dreht  es mal um ^^ und ihr wisst worauf das anspielt


----------



## derWizi (6. Januar 2008)

Tergenna schrieb:


> Außerdem lehnt sich die rennbahnstrecke in thousand needles nicht an Starwars sondern an die rennstrecke nahe saltlakecity auf einem getrockneten Salzsee an.



die rennstrecke ist ne anspielung auf star wars. schau dir mal die flitzer von den rennfahrern an. sind ganz klar diese teile mit den zwei energieturbinen vorm wagen gespannt.


----------



## Dhakarra (6. Januar 2008)

In Uldaman muss man zur Öffnung der Tür 
zu Ironaya das Medaillon von Gni´kiv und den Schaft von Tsol haben.. 
wo wir schon bei den lost vikings sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitelynn (6. Januar 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Salve

Ich wuerde eher sagen das Link ne Anspielung auf den Horrorfilm "Link The Butler" ist.
Ein Gorilla der Butler ist und seinen Chef Killt.


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Mh ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden Whitelynn ..der LINK da führt zu der Quest die CelticBastard gerade meint...^^ 

Aber... schön das du das dennoch gepostet hast Whitelynn ...ich grübelte seit Monaten dadrüber wie der Film mit dem Affen als Butler doch gleich hieß...XD *den garnicht so schlecht fand*

Was Link selber betrifft...der ist ne Anspielung auf Zelda ... der Krater ist eh voller Anspielungen auf Nintendo... *g*


----------



## Sedraku (6. Januar 2008)

Die Goblindame bei der Zeppelinstation, Schnurk Zasterwill, hat blutrot unterlaufene Augen.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ja war es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


puh!
ich hatte schon angst es soo dumme leute gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (6. Januar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gehört zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber das bekommt einen Preis für eines der unübersichtlichsten UIs. Die Balken mitten im Bild verdecken doch alles.


----------



## Fallin Angel (6. Januar 2008)

Erstellt euch einfach mal nen Menschen (mänlich muss er sein und nen Pala. Weiss nicht ob das mit jeder klasse klappt) und gebt einfach mal den Befehl /Witz ein....

Ich sag nur DER HERR DER RINGE! 

Zu geil ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Und die Blutelfinen...ich glaube Blutelfinen waren das... erzählen in nem Witz das sie wieder nach Garibaldi Artefakten suchen müssen... und das ist eine Anspielung auf die Serie "Alias" ..Grambaldi Artefakte und so...^^


----------



## Silvusfortus (6. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre hab ich im Nethersturm 2 NPCs mit den namen Mulder und Scully gesehn


----------



## Laxera (6. Januar 2008)

wenn die Blutelfin wirklich Garibaldi sagt, dann kann man das als Anspielung auf Babylon 5 (eine der besten Scifi serien aus den 90ern und überhaupt) sehen, da Michael Garibaldi (hoffe name ist richtig) der sicherheitschef der Raumstation ist um die sich die Serie dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG LAX


----------



## -dekagepe- (6. Januar 2008)

Megatherion schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hier wurden noch nicht genannt:
> 
> In Uldaman stehen drei Npcs namens Olaf, Baelog und Eric "Der Flinke". Die älteren unter uns werden sie wahrscheinlich kennen, das sind die drei Wikinger aus dem Spiel "The lost vikings". Das Spiel erschien 1992 für das Supernintendo und der Entwickler war: Blizzard!
> Quelle:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings




gabs auch für sega und ich habs noch irgendwo auf dem dachboden rumliegen ^^


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> wenn die Blutelfin wirklich Garibaldi sagt, dann kann man das als Anspielung auf Babylon 5 (eine der besten Scifi serien aus den 90ern und überhaupt) sehen, da Michael Garibaldi (hoffe name ist richtig) der sicherheitschef der Raumstation ist um die sich die Serie dreht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann ist es vielleicht ne doppelte Anspielung...^^
Weil die Artefakte und die suche danach deutet ja eher auf "Alias" ...aber ...naja warum auch nicht... ?
Wäre ja nicht die erste doppelte Anspielung... *g*


----------



## -dekagepe- (6. Januar 2008)

Whitelynn schrieb:


> Salve
> 
> Ich wuerde eher sagen das Link ne Anspielung auf den Horrorfilm "Link The Butler" ist.
> Ein Gorilla der Butler ist und seinen Chef Killt.




nee, eindeutig "kongo"

amie is n gorilla, der sich mit technik(naja, nicht ganz das gleiche wei das mithrilgehäuse) mit den menschen verständigt...und wenn ich mich recht erinner, hatte film amie auch nen roten pelz wie in un´goro

schlagt mich nieder, wenn ich mich irre


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Jo..glaube auch das Amie rötlich war und die bösen Gorillas halt auch so grau/silber.


----------



## Hollytroll (6. Januar 2008)

Als ich letztens mit meinem Twink im Verließ war ist mir der Boss ''Dexter Ward'' aufgefallen. Dieser ist nach der zugehörigen Quest ein Grabschänder.

Anspielung auf H.P.Lovecrafts ''Der Fall Charles Dexter Ward''


----------



## Nightwraith (6. Januar 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> Dort wo auch Link im Krater von UN'Goro steht gibt es Larion und Muigin
> 
> Larion ist in grün angezogen und Muigin in rot
> Von der Körpermassen passen sie ganz gut zu zwei Klempern aus Brooklyn (war doch da, oder ? boah ist die super mario super show schon ewig her)
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bravo, du hast Recht, dass ist mir beim Questen gar nicht aufgefallen! Icch daschte nur die ganze Zeit das da doch mehr dahinterstecken muss... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nur vertauschte Anfangsbuchstaben und ein " N " dahintergehängt...die Jungs von Blizz haben "Mojo" glaub ich auch an das  Zeug das sie bei der Entwicklung geraucht haben angelehnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Definitiv hatten sie viel Spaß bei einigen NPCs und Qs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Items "Der eine Ring" und "Der andere Ring" sind in WoW ganz definitiv meine Favoriten...Menschen-Männer haben übrigens als Witz unter anderem eine Geschichte von einem Gnom mit Ring zu erzählen die er als 3-Teiler verfilmen möchte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habmich weggehaun...


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Hmm....die Story kenne ich garnicht...also die von Lovecraft... in welchem Buch kann man die nachlesen ?

Aber wo wir gerade bei Lovecraft sind...
In den Marchen...da bei den Murlocs muss man ja später für die eine Q einen Riesen beschwören...

Erstmal kommt der aus dem Meer ...dann wird er von Fischwesen angebetet ..dummerweise habe ich seinen genauen Namen vergessen...aber der war verdammt dicht an Dagon dran... *g* .. und Dagon ist eines der Wesen die Lovecraft erfunden hat...^^


----------



## Saian (6. Januar 2008)

Im Un'Goro Krater ganz oben im Questlager (kA wie das mehr heißt ^^) gibt es eine lustige Questreihe von einem kleinen Gnom, der "Linken" heißt, in einem Baumstamm "wohnt", komplett grün gekleidet ist, ein Spiegelschild trägt und von dem man in einem Teil der Questreihe "Linkens Ausbildungsschwert" härten muss. Natürlich trägt der kleine auch ein Schild und man bekommt ein Erinnerungsfoto auf dem Linken mit der Prinzessin vor den Toren in Sturmwind zu sehen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist 100%ig eine Anspielung auf eines der Topspiele Zelda  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taurizius (6. Januar 2008)

Der Verdammniswandler vor bt schreit: Stelt eure Handlungen ein ihr werdet alle eliminiert werde. KLar aus Star Trek: Wir sind Borkihr weret alle asymiliert werden.


----------



## Nagostyrian (6. Januar 2008)

Taurizius schrieb:


> Der Verdammniswandler vor bt schreit: Stelt eure Handlungen ein ihr werdet alle eliminiert werde. KLar aus Star Trek: Wir sind Borkihr weret alle asymiliert werden.


 bitte... bor<<g>>...

"Wir sind die Borg. Sie werden assimiliert werden. Deaktivieren Sie Ihre Schutzschilde und ergeben Sie sich. Wir werden ihre biologischen und technologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen. Ihre Kultur wird sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand ist zwecklos!"


----------



## korn33 (6. Januar 2008)

In Strath gibts son Zwischenboss, der heißt Timmy und schreit auch so wie der aus Southpark


----------



## Abychef (6. Januar 2008)

Das macht Blizzard doch gerne =) gabs auch schon in Warcraft 3 
bsp : die ritter der menschen sagen : ich sage niemals nie und : meine Lieblingsfarbe ist blau ... Nein gelb !
oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ckaotik (6. Januar 2008)

- Oliver Zwist in Shattrath (den man verprügeln soll)
- die Draenei-Startquest "precious and fragile things need special handling"
- das kleine Mädchen im Schergrat ("Ich komme aus England")

Und viele mehr, die mir grad nicht einfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hollytroll (6. Januar 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Hmm....die Story kenne ich garnicht...also die von Lovecraft... in welchem Buch kann man die nachlesen ?...



Das Buch gibts nur einzeln, sollte in  jedem größerem Buchladen bestellbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2t:

Wurde schon He-mans Battlecat in Shattrath erwähnt? Das steht bei den Kampfmeistern der Allianz herum ^^


----------



## Fruchtgummi (6. Januar 2008)

Bei meinem letzten Solo-Fun-Raid auf Southshore ist mir "Sergant Hartman" aufgefallen. Aus dem Film 'Full Metal Jacket'  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (6. Januar 2008)

Okay...danke ...werde ich mich mal umsehen ! ^^

@ Thema

Jo..und bei ihm stehen He-Man und Orco...^^.. und bei der Horde steht Keldor... und jeder der die 200x Serie von MotU /Masters of the Universe) kennt...weiss das Keldor der richtige name von Skeletor ist.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cernunos (6. Januar 2008)

grad gesehen: in Theramore steht nen NPC mit dem Namen Wache Byron. Imho ne Anspielung auf den Film "Die Verurteilten". Da heißt einer der Wärter Byron Headley^^


----------



## Bahlos (6. Januar 2008)

hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, aber im ungoro Krater gibts in Marschalls Zuflucht in der Höhle, der (die)
auftraggeberin J.D. Collie heist. 
Eine Anspielung an die Serie Scrubs, die Hauptperson heist auch J.D. wird von seinem Oberarzt immer mit Mädschennamen angeredet und hat in einer Folge vom Hausmeister den Spitznamen Collie, kurzform von Brocollie (der hausmeister mag kein Brocollie) bekommen.


----------



## N!ghtshade (7. Januar 2008)

In den Östlichen Pestländern trefft ihr auf Egan der euch die Quest gibt in Stratholme Geister mit seinem Blaster zu erlösen.

Ghostbusters lässt Grüßen


----------



## geVayn (7. Januar 2008)

Letztens in IF nach dem Alchimistenlehrer gefragt, antwortet der NPC mit Wegbschreibung und :_"Hätte ich nur die Blaue Flasche genommen..."_
An welchen Film erinnert mich das nur?


----------



## Zultharox (7. Januar 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon genannt wurde aber die Geschichte im Goldhain mit Jason Voorhees (Freitag der 13.) der eine Maske im Kristallsee (Crystal Lake) gefunden hat.

Und halt die Geschichte mit den verdammten Kindern die morgends in einem Pentagramm im Haus stehen und die leeren Gräber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aber Derbe (7. Januar 2008)

mein liebliengs mob in wow:

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=659

El Pollo Grande
<Das schwarze Huhn des Todes>

Is glaub ich ne anspielung auf Monkey Island 3


----------



## Bellthane (7. Januar 2008)

ckaotik schrieb:


> - das kleine Mädchen im Schergrat ("Ich komme aus England")



Wenn das nicht böse ist. Wahnsinn.^^


----------



## Plasticax (7. Januar 2008)

In uldam lässt ein boss namens olaf "Oil of Olaf" droppen (anstatt Oil of olaz- ein bekanntes kosmetikprodukt)^^


----------



## Girderia (8. Januar 2008)

Der Berg Hyal ist übrigens auch ne Zelda Anspielung ;-)

Abgesehen davon ist ganz wow ne anspielung auf tolkien, sei es hdr, der kleine hobit oder das silmarillion, oder auch angelehnt an sachen die sich ihrerseits an tolkien angelehnt haben


----------



## MoeMT384 (8. Januar 2008)

Der erste NPC in Zul Aman heißt Harrison Jones... XD

Harrison Ford = Indiana Jones

Fand ich ne wirklich nette Idee

MfG
Moe


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

So ich hab jetzt alles gelesen, aber din Hybriden von C-3P0 udn R2 D2 hat noch keienr genannt, sucht ihn doch mal in Schergrat^^

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21690

dann gibts da natürlich in der BRD 7 Zwerge.

Der eine Ring ist auch in Loch Modan angelbar (Wahrscheinlich in allen low lvl gebiten)

Im Schergrat noch die Quest in der Man a la Ghostbuster auch mal ne falle werfen darf^^


Der Thread hier beweist nur eines:

Blizzard hat gar nichts in WOW selbst gemacht, alles ist nur irgendwo geklaut, deshalb dauern Addons immer so lange, man muss erst genug Ideen zusammen klauen, und dafür viele Stundenlang Filme schauen und Bücher lesen.

Ich habe ein einziges mal, als ich die q im Schlingdornental gemach habe bei der man die Salzverkrusteten Schwanzflossen vond en Murlocs holen muss, ein Smiley"partikel" im Wasser an mir vorbeifliegen sehen, ich habe es immerwieder gesucht, bis heute aber nicht gefunden, wollte gern davon einen Sceenshot machen, aber damals war ich neu im WoW und hab auch nicht schnell genug reagiert.
Und hey, vergesst nicht in den Süstermarschen der tolle Bossmob im Hafen von menethil, der ist ja wohl auch sowas wie nen Mix zwischen Walroß und Godzilla.

Ganz zu schweigen von der Insel in den Süstermarschen die eine Alcatraz parodie ist, unter dieser war auch mal der König von Stormwind gefangen, mittlerwiele ist er da leider nicht mehr.
Ob Ghaz´rilla auf Godzilla ne parodie sein soll, kann man auch nur erahnen.
Auch der Frostsäblerfesen ist aus König der Löwen.

Langsam sollte man anfangen zu Fragen, was aus WoW nicht irgendwo ne Verbindung zu etwas hat, sondern eine eigene Erfindung ist ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

So ich hab jetzt alles gelesen, aber din Hybriden von C-3P0 udn R2 D2 hat noch keienr genannt, sucht ihn doch mal in Schergrat^^

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21690

dann gibts da natürlich in der BRD 7 Zwerge.

Der eine Ring ist auch in Loch Modan angelbar (Wahrscheinlich in allen low lvl gebiten)

Im Schergrat noch die Quest in der Man a la Ghostbuster auch mal ne falle werfen darf^^


Der Thread hier beweist nur eines:

Blizzard hat gar nichts in WOW selbst gemacht, alles ist nur irgendwo geklaut, deshalb dauern Addons immer so lange, man muss erst genug Ideen zusammen klauen, und dafür viele Stundenlang Filme schauen und Bücher lesen.

Ich habe ein einziges mal, als ich die q im Schlingdornental gemach habe bei der man die Salzverkrusteten Schwanzflossen vond en Murlocs holen muss, ein Smiley"partikel" im Wasser an mir vorbeifliegen sehen, ich habe es immerwieder gesucht, bis heute aber nicht gefunden, wollte gern davon einen Sceenshot machen, aber damals war ich neu im WoW und hab auch nicht schnell genug reagiert.
Und hey, vergesst nicht in den Süstermarschen der tolle Bossmob im Hafen von menethil, der ist ja wohl auch sowas wie nen Mix zwischen Walroß und Godzilla.

Ganz zu schweigen von der Insel in den Süstermarschen die eine Alcatraz parodie ist, unter dieser war auch mal der König von Stormwind gefangen, mittlerwiele ist er da leider nicht mehr.
Ob Ghaz´rilla auf Godzilla ne parodie sein soll, kann man auch nur erahnen.
Auch der Frostsäblerfesen ist aus König der Löwen.

Langsam sollte man anfangen zu Fragen, was aus WoW nicht irgendwo ne Verbindung zu etwas hat, sondern eine eigene Erfindung ist ^^


----------



## Grimmrog (8. Januar 2008)

So ich hab jetzt alles gelesen, aber din Hybriden von C-3P0 udn R2 D2 hat noch keienr genannt, sucht ihn doch mal in Schergrat^^

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21690

dann gibts da natürlich in der BRD 7 Zwerge.

Der eine Ring ist auch in Loch Modan angelbar (Wahrscheinlich in allen low lvl gebiten)

Im Schergrat noch die Quest in der Man a la Ghostbuster auch mal ne falle werfen darf^^


Der Thread hier beweist nur eines:

Blizzard hat gar nichts in WOW selbst gemacht, alles ist nur irgendwo geklaut, deshalb dauern Addons immer so lange, man muss erst genug Ideen zusammen klauen, und dafür viele Stundenlang Filme schauen und Bücher lesen.

Ich habe ein einziges mal, als ich die q im Schlingdornental gemach habe bei der man die Salzverkrusteten Schwanzflossen vond en Murlocs holen muss, ein Smiley"partikel" im Wasser an mir vorbeifliegen sehen, ich habe es immerwieder gesucht, bis heute aber nicht gefunden, wollte gern davon einen Sceenshot machen, aber damals war ich neu im WoW und hab auch nicht schnell genug reagiert.
Und hey, vergesst nicht in den Süstermarschen der tolle Bossmob im Hafen von menethil, der ist ja wohl auch sowas wie nen Mix zwischen Walroß und Godzilla.

Ganz zu schweigen von der Insel in den Süstermarschen die eine Alcatraz parodie ist, unter dieser war auch mal der König von Stormwind gefangen, mittlerwiele ist er da leider nicht mehr.
Ob Ghaz´rilla auf Godzilla ne parodie sein soll, kann man auch nur erahnen.
Auch der Frostsäblerfesen ist aus König der Löwen.

Langsam sollte man anfangen zu Fragen, was aus WoW nicht irgendwo ne Verbindung zu etwas hat, sondern eine eigene Erfindung ist ^^


----------



## Salamangar (8. Januar 2008)

Red1980 schrieb:


> Die Quest "Der große Knochenwurm" ist einem Dunefan (Dune der Wüstenplanet Roman Reihe von Frank Herbert) im Blizz-Team zu verdanken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das beste dabei sind die Wortspiele - Hai´Shulud = Shai `Hulud, so bezeichnen die Fremen aus der genialen SF-Romanserie die Sandwürmer. Die Questbelohnungen sind ebenfalls witzig zu lesen...

Dib'Muads Crysmesser - Mua´Dib auch Usul der Kwisatz Haderach
Crysmesser der ehrwürdigen Mutter - Die Benegeserit Schwesternschaft
Shanis Crysmesser* - Konkubine und Geliebte von Mua´Dib

HF Gruß Sala


----------



## Alianzler (8. Januar 2008)

In ungoro gibt es Muigin und Larion =Luigi und Maio in shattrath wandlet Haris pliton = paris hilton herum und bei den bg anmeldern steht heeman mit batlecat


----------



## Solrak (8. Januar 2008)

Wenn man sich Shattrath von schräg oben anguckt, dann erkennt man die Form von Deep Space 9 bzw Terek Nor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. Januar 2008)

Alianzler schrieb:


> In ungoro gibt es Muigin und Larion =Luigi und Maio in shattrath wandlet Haris pliton = paris hilton herum und bei den bg anmeldern steht heeman mit batlecat



Echt? Wahnsinn.  Das haben höchstens 20 vor dir geschrieben.


----------



## Luminon (8. Januar 2008)

im draenei startgebiet gibt es eine quest "The kessel run" den ja bekanntlich han solo in rekordzeit absolviert hat ;-) 
zu der kinderkrippe mit blut und einer frau die die kinder betreut .... erinnert mich an die Little Sisters aus bioshock und die frau wäre dann DR. Tennenbaum 
in sw reden zwei magier darüber dass man strahlen nich kreuzen darf ... die wollen doch nich etwa ghostbusters spielen ^^ 
keine echte filmverbindung .. aber die alterac km zwergin der ally in shattrath versucht den nachtelf der warsong km is anzubaggern aber der antwortet entweder garnet oder nur mit einem wort XD 
die schreiter in den zangamarschen sehen denen aus krieg der welten recht ähnlich oder half life
es gab (ka ob der noch da drin is ) nen riesenkrokodil in den kanälen von sw genau wie es welche in den kanälen von NY geben soll ....
es gibt ne gefängnisinsel alca(tra)z bei theramore


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Januar 2008)

Luminon schrieb:


> die schreiter in den zangamarschen sehen denen aus krieg der welten recht ähnlich oder half life



oh man.. jetzt wo dus sagst... ich hab hl2 erst grad durchgespielt, und mir kam die verbindung nicht in den sinn...


manmanman... danke^^


----------



## Metal Slug (9. Januar 2008)

lol dieses zepellin
das heisst "Hin Deburg"
das ist doch wohl mehr als eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (9. Januar 2008)

in Unterstadt in der mitte(Bankiers) sind die Leute alle von der Montague Familie=Romeo und Julia

im Krater von Un' Goro gibbet eine q mit Chasing A-me.....es gibt einen gleichnamigen Comic sowie eine Verfilmung= Chasing Amy


----------



## Earthhorn (9. Januar 2008)

siehe auch Hel'gesh Neider (bzw im Englischen Perry Gatner) als Comedian in der Taverne Weltenend (nur manchmal)


----------



## Hadez6666 (9. Januar 2008)

Salanea schrieb:


> Also ich weiss es nicht mehr genau aber es ist entweder ein drop aus Scholo oder Strat oder eine Rufbelohnug von der Argentumdämmerung...es ist ein Schwert das aussieht wie das Lichtschwert aus Star Wars^^



wo das herkommt weis ich sogar war ein GM mit Langeweile stand im Interview eines Ehemaligen


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2008)

Girderia schrieb:


> Der Berg Hyal ist übrigens auch ne Zelda Anspielung ;-)
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist ganz wow ne anspielung auf tolkien, sei es hdr, der kleine hobit oder das silmarillion, oder auch angelehnt an sachen die sich ihrerseits an tolkien angelehnt haben


blodsinn!

achja http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3507 >>> die besch.. tv serie *typisch andi*?


----------



## Skydragoon13 (9. Januar 2008)

naja ich finde Blizzard klaut sich nich alles zusammen.. sie suchen sich nur Inspirierung für Quests usw. Und sowas ist doch auch für die Spieler gut ! seht euch in diesem Thread ma die Leute an. Junge Leute entdecken die alten Filme usw neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echt schön sowas.


----------



## Gornos (9. Januar 2008)

Der Gastwirt in Thrallmar heißt Floyd Pinkus...


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Januar 2008)

*Thread ausgrab*

Mir fiel heute durch Zufall in der Exodar etwas auf: Fragt man eine der Wachen nach dem Auktionshaus, lässt diese einen Spruch von wegen "der Erwerb von Reichtum ist nicht länger die treibende Kraft in unserem Leben" oder so ab.

Auf jeden Fall ein 1:1 Zitat aus Star Trek - First Contact.

Picard (Patrick Steward) sagt das an einer Stelle als er gefragt wird, wieviel die Enterprise gekostet habe.


----------



## Thagol (13. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es schon genannt wurde ab auf deutschen Servern heißt die 1.Hilfe Lehrerin in Shattrath Angelina Werkel, worauf das wohl ne anspielung sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eloîl (6. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon genannt wurde, wenn ja sry habs übersehen.

In den Zangarmarschen (genauer gesagt in Zabra'Jin) gibts nen NPC namens MackDyver.
Der ist, wie es der zufall so will Ingenieursmeisterlehrer....

Ich glaub die meisten wissen worauf des anspielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vyn (6. Februar 2008)

wird jetzt den wenigstens was sagen, aber einer der schurken lehrer in sw heisst "tony romano"
für mich eine anspielung an einen der berühmtesten karate sportlern der schweiz "toni romano", welcher auch seine eigene traditionsschule in einer grossstadt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der mann macht auch heftigen schaden!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maraskat (6. Februar 2008)

In Uldaman ist gibts doch denn Boss Grimlok.
Der Ruft immer: Ich Grimlok, König...

Wer sich nun mal denn Zeichentrickfilm "Transformers - The Movie" auschaut wird feststellen das dort ein Dinobot Grimlok heißt und immer sagt: Ich Grimlok, König...

Komisch komisch...


----------



## Seryma (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe mich für dieses Thema mit meiner Netherdrachen-Flugkamera in unglaubliche Gefahren begeben, nur um für euch DIESES FOTO *klick* zu machen *zwinker*

Erkennt jemand wer das is?

Abarella Süßbauer -> Arabella Kiesbauer... bei genauerem Betrachten erkennt man auch wie ähnlich die sich mit den Frisuren sehen =)


----------



## Maxtiberius (6. Februar 2008)

lol - Talkshow Moderatoren als Trash-Mobs. Das nenn ich mal eine Idee. ^^


----------



## RaDon27 (3. März 2008)

Der riesige Teufelshäscher auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel macht Geräusche, die mich leicht an die "Schreie" der dreibeiner in Krieg der Welten erinnern (von der Größe her würds ja passen^^)

Lustig sind auch die Dia/Monologe teils. Die NPCs in der Ehrenfeste z.b. "Ich schleppe jeden Tag Unmengen an Wein hier raus, aber die Flaschen werden einfach nicht weniger..."

außerdem hab ich im UnGorokrater nen geilen questtext entdeckt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiami (3. März 2008)

Im Stargebiet der Draenei gubt es eine Quest bei der man mit einem Ellek in kurzer zeit ein Ziel erreichen muss, die Q nennt sich 

"Der Kesselrun"  (Schmugglerroute die Han Solo in Star Wars so gut beherrschte als er noch für Jabba the Hut flog)

und der Questgeber heisst 

"Parsec"  (Zeitangabe für das Bewältigen des Kesselruns in Star Wars)


----------



## Scorgler (3. März 2008)

hmm mir ist der wayne in schattenmondtal aufgefallen, dann noch harrison jones in za
und dann glaub lario und muigi oder so weis ned mehr so genau.
und dann is eig noch fast jeder 4. name i wo hergeholt^^

naja i wann gehen selbst blizzard die ideen aus ;-)


----------



## Schleppel (4. März 2008)

auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel steht der horde ingi trainer "Zebig" und der allis trainer heisst "Lebowski". ^^
--------------------
ach der englische client ftw^^
ins shattrath.... Seymour <Grand Master Skinner>
--------------------------
In den Dustwallow Marschen .. Captain Vimes (Mumm),  Commander Samaul. eben aus den PRATCHETT bücher....der chef der "Nachtwache"..Samuel Vimes
Und eine reihe von quests in Duskwood für die NPC wachen die der "Nachtwache" angehören, die in darkshire^^. 
Der Bürgermeister in Darkshire, Ebonlocke, klingt auch wie der Patrizier von Ankh-Morpork, Lord Havelock Vetinari


----------



## Manitu2007 (4. März 2008)

Die Kreise in Shattrat auf dem die Portale zu den einzelen Städten sind sehen aus wie Pokémon Balle^^


----------



## Tearor (4. März 2008)

bag'theera = bagheera (dschungelbuch)

gastwirt UC = Norman
gastwirt Grabmal = Bates
=norman bates, gastwirt & mörder in psycho


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2008)

dune:  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31758  http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31759


----------



## 1337Stalker (7. März 2008)

in Auchindoun, glaube vor Eingang von Managruft steht einer vom Konsortium, der Smudo heißt. Wenn man ihn anspricht kommt folgender Dialog:

Was meint Ihr damit, wo sind die anderen Drei?
Habt ihr Probleme?

Fanta 4 ftw ;>


----------



## Batousaii (7. März 2008)

Weiß nich ob es schon gennant wurde: 

In den Wäldern von Terrokar gibt es eine quest wo man mit der trommel einen großen wurm anlocken muss.
Die questbelohnungen sind drei dolche mit dem Namen: Dib'Muads Dolch; shanis sowieso und noch einer mit Crysmesser der Ehrwürdigen Mutter.....Dune lässt grüßen ^^


EDIT: 
Ok 2 beiträge über mir stehts schon xD sry nich gesehn


----------



## Illudriel_the_holy (7. März 2008)

In der Nähe des Zwergen/Gnomenstartpunktes auf dem weg  nach IF gibts son Lager an dem ein paar Zwerge Schießübungen machen u.a. auch zwei Zwerge bei denen <Mörsertrupp> steht.
Das kommt ganz klar aus WC3 von der gleichnamigen Einheit


----------



## Animexina (7. März 2008)

Im Dämmerwald gibt es den Einbalsamierer, er heißt "Calvinus" und er entsendet das Untote Wesen "Kleiner"

Das ist eine Anspielung an "Calvin Klein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Englischen heißen die beiden übrigens "Abercrombie" und "Stitches", das ist angelehnt an die Modemarke "Abercrombie & Fitch"

Ani


----------



## shaaddonight (7. März 2008)

Angelina Werkel

falls das schon geschrieben wurde sry hatte keine lust alle Seiten zu lesen


----------



## erraldstyler (7. März 2008)

mir fällt nur ein 
--->Bag´Thera, der Panther im Schlingendorntal
Zeppelinmeister Hin Denburg


----------



## Deasaster (7. März 2008)

Merkwürdig, dass Colonel Kurzen aus dem Schlingendorntal noch nicht genannt wurde. Im Film Apokalypse Now spielt Marlon Brando einen gewissen Colonel Kurtz, der genau wie Colonel Kurzen umgebracht wird.
Beide haben eine Armee von Dschungelkämpfern.


----------



## Zultharox (7. März 2008)

Die Quest "Ich sehe tote Draeneis" ist ziemlich eindeutig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NordicRebell (7. März 2008)

bei den Menschen erzählen die männlichen was von 'Ich habe eine großartige Idee für einen Film - Der Herr der Armringe'
Wer nicht weiss auf was das anspielt mal nen menschlichen char machen un /witz eingeben so lang bis dieser kommt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 uh jea chacha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flerius (8. März 2008)

ungoro krater...

in realität gibts das ngoro ngoro gebirge

des weitern hat blizzard noch ein easteregg in naxx eingebaut...

dort gibt den einst wohl am schwierigsten boss, für den man zich tausende von heilern gebraucht hat... der boss heisst loatheb

aus L-O-A-T-H-E-B kann man H-E-A-L-B-O-T  basteln^^


----------



## Abakaba (8. März 2008)

In Sturmwind steht in der Burg ein Gnom, der den selben Namen hat wie der Gnom aus "Lied von Eis und Feuer". Der Name fällt mir grad net ein, aber die Fantasiereihe ist toll.
Edtih: Tyrion heißt er. ;-)


----------



## e2to (8. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24091

der deutsche name is ja wohl klar aber auf english "Tenacious Defender" is auch gut...


----------



## L-MWarFReak (8. März 2008)

Also wenns schon gesagt wurde, machts auch nix xD...

wenn man aus Nordhein rausgeht is im ersten haus danach die "Verückte Katzenfrau"

Simpsons lassen wieder mal grüßen xD


LG


----------



## abda (8. März 2008)

Gornos schrieb:


> Der Gastwirt in Thrallmar heißt Floyd Pinkus...


Gibt nochne Anspielung auf Pink Floyd: Die Hintergrundmusik auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel... Die Anfänge ähneln genau dem Anfang vom PF-Song "Shine On You Crazy Diamond"


----------



## DragononBack (9. März 2008)

Was noch gar nicht war:

Obstverkäuferin in Shat:

Oma Boskopp, auf Englisch: Granny Smith...

Die hat irgendwie Ärger mit nem Ork da, wobei ich noch nicht dahinter gekommen bin, was das zu bedeuten hat....


----------



## Andicool (9. März 2008)

Wurde bestimmt schon gepostet aber trotzdem:

Der eine Witz von männlichen Menschen "Der Herr des Armreifs"

MfG Andi


----------



## Kazgahn (9. März 2008)

Im Draenei Startgebiet: Admiral Odesyus und Exarch Menelaous = Odysseus und Menelaos aus der Odysseus bzw Troja Saga.


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. März 2008)

klarabella schrieb:


> Tobin,Emony,Curzon und Torias in der Halle der Naaru auf der Exodar --> Dax-Wirte in Deep Space Nine



ein wenig star trek in wow nice - ds9 is meine fave trek serie ^^


----------



## Kiligen (9. März 2008)

Da gibt es eine q in den Zangarmarschen Bringt mir ein Gebüsch oder so 
Ritter der Kokusnüsse (nie)


----------



## Grushdak (9. März 2008)

Anspielung auf's RL ...

Wenn das mal nicht zur momentanen Lage in Deutschland passt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe ich gestern erangelt vor UC.
Da fehlt nur noch die Bezeichnung des Gewerkschafters - Verdi? ...


greetz


----------



## Goranos (9. März 2008)

zunächst mal Hätten wir Muigin und LArion, Muigin ist ein Zwerg mit Schwarzen Haaren rotem Hemd und blauer Latzhose. Rein zufällig mag er Larion nicht, der ein Mensch ist und Braune Haare,grünes Hemd und BLaue LAtzhose. Vertrauscht man die Anfangs Buchstaben der Namen komannt man zu Marion und Luigin und von dort ist es auch nicht mehr besonders weit zu Mario und Luigi womit eine klare Anspielung auf MArio Smash bros vorliegt.
Außerdem die Anspielung durch Hemet Nesingwary auf den Schriftsteller Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Chrissian (10. März 2008)

@Tikume bezüglich des Threads "Lustige NPC Namen":

Du weißt aber schon,dass es in diesem Thread um was anderes als hier ging?!

Hier gehts um enthaltene Anspielungen,in dem andern Thread gings aber um Anspielungen,wie wir sie gerne sehen würden.


----------



## Anoth (10. März 2008)

promo1 schrieb:


> Strath unser Lieber Timmy der Untote Guhl( TÖMMMEEEEEEY ) .... Southpark^^


Falsch und trotzdem richtig^^
Ich denke das ist die anspielung auf eine wc3 mission mit arthas, wo der kleine menschen junge timmy von der geißel überrant wird^^
wobei, seine nicht verständliche sprechart auch für timmy aus southpark spricht^^


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht zufällig verwandt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (10. März 2008)

weis nicht, ob er schon bei war, aber:

schon mal in Arka-Hero den Gnome "Millhaus" gerettet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

MadMat schrieb:


> weis nicht, ob er schon bei war, aber:


Ne nur im 3. Beitrag in diesem Thread


----------



## Ursli (10. März 2008)

die drei 'bankiers' in sturmwind heissen von links nach rechts:

Olivia   Newton  John


----------



## heavy-metal (10. März 2008)

weiss net obs schon gepostet wurde, aber beim ingenieur das explodierende schafe, für mich eine anspielung auf womrs 3d^^


----------



## -PuRity- (11. März 2008)

Anoth schrieb:


> Falsch und trotzdem richtig^^
> Ich denke das ist die anspielung auf eine wc3 mission mit arthas, wo der kleine menschen junge timmy von der geißel überrant wird^^
> wobei, seine nicht verständliche sprechart auch für timmy aus southpark spricht^^



Genau DAS versuche ich allen "Das kommt aus Southpark" Leuten schon ewig zu vertrichtern und ernte dafür nur Hohn und Spott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei die nichtmal wc3 gespielt haben teilweise).
Ich glaub schon eher das der als "Wiedersehens-Effekt" für altgediegene wc3 spieler eingebaut wurde... aber halt andererseit dieses markante "TIMMMÖÖÖYYYYY" Geschrei...

who knows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heavy-metal (11. März 2008)

schickt ma alle ne mail an blizzard dann wissen wir es bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (15. März 2008)

Ich sag nur Hel´gesh´neider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GarGravarr (15. März 2008)

Malgorn schrieb:


> nee, die Stadt wurde nach  Orgrim Doomhammer benannt.



Was 'ne Aussage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du verneinst die Aussage das "Orgrimmar" von der Gottheit aus "Die 4. Offenbarung" kommt, und begründest damit das die Geschichte von WoW ganz klar vorschreibt woher der Name kommt...?
Das der Name von Orgrim Doomhammer auch schon "geklaut" (geborgt) sein könnte ist dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen oder?
Du kannst WoW nicht mit WoW belegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (zu mindest in diesem Fall nicht)


----------



## Ziff_Daedalus (15. März 2008)

Vergesst mir nicht auf der Netherschwingenscheibe:

Flottenkommandant Mullverik und Ichman,  

TopGun!!


----------



## Thoryk (15. März 2008)

In Azshara beim klauen gefunden: "Glänzender Dingelhopper"

Dingelhopper nannte die Möwe aus Disneys Ariell eine Gabel zum kämmen


----------



## bagge93 (15. März 2008)

hab aunoch einen kp ob der schon genannr wurde:
Mack Dyver <Meisteringenieurslehrer> in den Zangarmarschen <---> MacGyver der Tv Held der aus alles und jedem Bomben bauen kann...

find ich sehr passend =P

und dann ist mir grad noch eingefallen:
Der Eine Ring
Wird beim Anlegen gebunden Finger

+1 Stärke
+1 Beweglichkeit
+1 Ausdauer
+1 Willenskraft
+1 Intelligenz
Benötigt Stufe 10
"Nicht so gut wie der Andere Ring"

-------> gaaaaanz klar auf hdr würdich sagen =D

Dazu möchtich gern noch sagen das diese Anspielungen nix damit zu tun haben das Blizzard nix mehr einfällt...sie könnten es sich natürlich leicht machen und irgendwelche erfundenen Namen aus der Luft greifen aber stattdessen beweisen sie das sie sich mit ihrer Svhöpfung viel Mühe geben und  überall in WoW Eastereggs einbauen um aufmerksame Spieler zwischen den Quests auch mal zum schmunzeln zu bringen...find ich persönlich mehr als positiv an WoW
Wer denkt die machen das nur weil ihnen nix einfällt sollt darüber nochmal gründlich nachdenken was sie davon hatten derart ofensichtlich Namen aus anderen Büchern und Spielen zu verwenden, eine Verbindung zu suchen und dann diese Namen noch so zu verändern das man sie mit Überlegen wiedererkennt aber nicht einfach nur lesen brauch wenn sie einfach hinschreiben könnten was ihnen grad in den Sinn kommt. Auch das WoW von Tolkien geklaut ist würde ich so nicht unterschreiben da Tolkien wohl nicht der erste war der von Zwergen und so weiter geschrieben hat. WoW verwendet einfach die altbekannten Fantasy-Story-Bauteile und die haben beinahe alle Storys dieses Genres gemeinsam
Danke fürs Lesen ich musste das jetzt einfach loswerden =D
Bye


----------



## killahunter (15. März 2008)

war orgrim doomhammer nicht ein freund von thralls vater durotan??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haris pilton lol^^


----------



## Waro (15. März 2008)

falls es noch nicht kam: Smithers@Süderstade

http://waro.freehost.ag/smithersatwow.jpg


----------



## Jetrel (15. März 2008)

heavy-metal schrieb:


> weiss net obs schon gepostet wurde, aber beim ingenieur das explodierende schafe, für mich eine anspielung auf womrs 3d^^



ich würd eher sagen das easteregg von wc3 O.o


----------



## quilosa (15. März 2008)

meiner erinnerung nach: orgrim doomhammer ist in der schlacht um durnholde getötet worden. thrall (war in der schlacht auch dabei) war sein nachfolger und hat orgrimmar gegründet - vermutlich ist der name orgrimmar thralls huldigung an doomhammer. ob orgrims name durch die 4. offenbarung inspiriert war ist damit ja nicht ausgeschlossen.

ich sehe die ganzen anspielungen nicht als abkupfern oder einfallslosigkeit, sondern als eine hommage blizzards an andere spieleschmieden, filmemacher usw. und das ganze noch nett integriert, finds einfach toll wenn man etwas entdeckt.


----------



## quilosa (15. März 2008)

sry, was schief gelaufen -.-


----------



## Tossi (15. März 2008)

Ich weiss nicht ob das so beabsichtigt war, weil es mehrere Ausrüstungsgegenstände gibt die aber nicht zu unserem "Titan" passen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wer es nicht versteht: fragt jemanden der sich mit fussball auskennt^^)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. März 2008)

Jetrel schrieb:


> ich würd eher sagen das easteregg von wc3 O.o



Was wiederrum auf einer langen Serie explodierender Schafe basiert, unter anderem eben auch auf Worms (Was wohl das bekannteste sein dürfte)


----------



## Ancorion (15. März 2008)

Der Goblin der in Nagrand die Arenaanmeldung verkauft heißt "Wolke" Mandred (engl.: "King" Dond)
nicht zu verwechseln mit den Box - Promotern Manfred Wolke und Don King!


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

e2to schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24091
> 
> der deutsche name is ja wohl klar aber auf english "Tenacious Defender" is auch gut...




Nur der vollständgkeithalber: Die englische Bezeichnung verweisst auf die Band "Tenacious D" des Schauspielers Jack Black und Kyle Gass. Geniale Kombo ^^



Grushdak schrieb:


> Anspielung auf's RL ...
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht zur momentanen Lage in Deutschland passt.
> 
> ...



Der gesuchte Gewerkschafter ist ganz klar J. Edgar Hoover Jimmy Hoffa, der in den 50(?)er Jahren in Amerika verschwand und bis heute nicht gefunden wurde.

_Danke für die Berichtigung_


----------



## Davidor (15. März 2008)

> Ich glaub die hier wurden noch nicht genannt:
> 
> In Uldaman stehen drei Npcs namens Olaf, Baelog und Eric "Der Flinke". Die älteren unter uns werden sie wahrscheinlich kennen, das sind die drei Wikinger aus dem Spiel "The lost vikings". Das Spiel erschien 1992 für das Supernintendo und der Entwickler war: Blizzard!
> Quelle:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings



Ganz klar,da gibbet auch die 2 items:

Der Schaft von tsol (tsol=Lost)
Das Medaillon(?) von Gni'kiv (vikings)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (15. März 2008)

Fruchtgummi schrieb:


> Bei meinem letzten Solo-Fun-Raid auf Southshore ist mir "Sergant Hartman" aufgefallen. Aus dem Film 'Full Metal Jacket'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ist das net eher ne anspielung auf Southpark wo Eric Cartman die führung über die Soldaten bei dieser komischen Bürgerkriegs aufführung befiehlt?
Seargent Cartman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plehmann (15. März 2008)

Da wären Larion und Muigin sowie Linken in Marschalls Zuflucht.

Desweiteren gibts Clarice Foster in Donnerfels eine anspielung an Das Schweigen der Lämmer 
Clarice Sterling alias Jodie Foster

sonst fällt mir spontan nix ein!


----------



## Prudenceh (15. März 2008)

Wurde Elfarran schon genannt? Sie ist eine Nachtelfe und eine der Kampfmeisterinnen in SW.

Kommt aus der Bücher-Reihe "Erdsee" von Ursula K. LeGuin.


----------



## SkyDragoon1337 (15. März 2008)

Guckt ma auf das Bild im Anhang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agrippina (15. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Nur der vollständgkeithalber: Die englische Bezeichnung verweisst auf die Band "Tenacious D" des Schauspielers Jack Black und Kyle Gass. Geniale Kombo ^^
> Der gesuchte Gewerkschafter ist ganz klar J. Edgar Hoover, der in den 50(?)er Jahren in Amerika verschwand und bis heute nicht gefunden wurde.



/klugsch** an

der gewerkschafter war *jimmy hoffa*! j. edgar hoover war chef des fbi ...

/klugsch** aus

mein persönlicher favorit sind immer noch die beiden mage-mädels in sw, die sich über "das kreuzen der strahlen" unterhalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

liebe grüße
agrippina


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (15. März 2008)

agrippina schrieb:


> /klugsch** an
> 
> der gewerkschafter war *jimmy hoffa*! j. edgar hoover war chef des fbi ...
> 
> ...




Hast natürlich recht, der Name kam mir vorhin beim schreiben schon irgendwie unrichtig vor ^^


----------



## Schizophreni (15. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1177


oder die Q Der große Fras Siabi Anspielung auf einen Mitarbeiter (vlt nich mehr dabei??) 

Zitat:

_"Dank geht auch:
An M.A. Afrasiabi, wir werden Dich immer vermissen." 
_
BC Handbuch seite 23^^


oder im Normalen Handbuch die letzen seiten:
_
 "Es wurden keine Pixel bei der Herstellung dieses Spiels verletzt oder anderwendig missbraucht."_

sehr lesenswert die letzen seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulsa (15. März 2008)

Nivâ schrieb:


> also in der halle der champions in sw gibt es einen erzmagier GAIMAN also das is mal obzön
> ebenso gibt es da eine kater und einen o´neal mensch blizzard lasst eich mal was eingenes einfallen^^



Der Herr Gaiman dürfte wohl eher eine Verneigung vor Neil Gaiman sein, denke ich. Jeder Nerd, der was auf sich hält, sollte den Namen kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim Flugpunkt in Thrallmar spielt sich eine Szene ab, die mich auch irgendwie an Full Metal Jacket erinnert. Dort bekommen einige Soldaten eine interessante und recht lange "Rede" gehalten.


----------



## Eveanu (15. März 2008)

Auf Gamesfaq.com gab es dazu auch schon mal ein kleines walkthrough.^^ Zwar vermischt mit allen möglichen anderen Beobachtungen aber es sind auch einige literarische Anspielungen dabei. 
Wer des Englischen mächtig ist, kann ja gerne mal reinschauen. 

http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/534914/35930


----------



## GiNk (15. März 2008)

kurz vor toshleys station ist ein roboter namen R4D4 (oder so ähnlich) -> R2D2


----------



## Melian (15. März 2008)

abarella süssbauer im tempel von telhamat.

(arabella kiesbauer klon)


----------



## Schlagetot (16. März 2008)

Ganz wichtig und witzig finde ich K.Lee Kleinfrey als anspielung auf Kaylee Frye aus der Serie Firefly, welche uns hier in Deutschland ja leider nie erreicht hat, obwohl sie das non Plus ultra der Sci Fi serien der letzten 10 Jahre darstellt.


----------



## Garakh-ISNH (16. März 2008)

Mojo = Austin Powers (?)


----------



## Tragoile (16. März 2008)

Garakh-ISNH schrieb:


> Mojo = Austin Powers (?)


Verdammt du warst schneller als ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Austin Powers ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempertalis (16. März 2008)

in der burg von sturmwind steht ein gnom mit dem namen "Tyrion"

-> anspielung auf die fantasybuch-reihe "Das Lied von Eis&Feuer" von George R. R. Martin


----------



## Jetrel (16. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Was wiederrum auf einer langen Serie explodierender Schafe basiert, unter anderem eben auch auf Worms (Was wohl das bekannteste sein dürfte)



das erste explodierende schaf tauchte in 1995 &#8211; Worms Reinforcements (2D) für PC auf, welches ein addon von worms 1 war, in diesem jahr erschien auch WC II, wo es auch schon das explodierende schaf gab, also ist auszuschließen das die beiden voneinander das "geklaut" haben, sondern von anderen spielen wie du beschrieben hast. von daher kann man schon sagen dass es auf wc II/III aufbaut


----------



## fortuneNext (16. März 2008)

You, Robot = I, Robot?


----------



## Matombo (17. März 2008)

der menschen witz mit den 2 gnomen und den armreif
herr der ringe


----------



## hansieknalle (17. März 2008)

wenn man bei menschen witze abspielt kommt irgendwann eine anspielung auf herr der ringe (in wow herr der armreifen)


----------



## Seek (17. März 2008)

In Uldaman stehen drei Zwerge mit den Namen Olaf, Baelog und Eric. 
das sind die "Lost Vikings" ist übrigends ebenfalls von Blizz das Spiel und war damals für Snes und Pc zu bekommen.


----------



## Juskwe (17. März 2008)

Wälder von Terrokar,
östlich von "Posten der Feuerschwingen", ganz am Rand hat "John Wayne" sein Lager aufgeschlagen... man muss währrend ner längeren Questreihe (shadowmoon, nagrand) da ma hin ^^


----------



## Travin (17. März 2008)

In Stratholme gibt es den Gegner "Timmy" der dann auch seinen Namen schreit... naja... erinnert mich ein wenig an den Southpark Charakter gleichen Namens


----------



## Varot (17. März 2008)

ich hab mal einen NPC getroffen der hieß Gorn-->Gothic 1 , der Söldnerfreund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. März 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4145

Larion und Muigin

vertauscht man die anfangsbuchstaben und lässt die beiden "n" weg:
Mario und Luigi (Un'Goro)


----------



## hawai (17. März 2008)

das erz thorium in wow gibts wirklich und ist radioaktiv


----------



## chopi (17. März 2008)

hawai schrieb:


> das erz thorium in wow gibts wirklich und ist radioaktiv


kupfer,silber,gold,usw gibts auch im rl oO ich weiss nicht,ob das wirklich sone anspielung sein soll


----------



## pandur0815 (17. März 2008)

In den Ödlanden gibt es eine versteckte Gruft in der ein Skelett samt Schwert auf einem Thron sitzt .. man fühlt sich an Conan erinnert. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Notivity (17. März 2008)

in einer der ersten quet inm wlad von elwynn gibbet nen quest item Namens "Oil of Olaf".

wenn das ma nich ne anspielung is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froug (17. März 2008)

Smudo m Auchindoun, wenn man ihn anspricht kommt der Text, was man damit meinen würde wo die anderen denn seien... (Die Fantastischen 4!)


----------



## dGJojo (17. März 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
> Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^




omg .. blizzard ist einglisch und ist ein schneesturm ... und bei diesem skill handelt es sich um einen frostskill bei dem es "eis regnet" 
daher der name ...


----------



## Fire Power (17. März 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> orgrim dommhammer war der beste freund von thralls vater Durotan und später auch freund und lehrer für thrall bis er bei der befreiung des 4. orc-lagers von einer lanze in den rücker, erstochen wurde



Soweit ich weiß ist Orgrim nach dem Kampf gegen Mannoroth gestorben, Orgrim hatte Mannoroth's Blut getrunken, was die horde dazu gebracht hat zur Höllenhorde zu werden. nachdem Orgrim davon befreit war haben er und Thrall sich dem kampf gegen Mannoroth gestellt. Sie haben es geschafft Mannoroth zu töten, aber der is durch seinen Tod explodiert und hat orgrim mit der Explosion den rest gegeben. Orgrim ist dann in Thralls Armen gestorben.
Kann man ganz leicht auf Youtube bei den alten WC3 Videos nachsehen.


----------



## Arnorns (17. März 2008)

Fire schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist Orgrim nach dem Kampf gegen Mannoroth gestorben, Orgrim hatte Mannoroth's Blut getrunken, was die horde dazu gebracht hat zur Höllenhorde zu werden. nachdem Orgrim davon befreit war haben er und Thrall sich dem kampf gegen Mannoroth gestellt. Sie haben es geschafft Mannoroth zu töten, aber der is durch seinen Tod explodiert und hat orgrim mit der Explosion den rest gegeben. Orgrim ist dann in Thralls Armen gestorben.
> Kann man ganz leicht auf Youtube bei den alten WC3 Videos nachsehen.




tut mir leid aber soweit ich das weiß waren das thrall un grom hellscream, welcher dann am ende gestorben ist
sieht man alles sehr schön in nem wc3 video


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber soweit ich das weiß waren das thrall un grom hellscream, welcher dann am ende gestorben ist
> sieht man alles sehr schön in nem wc3 video



jap das war thrall und hellscream .. wc3 kampagne druchzocken hat schon nen grund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

Man muss nich ma wc durchgezockt haben. Tat ich für meinen Teil ned ^^ Aber ich las alle Bücher. Sind echt zu empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da is auch alles schön ge-/beschrieben *smile*


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Man muss nich ma wc durchgezockt haben. Tat ich für meinen Teil ned ^^ Aber ich las alle Bücher. Sind echt zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich war zu faul zu lesen also wc 3 rein .. erstma ma auf easy gestellt um die kampagne durchzuzocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja nach 2 lvls dann weiter gegangen auf medium .. das game war so fesselnd .. genau wie dmc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wollt da nur die videos ankuken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (17. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Man muss nich ma wc durchgezockt haben. Tat ich für meinen Teil ned ^^ Aber ich las alle Bücher. Sind echt zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




selbst das muss man nicht gemacht haben...


es gibt ja festtag für totentrauer... ka wie der jetzt heist..

Allis bringen Kerzen zu Uther und Hordis zum grab von Grom, da wird es in WoW sogar benannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es lohnt sich bei beiden fraktionen 1nen 70er zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklighter2k (17. März 2008)

im brachland gibt ein Prügeleiland zwischen ratschet und der feste nordwacht
krieger machen da wenn ich mich richtig entsinne die q für ihre bersistance
und da gibts natürlich einige herrliche fightclub-prügeleien


----------



## Eathen (17. März 2008)

Das Erz Adamantit kommt aus X-Man da sind die Krallen von Wolferin aus 
Adamantium


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2008)

Juskwe schrieb:


> Wälder von Terrokar,
> östlich von "Posten der Feuerschwingen", ganz am Rand hat "John Wayne" sein Lager aufgeschlagen... man muss währrend ner längeren Questreihe (shadowmoon, nagrand) da ma hin ^^






Travin schrieb:


> In Stratholme gibt es den Gegner "Timmy" der dann auch seinen Namen schreit... naja... erinnert mich ein wenig an den Southpark Charakter gleichen Namens






picollo0071 schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4145
> 
> Larion und Muigin
> 
> ...






Notivity schrieb:


> in einer der ersten quet inm wlad von elwynn gibbet nen quest item Namens "Oil of Olaf".
> 
> wenn das ma nich ne anspielung is
> 
> ...


also wirklich LESEN LERNEN
das wurde schon x mal gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(was?ich bin nicht nett? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (17. März 2008)

Adamantit (Adamant, Adamantium etc.) gab es schon weit vor X-Men, WoW und co.

Siehe da: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adamant


----------



## Exilizer (17. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



Die toten Hosenträger.. nettes teil
aber auch lustig.  Originalname: Tenacious Defender in anlehnung an die Band Tenacious D


----------



## G3n3sis (17. März 2008)

weis net ob es scho gepostet worden ist, aber wenn ein mensch einen witz erzählt kommt abundzu heraus das er HdR film drehen will xD


----------



## Hannesthelion (17. März 2008)

G3n3sis schrieb:


> weis net ob es scho gepostet worden ist, aber wenn ein mensch einen witz erzählt kommt abundzu heraus das er HdR film drehen will xD




Also ich will ja nicht sagen oder so aber das wird irgendwie auf jeder seite mindsten 1 oder 2 mal genanntn solangsam wissen wir es das Menschen diesen witz erzählen


----------



## chukkey (20. März 2008)

also für mich ganz klar:

kara: schachevent

harry potter- und der stein der weisen: partie zauberschach

find schon das die recht viel ähnlichkeit habn^^


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (21. März 2008)

Solrak schrieb:


> Wenn man sich Shattrath von schräg oben anguckt, dann erkennt man die Form von Deep Space 9 bzw Terek Nor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das fällt noch stärker auf, wenn man sich die ruinen des Auchindouns etwas genauer aus verschiedenen perspektiven anguckt.
Hat enorme ähnlichkeiten mit der ST Station.

Und zu den Stargate NPS in Sturmwind:
Es gibt noch einen "Clate" der, wenn man seinen durcheinander wirbelt, eine anspielung auf Teal'c darstellt und ein "Jackspring" der eine anspielung auf Daniel Jackson sein könnte. Allerdings wurde der name, sollte er eine anspielung sein, im Deutschen kaputt übersetzt.


----------



## heino27 (21. März 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




AUTSCH

nix roboter affe

Dr. Peter Elliot hat es nach langer Forschungszeit geschafft, über eine Art Gebärdensprache und ein computergestütztes Auswertungsverfahren der Gorilladame Amy das Sprechen beizubringen


----------



## BimmBamm (21. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich kam es eh schon in den verlinkten Seiten vor: Die nette Schildkrötendame "Gammerita" ist natürlich eine Anspielung auf "Gamera", seines Zeichens "Godzilla"-Konkurrent in zahlreichen japanischen Filmen.

Bimmbamm, Godzilla- und Gamera-Fan (wie alle Leute mit Geschmack)


----------



## campino76 (21. März 2008)

In Shattrath läuft ein Char namens Oliver Zwist rum. Gehört zu irgendeinem quest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit/ hat eh schon jemand gepostet


Ich glaub auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinseln haben irgendwelche Bobs als Buff das Gesicht von "Stefan Raab". Kommt mir zumindest so vor. *g*




Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



^^

xmal mit Lvl 61-62 in der ini gewesen und nie gedroppt. Mal mit Lvl 69 rein um zu helfen ... und, was droppte wohl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (22. März 2008)

campino76 schrieb:


> Ich glaub auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinseln haben irgendwelche Bobs als Buff das Gesicht von "Stefan Raab".



Falls du dieses Bild meinst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Herr arbeitet bei Blizzard und ist Grafik Designer / Künstler.
Das Icon mit seinem Gesicht kommt immer dann, wenn das eigentliche Icon nicht gefunden werden konnte.


----------



## WestSüdWest (22. März 2008)

die bankkassierer in stormwind von links nach rechts gelesen ergeben die vornamen: Olivia Newton John.

ich hoffe die kennt noch jemand hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koranis (22. März 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> In Donnerfels beim Portallehrer rennt eine "Clarice Foster" rum.
> 
> Jodie Foster spielt in "das Schweigen der Lämmer" eine Clarice Starling. --> Clarice Foster.
> 
> ...




Das wird eher eine Anspielung auf den Film Contact sein mit Jodie Foster. Da sie dort durch ein Wurmloch / Portal zu einigen Aliens teleportiert wird.


----------



## Master of Books (22. März 2008)

Die netten kleinen Murlocs (ich hasse sie) sind eine Anspielung auf die Morlocks aus H. G. Wells "Die Zeitmaschine" !
Grüße an alle!


----------



## Clive (22. März 2008)

weiss nicht ob das wer schon geschrieben hat, aber in Schergrat gibt es eine quest, wo es waffen gibt mit dem namen Vibro... irgendwas

wer Star Wars: Knights of the old Republic gespielt hat, kennt die anspielung


----------



## Shadowelve (23. März 2008)

Ich entschuldige mich im Voraus falls das schon genannt wurde, aber ich ahbe keine Lust 16 Seiten zu durchwühlen^^

In SW in der Halle der Champions stehen "Leutnant Karter" und "Hauptmann O'Neal", welche "Major Carter" und "Colonel O'Neill" aus Stargate SG-1 verkörpern. In der Serie behauptet O'Neill des öfteren, das es einen weiteren O'Neill gäbe, dieser jedoch mit nur einem "l" geschrieben wird.
Im gegenzug unterhalten sich Dr.Selenca und Elizabeth Weir in Stargate Atlantis kurz über WoW, ziemlich lustig^^


----------



## Takvoriana (23. März 2008)

In Sturmwind die 2 Abgesandten der Silberschwingen, die sich unterhalten.
Wortlaut in etwa: 
Es müßte funktionieren, wenn wir die Strahlen kreuzen.
Aber ist es nicht sehr gefährlich, die Strahlen zu kreuzen?? 
Aus welchem Film ist das wohl?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (23. März 2008)

-in zul aman der typ der die glocke schlägt heißt Harison Jones, ganz klar eine Anspielung auf Harison Ford, der Indiana Jones spielt!


----------



## Moktheshock (23. März 2008)

Dieser Feuergolem Volcano in der brennenden steppe 
Heißt wie ein Film^^


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (23. März 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> Dort wo auch Link im Krater von UN'Goro steht gibt es Larion und Muigin
> 
> Larion ist in grün angezogen und Muigin in rot
> Von der Körpermassen passen sie ganz gut zu zwei Klempern aus Brooklyn (war doch da, oder ? boah ist die super mario super show schon ewig her)
> ...




M  uigi n

L ario n

einfach mal die letzten Buchtstaben wegnehmen und die Anfangsbuchstaben vertauschen...


----------



## Shurycain (23. März 2008)

Im nethersturm in Area 52, wenn man da rein geht , griegt man einen Buff.  Seht selbst. Mal schauen, ob ihr wisst, von wem es geklaut wurde ^^


----------



## Crâshbâsh (23. März 2008)

In der Blutelfen Startstadt ich weiß den genauen ort nicht mehr steht eine...


Hilton Paris
<Prominente>

ich meine so in etwa war der name


----------



## L-MWarFReak (23. März 2008)

Oke kann mal jmd. den thread zumachen?

Hier wurde bereits alles 5x gesagt (is warsch. untertrieben)

und es wurden auch schon seiten angegeben auf denen so ziemlich alles steh.


/close plz



LG


----------



## Alpax (23. März 2008)

Gibin schrieb:


> Dinge die keiner weiß
> 
> 
> Hier Kampftechniken/Kampf Tipps
> ...




Du hast da nen Tippfehler es sollte heissen:
Dinge die *JEDER* weiß


----------



## Melih (23. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Im nethersturm in Area 52, wenn man da rein geht , griegt man einen Buff.  Seht selbst. Mal schauen, ob ihr wisst, von wem es geklaut wurde ^^



Man in black ftw!!


----------



## dejaspeed (23. März 2008)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> In der Blutelfen Startstadt ich weiß den genauen ort nicht mehr steht eine...
> Hilton Paris
> <Prominente>
> 
> ich meine so in etwa war der name




Nö sie steht in Shat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aarya (23. März 2008)

Beim Lesen (was ich sehr amüsant fand) - ist mir wieder was eingefallen und ich wollte mal fragen obmir jemand das erklären könnte - was für ein Witz dahinter steckt. 

Wenn man in Schergrat die Quest 'die Eigenen schützen' macht bekommt man einen Buff - der soweit ich weiss nichts bewirkt - aber ein ganz eigenartiges icon hat. erst dachte ihc es sieht aus wie Stefan Raab ^^- aber bei genauem Hinsehen war ers dann doch nicht. 

Ist das auch schon jemandem aufgefallen ?


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

Aarya schrieb:


> Beim Lesen (was ich sehr amüsant fand) - ist mir wieder was eingefallen und ich wollte mal fragen obmir jemand das erklären könnte - was für ein Witz dahinter steckt.
> 
> Wenn man in Schergrat die Quest 'die Eigenen schützen' macht bekommt man einen Buff - der soweit ich weiss nichts bewirkt - aber ein ganz eigenartiges icon hat. erst dachte ihc es sieht aus wie Stefan Raab ^^- aber bei genauem Hinsehen war ers dann doch nicht.
> 
> Ist das auch schon jemandem aufgefallen ?


wurde hier schon ziemlich oft erklärt...der typ ist designer bei blizz,für genaueres hier im thread suchen


----------



## Arnorns (23. März 2008)

Aarya schrieb:


> Beim Lesen (was ich sehr amüsant fand) - ist mir wieder was eingefallen und ich wollte mal fragen obmir jemand das erklären könnte - was für ein Witz dahinter steckt.
> 
> Wenn man in Schergrat die Quest 'die Eigenen schützen' macht bekommt man einen Buff - der soweit ich weiss nichts bewirkt - aber ein ganz eigenartiges icon hat. erst dachte ihc es sieht aus wie Stefan Raab ^^- aber bei genauem Hinsehen war ers dann doch nicht.
> 
> Ist das auch schon jemandem aufgefallen ?




des is des gesicht, das auch manche kobolde in wc3 haben, sowie das icon eines tinkerskills wenn er nich aktiv ist

denke mal des is en blizzard mitarbeiter

edith: mist war wohl einer schneller^^


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

Ich weiss noch nicht ob es erwähnt wurde.

In Uldaman die 3 Zwerge dort. (Namen suche ich noch raus)

Waren Charaktere in einem Spiel von Blizzard damalz.


----------



## Shrukan (24. März 2008)

Ich weiß das müsste jeder kennen aber in Kara 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das schöne Opernevent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Romeo & Julia
Ozz
& der böse Wolf + Rotkäppchen.

Sind zwar nicht wirklich versteckt aber immerhin ^^


----------



## Gnomimo (24. März 2008)

Die Statue von dem Goblin auf der Insel vor Booty bay sieht aus wie die Jesus Statue in Brasilien


----------



## Azerak (24. März 2008)

Ich hatte keine Lust alles durch zu lesen aber ich denke nciht das einem folgendes aufgefallen ist:
Man kann als Schurke von Nagan "gänzenden Dingelhopper" stehlen....  so nennt die Möwe in Arielle die Meerjungfrau einen Gegenstand der Menschen xD

Fragt nicht warum ich das weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theralk (24. März 2008)

Der Gastwirt Bei Thrallmar/höllenfeuerhalbinsel heiß Floyd Pinkus. weiß ja jeder worauf das anspielt^^


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2008)

keine ahnung obs schon irgendwo steht will jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten lesen. in der nähe von beutebucht gibts ne insel wo ein riesengorilla ne taurin gefangen hällt erinnert mich an king kong


----------



## Tôny (24. März 2008)

deathmagier schrieb:


> keine ahnung obs schon irgendwo steht will jetzt nicht die ganzen seiten lesen. in der nähe von beutebucht gibts ne insel wo ein riesengorilla ne taurin gefangen hällt erinnert mich an king kong


echt? wo? koods? Noch nie von gehört


----------



## KingKaese (24. März 2008)

Ich hab gestern in der Mangruft ne "Kanonenklinge"gefunden!!!

Sieht zwar nich so aus,aber erinnert mich an die "Gunblade" aus Final Fantasy 8!!!

Final Fantasy FTW!!!


----------



## deathmagier (24. März 2008)

41/84 is ne größere insel


----------



## Aplizzier (24. März 2008)

Also da muss ich an Blizz sagen " Respekt" find ich cool xD dachte garnciht das es soviel gibt


----------



## Rhokan (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> echt? wo? koods? Noch nie von gehört



38 / 81


----------



## Killerbäumchen (24. März 2008)

in shatt steht einer der aussieht wie der Hulkster (Hulk Hogen brümter retler)


----------



## blooooooody (24. März 2008)

Fläschen Mojo, ist was wo sicher noch niemadn erwähnt hat ^^ wemm es da nicht klingelt sag ich nur Austin Powers 2 ^^


----------



## 1337Stalker (24. März 2008)

Quest "Die Kanonen von Nordwacht" da muss man 2 Kanoniere töten, Hecksler und Knoch

= Waffenfirma Heckler und Koch, deshalb Kanoniere


----------



## Netus (24. März 2008)

hatten wir Oliver Zwist schon? Unteres Viertel, Schatt

--> Oliver Twist


----------



## Elfinelena (24. März 2008)

Wo wir schon bei Karter und O'neal sind. Am Eingang dort steht auch Wache Hammond. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andman (24. März 2008)

Ich hab nochwas gefunden das hatte hier noch niemand 

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12812

In den Blackrocktiefen findet man eine Leiche wo eine Roboterhand aufwärsts an der Lava steht.

Terminator 2 Ganz klar ^^


----------



## Kweldulf (24. März 2008)

hi mädelz
ich kann mich noch entsinnen das im silberwald, ziehmlich weit am ende an der küste, irgendwo eine statur rumsteht welche zu ehren oder im gedenken an tony stark errichtet wurde.
wem das nichts sagt, tony stark ist der "reale" name von iron man aus der guten alten marvel comic-reihe


----------



## Exid (24. März 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



Die Toten Hosen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nengo (24. März 2008)

oder im ungoro krater gibt es den kleinen rot gekleideten zweg larion und den großen grün gekleideten menschen Muigin ..na an was erinnert das ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..tipp : vertauscht ma die beiden anfangsbuchstaben ^^


----------



## Deakon (24. März 2008)

der roboter im schergrad heisst genau R3DO.
ein mix aus R2D2 und C3PO aus STARWARS


----------



## Thrall96 (24. März 2008)

Es gibt so nen Witz den man bei
/witz
sagen kann is was mit einem Armreif und "man könnte daraus einen Film machen mit dem Titel Der Herr der Armreife und er hätte drei Teile, der erste hieße Die Armreifgefährten..."
Habt ihr gemerkt worauf angespielt wurde? xD


----------



## Icebock (24. März 2008)

da muss ich doch au gleich mal mitmachen ka ob schon genannt in Thunderbluff/Donnerfels steht 
Kym Wildmähne Kim Wilde
weiss net ob anspielung oder net aber denk schon


----------



## Metatrom (24. März 2008)

Exid schrieb:


> Die Toten Hosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oder auf englisch 

Tenacious Defender

Tenacious D mit Jack Black und Kyle Gass

gleiler Film und coole Band^^


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (24. März 2008)

in auchindon steht ein händler namens Smudo--->fanta4


----------



## Stuermer (24. März 2008)

Salanea schrieb:


> Also ich weiss es nicht mehr genau aber es ist entweder ein drop aus Scholo oder Strat oder eine Rufbelohnug von der Argentumdämmerung...es ist ein Schwert das aussieht wie das Lichtschwert aus Star Wars^^





Ich glaube das ist das Schwert, das mal ein GM gebaut hat und damit Rumglaufen ist.Und Dann hat Blizz sehr viele anfragen bekommen so das sie es ins Spiel einbauen musten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (24. März 2008)

Stuermer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist das Schwert, das mal ein GM gebaut hat und damit Rumglaufen ist.Und Dann hat Blizz sehr viele anfragen bekommen so das sie es ins Spiel einbauen musten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem ist so. Einer der GMs hat dies im Interview berichtet


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Dem ist so. Einer der GMs hat dies im Interview berichtet



das droppt in sklaven beim ersten boss habs heute erst wieder bekommen als style equi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rockman (25. März 2008)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es in Nagrand bei Nesingwary Lager eine weiter Anspielung auf South Park. Dort erschießt der Nesingwary einen Talbuk iirc und schreit dabei sowas wie "Sie kommen genau auf uns zu". Imo ein Anspielung auf eine der ersten Episoden von Southpark wo die Jungs mit Onkel Jimbo und Ned jagen gehen aber wegen Tierschutzgesetze nur in Notfällen Tiere erschießen dürfen. Deswegen schreien sie jedesmal wenn ein unschuldiges und friedliches Tier in der Gegend rumsteht "Es kommt genau auf mich zu!" und knallen es ab.


----------



## Arcanem (25. März 2008)

wenn man englisch spielt sagen die von der himmelswache folgendes: 
"Can you feel the need - the Need for Speed" 

deutsch spielen ist doch nicht das wahre, anspielungen werden nur mies übersetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arcanem (25. März 2008)

achja, der Muffin Mann in shattrath der auch in Shrek vorkommt^^
und natürlich larion und muigin (un goro) die mann wenn man die n am ende weg lässt und die anfangsbuchstaben vertauscht zu mario und luigi macht


----------



## ReneKF (25. März 2008)

Das Metall Mithril heißt so wie das unverwundbare Hemd aus Herr der Ringe, das Frodo trägt.


----------



## Maxicosi (25. März 2008)

mithril gibts auch so du schlaumeier
das ist kein hdr-unikat

übrigens hab ich beim lesen dieses threads immer so ein dejavu-gefühl gehabt...

und damit es nicht ganz OT wird:
in der halle der champions sind stargate charakter und in un'goroh Lario und Muigi (ändert mal die anfangsbuchstaben ;DDDDDDD) und dann gibts noch diese Zelda-Questreihe und in shattrath(glaub ich) gibts diese he-man leute(he-man,skelletor und battlecat !!)...


wer den witz dieses posts nicht versteht ... ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gBlitz (25. März 2008)

Wer die  T 0,5 Q reihe ma gemacht hat wird sich auch noch über den BRD part amüsieren. in der arena werden 5 elite NPC's gespawnt welche alle recht lustige namen besitzen und der gnom shcurke unter ihnen macht die 5-Fettfinger-Herz-Explosions-Technik -> Kill Bill vol.2
wenn ma nden debuff auf 5 hat aufstacken lassen und sich dann bewegt, kann man nur noch gehen und bekommt zwischen 5k ( noncrit) und 12k ( crit) dmg auf 60 ein sicherer tot

in der Q reihe befinden sich noch viele andere Easter eggs, wovon ich aber leider fast alle vergessen habe


----------



## Tarinara (25. März 2008)

geordi la fohrge in tanaris... grüße an Startrek TNG


----------



## Ardiff (25. März 2008)

Illudriel_the_holy schrieb:


> In der Nähe des Zwergen/Gnomenstartpunktes auf dem weg  nach IF gibts son Lager an dem ein paar Zwerge Schießübungen machen u.a. auch zwei Zwerge bei denen <Mörsertrupp> steht.
> Das kommt ganz klar aus WC3 von der gleichnamigen Einheit




Noch besser daran, dass der eine Zwerg Angus heißt und der andere mit Dynamite wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wer kommt drauf?


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

Ardiff schrieb:


> Noch besser daran, dass der eine Zwerg Angus heißt und der andere mit Dynamite wirft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (25. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ich nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ACDC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (25. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> ACDC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ah ^^ danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paynekiller (25. März 2008)

McGalvan in BB ist eine klare anspielung auf MacGeyver^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ah ^^ danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



frauen -.- schlimm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  TNT .. ^^


----------



## Fjallar (25. März 2008)

Zum Valentinstagfest (wie heißt gleich noch die WoW-Entsprechnung?) bekommt man irgendwie irgendwoher dieses Pet "Q.Pido" (kann nix genaueres dazu sagen, habs nur mal um jemanden rumfliegen sehen). Das ist ein kleiner geflügelter Goblin mit Toga, Bogen und Herzpfeilen. Wer da noch nicht an Amor denkt, den könnte evtl. der Name noch ein Hinweis sein: Q.Pido ist ne Abwandlung von Cupido, welcher die römische Versin des griechischen Amors ist.
Man sieht also, die Eastereggs sind auch gut durchdacht ^^


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. März 2008)

Seid ihr schon mal von der "schimmernden Ebene" nach Gadgezan in Tanaris geritten ?

Ich sag nur:

_"Mos Eisley Raumhafen, nirgendwo wirst Du mehr Abschaum und Verkommenheit finden als hier."_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch Toshleys Station in Shergrat klingt doch ein wenig nach der Toshy-Station in der Luke noch dringend 
ein paar Energiewandler holen will.
Von der gelegentlichen leichten, kaum zu bemerkenden Anspielung auf "Starship Troopers" mal abgesehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch schön ist es den jungen Magierinnen in Sturmwind zuzuhören. Die meinen man sollte die Stahlen nicht kreuzen.....

Genau wie die Beschriftung auf Egan´s Blaster. In Englisch: "Who you gonna call?"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vohr/Amon (25. März 2008)

Stufe 11 Troll-NPC im Gasthaus von Orgrimmar: Doyo'da ~~~> Toyota?^^

Ich glaube den hatten wir noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMadness (25. März 2008)

Der Kochlehrer in Sturmwind Altstadt heisst Steven Ryback eine Anspielung auf den Film "Alarmstufe Rot" mit Steven Seagal als Casey Ryback, der auch Koch ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GunSchot (25. März 2008)

Nachdem ich nun 5 Seiten durch habe, und auf Arbeit keine zeit mehr zum lesen habe, gebe ich lieber schnell eine Antwort.

Schuhmerang Quest bei den Netherschwingen. Dort heißt es beim Schuhmerang: "Dies ist dein Schuhmerang, es gibt viele wie ihnen aber dies ist deiner."

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Murunija (25. März 2008)

So viele Schwachmatiker wie hier habe ich noch nirgendwo anders auf einem Haufen gelesen!

Meine Top3:

Haris Pilton IIIII IIIII IIIII IIIII IIIII III
HdR-Menschen Witz IIIII IIIII IIIII II
Timmy IIIII IIIII IIIII IIII

Wie kann man nur etwas so oft, immer und immer wieder posten!? Unten Links gibt es so ein schönes Feature, das nennt sich "Thread durchsuchen". Erst denken, dann posten!


----------



## Lycidia (25. März 2008)

Huhu,

ich wollte jetzt nicht alles durchlesen ^^ aber hat das schon einer geschrieben:

Bei den Draenei gibts einen NPC der Menelaous heisst: Menelaos war der Ehemann der Helena wegen der der trojanischen Krieg geführt wurde.

Ausserdem gibt es dort einen Admiral namens Odesyus. Odysseus sollte ja jeder kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (25. März 2008)

Klick mich ich bin ein Link 


Na... wer kommt drauf?


----------



## Booster84 (25. März 2008)

Megatherion schrieb:


> Ich glaub die hier wurden noch nicht genannt:
> 
> In Uldaman stehen drei Npcs namens Olaf, Baelog und Eric "Der Flinke". Die älteren unter uns werden sie wahrscheinlich kennen, das sind die drei Wikinger aus dem Spiel "The lost vikings". Das Spiel erschien 1992 für das Supernintendo und der Entwickler war: Blizzard!
> Quelle:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Vikings



Soweit richtig nur hast du eine Kleinigkeit vergessen:
Einer der drei gibt die Quest den Schaft von Tsol und Das Amulett von Gni'kiv zusammenzufügen um den Stab der Prähistorie(engl.Staff of Prehistoria) zu erzeugen.

Wenn man nun Tsol und Gni'kiv als Anagramm sieht...
Prehistoria war ein Ort in dem Spiel.
Wenn man dann den Stab benutzt um die Tür zu öffnen fühlt man sich unweigerlich an Indana Jones erinnert...oder sollte ich besser Harrison Jones sagen?^^

BTW: Als Blizzard das Spiel entwickelten hießen sie noch "Silicon & Synaps"


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Klick mich ich bin ein Link
> Na... wer kommt drauf?



simpson ftw!!!!!


----------



## jerubbaal (25. März 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> Man muss nich ma wc durchgezockt haben. Tat ich für meinen Teil ned ^^ Aber ich las alle Bücher. Sind echt zu empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



moah!!! blasphemie!!! verdammte axt, das darfst du doch nicht laut sagen... nein, nicht einmal denken!!!
was hast du denn die ganze zeit gemacht? nasebohren und eierschaukeln? naja... beim eierschaukeln hattest du ja wenigstens spass ;P

aber mal ehrlich: spiele kaufen und durchzocken! MARSCH MARSCH!!!

grüsse an alle anderen
 der ungehaltene jerubbaal


----------



## amokfrosch (25. März 2008)

Schaut mal in mein Profil. Unter "Easter Eggs" habe ich dort seit letztem Jahr schon einige Dinge visuell eingebaut...


----------



## Megamage (25. März 2008)

Melten schrieb:


> Fässer droppende Gorillas --->Anspielung auf das eine Mario und Donkeykong spiel (genauer name fällt mir nich ein^^)




Ja habe ich mit Twink grade alle in Ungoro gekillt...


----------



## jerubbaal (25. März 2008)

Abilalla schrieb:


> Orgrimmar:
> 
> m. E. entsprungen dem Spiel "Die 4. Offenbarung" in dem es die dunkle Gottheit "Ogrimar" gibt... ich war dort Gildenleiterin von Ogrimars Heer... bei wow bin ich allerdings bei der Allianz gelandet (Gnome ftw!) von daher fiel es leider flach, hier auch eine Gilde "Orgrimmars Heer" zu gründen
> 
> ...



was war zu erst da, das huhn oder das ei?

orgrim doomhammer wurde seinerzeit bereits in warcraft: orcs & humans erwähnt, nu weiss ich nicht, wann deine ach so hoch gelobte vierte offenbarung erschien, aber du wirst mir sichi gerne auf die sprünge helfen, gelle?^^


----------



## Butterfisch (26. März 2008)

Klick mich

Jeder Star-Trek Fan sollte sich mal den englischen Namen anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwen (26. März 2008)

Auf anhieb fällt mir noch der Ingenieur Scootie in Booty-Bay ein, m.M. nach eine nette Anspielung auf Scotty von der alten Enterprise.
Zusammen mit den Dex-Wirten und der Quest Rothemden zu retten, nette StarTrek Anspielungen.

@Eternus: Stand bei der Horde nicht sein Gegenpart Skelettor rum?


----------



## Assari (27. März 2008)

Klick mich ich bin ein Link 

Da musste ich grinsen als ich des gstern gesehn hab

R-2D2

R-3D0

Anspielung auf Starwars ?!?


----------



## Magothia (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Die kleinen Zerglinge erinnern an Starship Troopers.


----------



## Thaedor (29. März 2008)

Mal ein Schönes Easte Egg für die WC3-Freaks. Wenn ihr im Thronsaal von UC mal den Ton aus macht, könnt ihr die Szene hören, wo Arthas seinen Vater ermordete. Der Blutfleck des Königs ist ebenfalls noch zu sehen.


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon gepostet wurde:

Der durchgeknallte Dschungelkommandant "Kurtzen" im Schlingendorntal dürfte wohl an Col.Kurtz aus Apocalypse Now angelehnt sein^^


----------



## Scarbinia (6. April 2008)

ganz klare sache:

mit "Harrison Jones" den gong in zul'aman schlagen!

Indi ftw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Josh- (6. April 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



Nein wie geil ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devin007 (8. April 2008)

Ka obs schon steht, aber wenn man Area 52, das von schwarz gekleideten Agenten bewacht wird durch das Tor verlässt, bekommt man nen Effekt wo steht: " Ihr habt kein Blitzdings gesehen, das eure erinnerung gelöscht hat."


----------



## Zhou Tai (8. April 2008)

war zu faul alles zu lesen deswegen weißich net obs schon jemadn geschrieben hat aber bei Toshlys Station im schergrat greifen immer wieder horden von Blutfelshetzern oder solche vicher halt ehhh ''Insekten'', ich denk dabei an Starship Troopers aber ich bin mir net sicher i,ch kenn Starship troopers nur vom hören sagen 


is der name übehaupt richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baltez (8. April 2008)

Ich habs noch nicht gefunden:

Aber gibt es nicht irgendwo in der Scherbenwelt eine quest(reihe) an der man am ende einen Dolch oder ne andere Waffe aus dem Dune Universum bekommen kann? Der Name spielt meine ich auf Leto II. oder seine Mutter an... Kann mir einer helfen?
Denke mal die Quest müsste in einer der Wüsten zu finden sein^^

EDITH: 
Ich habs: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10930 Der große Knochenwurm
in wälder v Terrokar! Da gibts zu aussuchen:
Dib'muads messer(Muadib - Paul atreides)
Crysmesser der ehrwürdigen Mutter(unter anderem mal seine Mutter gewesen, auch Chani)
Shanis Crysmesser(Pauls frau und mutter von Leto II. und Ganima!) 
Ich liebe die Saga und will unbedingt eine der Waffen, hehe^^


Achja, was ich auch noch nicht gelesen habe:
Die Quest http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7816 - Gammerita, ALter!
erinnert doch stark an Gammera(oder wie hieß die), die Schildkröte aus den alten Godzilla-Monster filmen =)

Ich hab sie immer wieder geliebt xD(Die Filme mein ich, die richtig alten...^^)


----------



## neo1986 (8. April 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
LOL
Des is Geil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taoru (15. April 2008)

Weis nicht ob das schon erwähnt wurde (20 Seiten sind dann doch etwas viel), aber im Wald von Elwynn gibt es am Kristallsee (Crystal Lake) einen NPC namens Jason Mathers ( Buffed-Link ).
Wenn man eine Wache fragt wo man Angeln lernen kann, antwortet diese manchmal, dass Jason eine seltsame Maske aus dem Kristallsee geangelt hat.

Ich denke Freitag der 13. kennen einige hier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG,
Der einzige "PvE-Dolch-Schurke" der Bruderschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (21. April 2008)

Edwin van Cleef ->Lee Van Cleef
wem der Name nichts sag hier http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_van_Cleef


----------



## DarkMoskito (21. April 2008)

waren die tyrannos nicht alle anspielungen auf bowser? wenn nein entschuldige ich mich^^


----------



## Vendetto (23. April 2008)

Ghost Busters ! 
Dadrauf gibt es eine eindeutige Anspielung bei der Lvl 16 - Mage - Quest "Untersuchungen im Alchimistenladen".

Außerdem : wenn man die Mobs in der Quest mit der Fähigkeit "Arkaner Explosion" beschwört bekommen sie einen Debuff namens "Rissbrut wird sichtbar" ( oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aufjeden, ist der Icon vom Debuff ziemlich Komisch....hmmm ^^

Hab Noch was zum Icon ! Der taucht auch bei einer lvl 8 Quest Reihe in Undercity.
Bethor Eismacht versucht mit seinem Kumpel Gunther Arkanus kontakt aufzunehmen.
Endesfalls bringt ihr ein Kristall oder etwas ähnliches vom Gunther zu Bethor damit sie miteinander komunzieren können. bethor braucht etwa 1sek Casttime um den Super-Telephon-Stein zu aktivieren und naben seiner Zauberleiste erscheint das Icon !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  schlecht beschrieben. shice egal !


----------



## Waldinator (10. Mai 2008)

Hab jetzt ein paar Seiten gelesen aber irgendwie fehlt mir der endboss aus ZF
Gahz'rilla ist ja wohl eine eindeutige anspielung oder


----------



## Stonies (10. Mai 2008)

In Stratholme meisst ein Boss(ne monstrosität) Ram(m)stein der Verschlinger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (10. Mai 2008)

Stonies schrieb:


> In Stratholme meisst ein Boss(ne monstrosität) Ram(m)stein der Verschlinger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Amilia Ehrharz
<Windreitermeisterin>
Höllenfeuerhalbinsel. Amilia Erhart hat in den 30ern fliegerische Leistungen als Frau und so vollbracht, was ihr Weltruhm bescherte. Auch die Serie Voyager lässt sie in einer Folge wiederauferstehen.

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=19558


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (10. Mai 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Naja und halt Gageztan ...eindeutig Mos Eisley raumhafen : ) alle SW fans werdens sofort erkannt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was is SW?


----------



## Cazor (10. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> was is SW?


Star Wars


----------



## LordNero (10. Mai 2008)

weiß jetzt nich ob es schon drin steht (hatte keine lust/zeit alle 21 seiten zu lesen)

aber in den Düstermarschen gibt es eine insel, die insel Alcaz.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke diese insel soll eine anspielung auf die Gefängnisinsel Alcatraz in der bucht von San Francisco sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC Creep (10. Mai 2008)

Blechdosenritter schrieb:


> http://www.blizzplanet.com/content/91/
> viel Spass beim Lesen... da sind so ziemlich alle drinn die es gibt.
> 
> Angler an der Dunkelküste ist aus forrest Gump  Gump Shrimps
> Toshleys Station -Starship troopers.



Thx hat sehr geholfen! ;D

Da müsste man eig nicht noch 20 seiten voll schreiben wer was weiß...^^
Lest euch einfach des durch da steht alles sehr gut beschreiben innen (in Englisch) 

Mfg


----------



## Creenshaw (10. Mai 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Klick mich ich bin ein Link
> 
> Da musste ich grinsen als ich des gstern gesehn hab
> 
> ...



LoL wie Geil..aber noch besser finde ich den "Beruf" den er hat:
R-3D0
<Wachposten von Toshleys Station>

In Star Wars Episode IV Will Luke etwas von der Toshey Station abholen..Kp mehr wie die genau geschrieben wird..
Zumindest hatte ich das so in erinnerung-kann auch sein das ich mich irre IV habe ich lange net mehr gesehen


----------



## Rangekiller (10. Mai 2008)

in der ostsee gibts ne insel die heißt Lolland xDxD das fand ich viel zu geil

und hier bei mir in hessen gibts ne stadt die heißt "Lich" auch recht nice


----------



## Assari (10. Mai 2008)

Rangekiller schrieb:


> in der ostsee gibts ne insel die heißt Lolland xDxD das fand ich viel zu geil
> 
> und hier bei mir in hessen gibts ne stadt die heißt "Lich" auch recht nice




ich denke aber, dass das eher weniger ne anspielung ist sondern eher zufall^^


----------



## SixNight (10. Mai 2008)

Melten schrieb:


> Fässer droppende Gorillas --->Anspielung auf das eine Mario und Donkeykong spiel (genauer name fällt mir nich ein^^)


 xD wollt ich auch sagen xD


----------



## Lorya (10. Mai 2008)

heris pilton in Shat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (10. Mai 2008)

T.N. schrieb:


> - In Shattrat steht Adam Eternum als Kampfmeister des Arathibeckens bereit. Zur Seite stehen ihm Kampftiger und Oriko. Die drei stellen ganz klar eine Anspielung auf He-Man und die Masters of the Universe dar. Adam ist He-Mans Ebenbild, Kampftiger ist Battlecat und Oriko ist Orko, der Zauberer.
> 
> - Dann hätten wir da Haris Pilton, eine Prominente, die sich in einer Kneipe im Unteren Viertel in Shattrat rumtreibt. Natürlich immer dabei: ihr treues Haustier Tinkerbell. Auf wen das jetzt wohl anspielt?
> 
> - Und dann hätten wir da noch die Questreihe, die im Krater von Un'Goro beginnt und an deren Ende Linkens Bumerang und Linkens Meisterschwert steht. Linken selbst kann man im Krater in Marschalls Zuflucht bestaunen. Ach, waren das noch Zeiten, als Zelda das Maß aller Dinge war...



das wurde auch alles bei WoW auf GIGA gezeigt und viele andere NPCs usw. auch die hier gepostet wurden^^


----------



## Caradim (10. Mai 2008)

vlt. schon wer gepostet aber in marshalls zuflucht ( un'goro) is son typ namens linken ---> Link aus Zelda
wenn man alle q gemacht hat bekommt man linkens meisterschwert und seinen bumerang... soweit ich weiss gibts beides auch in den zelda spielen


----------



## turalya (10. Mai 2008)

mtombe schrieb:


> - „Area 52“ Wenn man diese verlässt, bekommt man den Buff des vergessens oder so (man wird quasi geblitzdingst)


ja da steht:
"ihr habt in kein Blitzdings gesehen, welches euch nicht das gedächtnis gelöscht hat!"
soooo geil^^


----------



## CelticBastard (10. Mai 2008)

Chasing Ame dieser stumpfsinnige Film hat nix mit der quest im Un'goro gemein.

Guckst ihr hier Chasing Amy vergleich mit Congo alles klar? klar!


----------



## Waldinator (13. Mai 2008)

Was ich auch noch nicht gefunden habe, das Braufest

Es findet ende September statt uind reicht bis in den Oktober, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Brisk7373 (13. Mai 2008)

Haris Pilton
David Wayne
rennstrecke in 1000nadeln (star wars)


----------



## ---D.A.--- (15. Mai 2008)

Ganz Klar!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XDDD

Am besten in verbindung mit  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=28112




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---D.A.--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldinator (17. Mai 2008)

Das Event in brd wo man nacheinander 7 zwerge umhauen muss

Und die Anmelder in Shat "Adam Eternum" der He-man ist, und He-Man heißt auch anders Prinz Adam und wohnt auf dem Planeten Eternia und sein Treuer Begleiter "Kampftiger" auch bekannt als Battlecat^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

neuer schurkenskill
 Murder Spree
11	2	Step through the shadows from enemy to enemy within 10 yards, attacking an enemy every .5 secs with both weapons until 5 assaults are made. Can hit the same target multiple times.
2 min cooldown


hokage der 4te lasst gruessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

keiner da?


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

*shamanen auspack und wiederbeleb versuch*


----------



## Raagush (12. Juli 2008)

Nicht vergessen
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8190


----------



## Soupcasper (12. Juli 2008)

In Nargrand gibt es ein Flugzeug voller Schlangen.
Anspielung an Snakes on Plane


----------



## Geibscher (12. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> neuer schurkenskill
> Murder Spree
> 11	2	Step through the shadows from enemy to enemy within 10 yards, attacking an enemy every .5 secs with both weapons until 5 assaults are made. Can hit the same target multiple times.
> 2 min cooldown
> ...



muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Amalrich (12. Juli 2008)

Joa und in shat gibts Haris Pilton eine anspielung auf paris hilton XD


----------



## solitaryman (13. Juli 2008)

Quest: All Along The Watchtowers (Bollwerk, Westliche Pestländer. Nur in englischer Version, die deutsche Übersetzung ist witzlos)

Eine eindeutige Anspielung auf den Bob Dylan / Jimi Hendrix Song "All Along The Watchtower"


----------



## Marram (13. Juli 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ausserdem gibt es einen Film, der Chasing Amy heisst... Ich muss als Mann eingestehen, dass das mal ein ausgezeichneter Liebesfilm ist, und so absurd es klingen mag, Jay und Silent Bob, die mehr als bloße Nebenrollen haben, passen da überraschend gut rein... Na ja, und die eher einfach gestrickten Männer dürften halt zumindest an den beiden Spaß haben...^^


----------



## Marram (13. Juli 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Könnte aber auch, zumindest vom Titel her etwas mit dem Film von Kevin Smith(hat unter anderem auch "Dogma" gemacht) Chasing Amy.



Es ist beides... Warum sollte man nicht in einer Sache Anspielungen auf zwei Sachen machen?


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> muss ich das verstehen?


und wie soll ich DAS verstehen?


----------



## Lepragnom (13. Juli 2008)

Die Windreitermeisterin im Rückenbrecherposten / Höllenfeuerhalbinsel heisst *Amilia Ehrharz*, was eine Anspielung auf die Flug-Pionierin *Amelia Earhart* ist.


----------



## Flipbo (13. Juli 2008)

Der eine Ring und Der andere Ring

ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Japanfreak (13. Juli 2008)

In Uldaman die 3 Zwerge die in soner höhle rumstehen.

Sind eine Anspielung an Lost Wikings was ja auch von Blizzard programmiert wurde wenn ich mich recht entsinne.^^
(waren das noch zeiten xD)


----------



## Breed17 (13. Juli 2008)

Zeppelin Meister vor Undercity Hin Denburg


----------



## Trudon (13. Juli 2008)

> Es gibt ein Brühschlammer als Haustier, das ist so ein kleier grüner Blob der euch folgt, und weil er so ätzend ist verringert er eure Rüstung



MEINER! 3 1/3 Wochen lang gefarmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Temur (13. Juli 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



Auch im englischen Original ne geile Anspielung auf eine Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tearor (13. Juli 2008)

Lappen2 schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> da wäre noch in der Ehrenfeste ein Gnom der Lewboski heißt... vllt eine anspielung auf den Film the big Lewboski



das ist der ingi-lehrer. und das ist definitiv eine anspielung, da der ingi lehrer in Thrallmar "zebig" heisst.


----------



## Moktheshock (13. Juli 2008)

Ohura auf quel danas ein gruß an alle trekkis


----------



## Tearor (13. Juli 2008)

Temur schrieb:


> Auch im englischen Original ne geile Anspielung auf eine Band
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur damit das mal nicht ganz so in rätseln ist: 
*die toten hosen*träger (steh auf wenn du am boden bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
auf engl
*tenacious d*efender  (it has the power... to move you)


----------



## Orbjin (13. Juli 2008)

kA obs schon wer gepostet hat hier...

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=7323 (Winstone Wolf <Der Wolf>) anspielung auf der Wolf aus Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Thesahne (13. Juli 2008)

Im Alteractal-Gebirge ist ein Menshc mit dme namen Gravis Galgenknoten... (Galgenknoten auf englich "Slipknot") Also stehts fest auf welche
Band das sich bezieht...^^


----------



## Mal`Ganis (13. Juli 2008)

die zwerge in uldaman --->  lost vikings


----------



## Regash (13. Juli 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und nicht zu vergessen: Eine Anspielung auf den Film "Chasing Amy"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (13. Juli 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Im Alteractal-Gebirge ist ein Menshc mit dme namen Gravis Galgenknoten... (Galgenknoten auf englich "Slipknot") Also stehts fest auf welche
> Band das sich bezieht...^^


SlipKnot heist Laufknoten und hat nichts mit einem Galgenknoten zu tun.
Galgen heisst auf Englisch 'gallow'
So viel zu der Theorie.

so far...


----------



## Shamanpower (13. Juli 2008)

Mir fällt da dieser Ghul aus Stratholme ein "timmy der grausame" der beim autauchen "TIMMYYYYYYY" schreit. das erinnert Doch stark an eine gewisse Zeichentrickserie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ps:sorry wenns schon einer gepostet hab hab mir jetz nich alles durchgelesen


----------



## Juryx (13. Juli 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Anspielung auf's RL ...
> 
> Wenn das mal nicht zur momentanen Lage in Deutschland passt.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht anspielung auf Jimmy Hoffer?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (13. Juli 2008)

Der Laufknoten ist aber eine Form des Galgenknotens.


----------



## x.Ne0n (13. Juli 2008)

Smythe und Whessan


die Chefs bei der Nordwacht, die Horde spieler unter uns dürften die Questreihe bestimmt kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heino27 (13. Juli 2008)

Juryx schrieb:


> Vielleicht anspielung auf Jimmy Hoffer?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



denke ich auch das er ne anspielung auf Jimmy Hoffa ist und allgemein den us-gewerkschaftlern wo ja noch ein paar verschwunden sind ,ich glaub nicht das die blizzard deutsche gewerkschaften kennen


----------



## osama (13. Juli 2008)

Eine Frage hätte ich zu den Toten Hosenträgern is das nun auch im englischen so weil ich weis nicht genau ob Blizzard bzw. Amerikaner die Toten Hosen so kennen sorry wen ich falsch liege oder wurden die ins deutsche so übersetzt das es nur für uns eine anspielung ist?


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

Kedwana schrieb:


> Ich finde
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17246
> 
> ...


lol stimmt


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (13. Juli 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



Im englischen Original heißt das Teil "Tenacious Defender", für alle Jack Black Fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

Thesahne schrieb:


> Im Alteractal-Gebirge ist ein Menshc mit dme namen Gravis Galgenknoten... (Galgenknoten auf englich "Slipknot") Also stehts fest auf welche
> Band das sich bezieht...^^


tokio hotel?


----------



## osama (13. Juli 2008)

aha


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> SlipKnot heist Laufknoten und hat nichts mit einem Galgenknoten zu tun.
> Galgen heisst auf Englisch 'gallow'
> So viel zu der Theorie.
> 
> so far...


@ Madredcap.. es kann sein das du recht hast, aber ich meine auch,als ich auf wiki ""Slipknot" eingegeben hab,dass ich gesehen hab das Slipknot Laufknoten UND Galgenknoten heisst....kann sein das ich mich irre =O



edit: ich schau mal kurz nach.


----------



## Stress0056 (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mal in shat.... einen Gesen Bei einem freund der Heist Harry Fi****^^ war aber auf einem Privat Server ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (13. Juli 2008)

hier --->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slipknot

also da steht das slipknot laufknoten und henkersknoten heisst.. naja galgenknoten oder henkersknoten =O kein sooo riesiger unterschied finde ich


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (13. Juli 2008)

Das kennt bestimmt auch jeder:

Oil of Olaf


----------



## Arthros (14. Juli 2008)

In Seehain giebtes ein Npc namens Magistrat Solomon und der ist zu fällig Richter  an wen ist der wohl angelent^^


----------



## MaexxDesign (20. Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ob das schon genannt wurde:


> Im Online-Computerspiel World of Warcraft haben die Entwickler eine Hommage an Richard Dean Andersons Rolle des Jack O’Neill und an Amanda Tappings Rolle der Samantha Carter eingebaut. In der Stadt Sturmwind stehen in der Halle der Champions "Hauptmann O'Neal" und "Leutnant Carter"


Es dreht sich um die TV-Serie "Stargate".


----------



## Gnolius (21. Juli 2008)

Kaladial schrieb:


> ^^ aua ... wer sich mit der wow geschichte nicht auskennt sollte erst lesen und dann weiterreden...
> 
> orgrim dommhammer war der beste freund von thralls vater Durotan und später auch freund und lehrer für thrall bis er bei der befreiung des 4. orc-lagers von einer lanze in den rücker, erstochen wurde





SAG JETZT NICHT DAS DAS ALLE DEINE CHARS SIND IN DEINER SIGNATUR oO


----------



## Shadlyin (21. Juli 2008)

In Ratchet im Haus mit der Goblindame steht die Hand des Terminators im Glas rum, wie in Teil 2.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

kennt keiner wahrsagen fuer dummies? aus tanaris,


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (21. Juli 2008)

Thaedor schrieb:


> Mal ein Schönes Easte Egg für die WC3-Freaks. Wenn ihr im Thronsaal von UC mal den Ton aus macht, könnt ihr die Szene hören, wo Arthas seinen Vater ermordete.



Mit Ton aus wird das schwierig werden. Besser 'MUSIK' aus und Lautstärke hochdrehen. Verspricht mehr Erfolg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (21. Juli 2008)

Ramstein in Strat -     ich glaub ist ne Anspielung auf Bill von Tokio Hotel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slatsch (21. Juli 2008)

Der beste Mobname ist ja immer noch: Unbekannt^^ der war entweder in Hillsbrad oder Alterac


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

die bescheuerte spongbob-serie lasst gruessen:
[img=http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/103/screenshot062308125319sq9.th.jpg]


----------



## Davidor (24. Juli 2008)

Danke fürs Entfernen der Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fand die Anlehnung an Tenacious D ganz gut und natürlich die Statue vor BB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flipmode (24. Juli 2008)

Arkratraz Ein gefängniss
Dolche und Ka wie die Tasche heisst Dolce und Gabbana 
Haris Pilton = Paris hiltion


----------



## Batmoe (24. Juli 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eher auf: Chasing Amy mit und von Kevin Smith, besser bekannt als Silent Bob.


----------



## Wyall (24. Juli 2008)

Hatten wir Hel'gesh Neider in Schat schon?


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Juli 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob das schon genannt wurde:
> 
> Es dreht sich um die TV-Serie "Stargate".


 Wo wir grad bei stargate sind...wir gehn durch ein "portal" und kommen in einer anderen galaxi raus? aha^^ Und was erwartet uns da? richtig böse buben. Kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (24. Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand das mit dem schurken skill und der beziehung dieses skills zum hokage der 4. erklären=)


----------



## Wyall (24. Juli 2008)

Crash_hunter schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei stargate sind...wir gehn durch ein "portal" und kommen in einer anderen galaxi raus? aha^^ Und was erwartet uns da? richtig böse buben. Kommt mir bekannt vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Portal ist aber schon ewig Bestandteil von Warcraft. Und wodurch willste sonst gehen? Portal ist das einzeige was ein Magier als Tor machen kann...


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Juli 2008)

Wyall schrieb:


> Das Portal ist aber schon ewig Bestandteil von Warcraft. Und wodurch willste sonst gehen? Portal ist das einzeige was ein Magier als Tor machen kann...




ich weiß aber ähnlichkeit hats schon muss man zugeben^^


----------



## youngceaser (24. Juli 2008)

ich kenne en haufen und es gibt ja auch wie das orgrimmmar en viertel von NY und Blizzard auf UNDERCITY gebaut hat aber am besten finde ich immmer no des mitm link des is sooo geil und des trinket funt


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das mit dem schurken skill und der beziehung dieses skills zum hokage der 4. erklären=)


er hies nicht umsonst gelber blitz.
bin nicht ganz sicher aber glaube er konnte so schnell mehrere gegner angreiffen das es ausseah als ob er sich porten wuerde.


----------



## Abrox (24. Juli 2008)

OpalaWindfuror -> Opala Windfury -> Oprah Winfrey


----------



## ReNaMoN (31. Juli 2008)

Die Quest Besondere Handhabung besonderer und zerberchlicher Dinge im Draenei Startgebiet erinnert an die Textzeile:
Special and Fragile Things need special Handlings von Precious(Depeche Mode)


----------



## Shrukan (1. August 2008)

Linken. Der sein Schwert irgendwie braucht. kA lange her.

Ist halt dieser grüne Elf aus Zelda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

Die Toten-Hosen-Träger


----------



## Kimosabe (6. August 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



auf englisch heißen die "tenacious defender" was ne anspielung auf die band ist. (bzw irgendeine sportart)


----------



## Deadmage (6. August 2008)

Gibt auch nen netten Rar Mob in Verwüstete Lande: Suhlaman. Ist zwar jetzt nicht aus nem Film aber ganz witzig. (Zul´Aman)


----------



## Kakarott85 (6. August 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> ?? versteh ich nicht


Da fällt mir spontan noch der Prophet Valen aus Babilon 5 ein ;-)


----------



## Garagean (6. August 2008)

ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier schon gepostet wurde, aber :

Grand Theft Palomino (Todesritter Pferdequest) ~ Grand Theft Auto
Bürgermeister Quimby von den Simpsons im Todesritter Startgebiet


----------



## Kiligen (6. August 2008)

So dann fange ich mal glaube das war Thrallmar steht eine Tauren Windreitermeisterin namens Amelia Airheart wer kennt die Pilotin nicht.
Auchidion oder so das kleine Dranei Kind ich sehe tote dranei war mal ausnem Film kenn den net mehr war unheimlich schlecht aber da sagt ein Kind ich sehe Tote menschen,  dann gibts noch Link im Un goro die Gorillas die Fässer droppen Paris Hilton besser Haris Pilton in der Taverne in Shatt die wurde stark an die richtige gebunden alles Sau Teuer und Handtaschen aus einer marken Boutike dann gibts noch  Arkatratz wurde ja von Alcatratz in Californien oder San Francisco genommen passt ja auch am ende von Alka der Gnom Millhouse klar von die Simpsons nur die blauen Haare fehlen, mein lieblings teil Sporregar die q Bringt mir ein Gebüsch oh man vom Flimm Ritter der kokosnuss , IN Tausend Nadeln gibts da ne rennbahn und die Fahrzeuge errinern einen an Starwars die Racers mehr fehlt mir derzeitig net ein^^


----------



## Itarus (6. August 2008)

Kiligen schrieb:


> So dann fange ich mal glaube das war Thrallmar steht eine Tauren Windreitermeisterin namens Amelia Airheart wer kennt die Pilotin nicht.
> Auchidion oder so das kleine Dranei Kind ich sehe tote dranei war mal ausnem Film kenn den net mehr war unheimlich schlecht aber da sagt ein Kind ich sehe Tote menschen,  dann gibts noch Link im Un goro die Gorillas die Fässer droppen Paris Hilton besser Haris Pilton in der Taverne in Shatt die wurde stark an die richtige gebunden alles Sau Teuer und Handtaschen aus einer marken Boutike dann gibts noch  Arkatratz wurde ja von Alcatratz in Californien oder San Francisco genommen passt ja auch am ende von Alka der Gnom Millhouse klar von die Simpsons nur die blauen Haare fehlen, mein lieblings teil Sporregar die q Bringt mir ein Gebüsch oh man vom Flimm Ritter der kokosnuss , IN Tausend Nadeln gibts da ne rennbahn und die Fahrzeuge errinern einen an Starwars die Racers mehr fehlt mir derzeitig net ein^^



A Wall of Text hits you critically for 100.000 Damage.
You are dead.

Bitte das nächste mal mit Absätzen, aber der Inhalt stimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasgel (6. August 2008)

in wotlk:

Fast an Furies (Questreihe) Anspielung auf The Fast an teh Furies (kinofilm)
Bürgermeister quimby: Simpsons


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (6. August 2008)

huh son paar waren mir bekannt aber das es so viele sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gute  arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebaji (6. August 2008)

Habe mir letztens mal wieder 'Stirb langsam teil 1' angesehn und da ist mir aufgefallen das der Bösewicht eine gruppe namens Argent dawn freipressen will (Argent dawn=englischer name der Argentumsdämmerung )


----------



## Amathaon (6. August 2008)

da es watscheins bei die hard agent dawn heisst , denk ich is das zufall


----------



## tugluk (6. August 2008)

das Schag was ingis erstellen können erinnert mich an worms^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (6. August 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> Grand Theft Palomino (Todesritter Pferdequest) ~ Grand Theft Auto
> Bürgermeister Quimby von den Simpsons im Todesritter Startgebiet



das haben die selbst in der Buffed-Show gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Ich kenne nur Katrina Turner in Gadgezahn


----------



## Askalel (6. August 2008)

Ich weiss nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber fällt jemandem die Ähnlichkeit von Frezza, dem Zeppelinmeister zu Freezer, dem Typen aus DBZ auf?^^


----------



## Lisutari (6. August 2008)

Askalel schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber fällt jemandem die Ähnlichkeit von Frezza, dem Zeppelinmeister zu Freezer, dem Typen aus DBZ auf?^^


Was ist DBZ und wer ist Freezer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich nehme mal an mit Freezer meinst du nicht Kühlschrank/Tiefkühltrue? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Phill (9. August 2008)

Im Kloster droppt mit glück [topic="0"]Ein Streitkolben[/topic] der im Englischen Fight Club heist[post="0"]Den Hier mein Ich[/post]


----------



## sp4rkl3z (10. August 2008)

Kill Bill lässt grüssen...

Hanzos Schwert

falls schon gepostet... sorry!


----------



## villain (10. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Kill Bill lässt grüssen...
> 
> Hanzos Schwert
> 
> falls schon gepostet... sorry!



ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das schwert gab es schon im spiel, bevor der film rauskam.....


----------



## IMBAsuna (10. August 2008)

2 dinge ( sry wenn sie schon genannt wurden..)

in sunwell droppt glaub ich ein Schwert namens Muramasas Klinge oder so...
Muramasa kommt in anderen Spielen wie zB Ninja Gaiden vor und basiert auf einem Schwertschmied der tatsächlich existiert hat und als der größte japanische Schwertschmied des Mittelalters galt...


im Wald von Elwynn gibt es den Kristallsee... CRYSTAL LAKE... im Haus am See gibts einen kleinen Jungen namens JASON und vor dem aus steht sein Vater und sagt sowas wie: "Der kleine Jason hat seine Maske in den See fallen lassen" oder irgendwie sowas.... offensichtlicher geht es nicht^^


----------



## CaptainZer0 (10. August 2008)

die gorillas in un goro droppen fässer --> donkey kong
der ingi lehrer in zabra jin heißt "mack diver" ---> mc guyver (sry fürs falschschrieben)^^
in bw droppen "die toten hosenträger" mit dem spruch "steh auf wenn du am boden bist" ---> band und lied von den toten hosen

... fals mit noch was einfällt: edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marmor (11. August 2008)

In Nagrand bei Nesingwarys Safari (oder wie die da heißen) ist ein abgestürztes Flugzeug. Darauf 2 Nattern.

Dies könnte eine niedliche Anspielung auf "Snakes on a plane" (engl: Schlangen auf einem Flugzeug) von Samuel L. Jackson sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Næxt (11. August 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
> Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^




Ich würd sagen das das keine anspielung war, da dadurch ein BLIZZARDentsteht werden sie es auch BLIZZARD genannt haben.


----------



## ginky_8 (11. August 2008)

keine ahnung ob das schon genannt wurde hab nur die ersten 2 seiten gelesen

der männliche mensch witz "der eine armreif" anspielung auf herr der ringe 

und ungoro ist Nitendo land

die affen die Fässer droppen ==> DK
Lario und Muigi
jo und so weiter


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (11. August 2008)

Siehe Beta show 2 http://www.buffed.de/features/3232/neu-beta-show?folge=2 Grand Theft Palomino erinnert an so ein komisches Spiel, ich weiß net :O


----------



## {P.E.B.K.A.C} (11. August 2008)

villain schrieb:


> ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das schwert gab es schon im spiel, bevor der film rauskam.....




und wie, lieber villain, soll das möglich gewesen sein? also ich meine ohne löcher im raumzeitkontinuum...

bitte um aufklärung


----------



## Yiraja (11. August 2008)

@lisutar such halt ma in google ^^ un wenn du dbz net kennst dann tuste mir leid ^^


----------



## Panzer01 (11. August 2008)

In Ödland gibs ne Gruft ne Anspielung auf Conan der Barbar, da wo er rein gefallen ist und das Schwert findet.


----------



## BimmBamm (11. August 2008)

villain schrieb:


> ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das schwert gab es schon im spiel, bevor der film rauskam.....



Kill Bill Vol. 1 kam 2003 'raus; deswegen kann es sich nur sehr schwer bereits vorher in WoW befunden haben.

Abgesehen davon hat Tarantino wie so ziemlich alles auch das Schwert wieder nur geklaut: "Hanzo the Razor" ist der englische Titel für "Goyôkiba", der 1972 gedreht wurde und dem zwei weitere Teile folgten.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Erriel (11. August 2008)

Hojo schrieb:


> Und die Blutelfinen...ich glaube Blutelfinen waren das... erzählen in nem Witz das sie wieder nach Garibaldi Artefakten suchen müssen... und das ist eine Anspielung auf die Serie "Alias" ..Grambaldi Artefakte und so...^^



Weibliche Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nix Blutelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ja ist von Alias die Agentin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kiligen schrieb:


> Auchidion oder so das kleine Dranei Kind ich sehe tote dranei war mal ausnem Film kenn den net mehr war unheimlich schlecht aber da sagt ein Kind ich sehe Tote menschen



War das nicht *grübel* The six Sense? Mit Bruce Willis?


----------



## Hordhaza (11. August 2008)

Nivâ schrieb:


> also in der halle der champions in sw gibt es einen erzmagier GAIMAN also das is mal obzön
> ebenso gibt es da eine kater und einen o´neal mensch blizzard lasst eich mal was eingenes einfallen^^



Gaimann muss nicht unbedingt was mit "gay" zu tun haben.
Ich tippe da eher auf "Neil Gaiman".

Der Rest, Leutz, sollte google-Recherche sein.
Und mit Neverwhere, Sandman und Stardust ist er doch
eine Art Magier, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (11. August 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> @lisutar such halt ma in google ^^ un wenn du dbz net kennst dann tuste mir leid ^^


Herzlichen dank das ich dir Leid tue, aber ich glaube mit über 20 bin ich für irgendeine Kindersendung zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordhaza (11. August 2008)

Abakaba schrieb:


> In Sturmwind steht in der Burg ein Gnom, der den selben Namen hat wie der Gnom aus "Lied von Eis und Feuer". Der Name fällt mir grad net ein, aber die Fantasiereihe ist toll.
> Edtih: Tyrion heißt er. ;-)




"Songs of Fire and Ice"
kann man jedem auch nur ansatzweise Fantasy-begeisterten nur WÄRMSTENS ans Herz legen.


----------



## dragon1 (11. August 2008)

dbz ist fuer mich mit 12 zu kindisch -.-
hab ich nie gemocht


----------



## Thorat (11. August 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
> Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^


omg!!!
Made my day! 

Ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein...! *tränen aus den augen wisch*


----------



## Erdnussbutter (11. August 2008)

da kommt ja einiges zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (11. August 2008)

in der Aktuellen Beta "Agentin Skully(Akte X :>)

[attachment=4275:WoWScrnS...8_022110.jpg]


----------



## Erdnussbutter (11. August 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> in der Aktuellen Beta "Agentin Skully(Akte X :>)
> 
> [attachment=4275:WoWScrnS...8_022110.jpg]


xD


----------



## Hordhaza (11. August 2008)

Eathen schrieb:


> Das Erz Adamantit kommt aus X-Man da sind die Krallen von Wolferin aus
> Adamantium



DAS wäre aus der griechischen (?) Mythologie, wo eine Göttin den Titanen (eingesperrt in der Erde) Klingen aus Adamas gibt um damit den Gott zu bekämpfen der sie dort einsperrte.
Aus Adamas entsprang auch das Wort "Diamant".


----------



## KunQ (11. August 2008)

fast vergessen aber hab davon kein Screen. Es gibt eine Quest wo du Capt. I. Glo´s Schatz in einen versunkenden Schiff holen must :X


----------



## Genorion (11. August 2008)

Also was mir so spontan dazu einfällt ist folgendes:

In Shattrath schreit regelmäßig jemand,das man sich die Einlagen eines Hel`gesch Neiders ansehen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem es nich auffällt hier die Auflösung:

Hel´gesh Neider -----> Helge Schneider


----------



## Kiros0017 (11. August 2008)

dk  startgebiet endquest:
10000 Geißelsolaten gegen 300 Streiter Lichts.
Außerdem ist noch ein Untoter und der Argentumdämmerung im Kampf der Leonidas heißt

Ganz klar ne anspielung auf 300^^


----------



## Dragus1991 (11. August 2008)

Gubber Blump in Dunkelküste 
Ne Anspielung auf Bubber Gump von dem Film Forrest Gump wer ihn gesehn hat weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## marcloker (11. August 2008)

in den düstermaschen im gasthaus steht ein npc namens "morgan stern".. was für mich klar eine anspieleung an thomas morgenstern, dem östereichischen skispringer....

mfg


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (11. August 2008)

In Auchidoun steht ein NPC der Smudo heißt. Auf Englisch "Slim" mit der Untergruppe <Shady Dealer>. Na auf wen das wohl ne Anspielung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Askhandar (11. August 2008)

Im Ödland gibt es eine Crypta, die an einen Conan-Film anspielt.
Dabei stahl er einem untoten könig sein schwert, und eben so  ein könig sitzt in der Crypta.


----------



## Kristallon (14. August 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt alle seiten durchgelesen, und bin mir sicher, dass dies noch keiner geschrieben hat-in der tiefenbahn gibt es eine quest, in der man mit einer flöte die ratten dort hypnotisieren muss-kennt jemand die sage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (19. September 2008)

In WoW reiten die Orcs auf Worgs (sing. Worg) und in Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme reiten die Orcs auf Wargen (sing. Warg)


----------



## Grinsedrache (19. September 2008)

Kristallon schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt alle seiten durchgelesen, und bin mir sicher, dass dies noch keiner geschrieben hat-in der tiefenbahn gibt es eine quest, in der man mit einer flöte die ratten dort hypnotisieren muss-kennt jemand die sage?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz klar der Rattenfänger von Hameln - nice Quest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystalite (19. September 2008)

Achja, ich liebe sowas...

In Nagrand, neben dem Lager von Nesingwary liegt ein abgestürtztes Flugzeug.
Mal daneben stellen und "v" drücken... *gg*
==> Snakes on a plane

Außerdem (hatten wir das schon?)
Im Schlingendorntal gehts in einer Questreihe gegen "Kurzen" (oder so ähnlich)
Anspielung auf Apokalypse Now, oder Heart of Darkness, wahlweise.

...


----------



## Fumacilla (19. September 2008)

Der Zeppelinmeister Hind Enburg =) in den hab ich mich verliebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In der beta soll man Bürgermeister Quimby umbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ah eastereggs sind was tolles...


----------



## S1l3nc3 (19. September 2008)

am anfang von der Instanz Zul Aman steht ein NPC, der heißt Harrison Jones.... eine anspielung auf Harrison Ford, der Indiana Jones spielte


----------



## shartas (19. September 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




gibt auch nen film der chasing amy heißt (kevin smith produktion)


----------



## Arsenal_2060 (19. September 2008)

Der Kochlehrer in Stormwind heisst Steven Ryback und trägt einen schwarzen Pferdeschwanz

genau wie Steven Seagal als Cassy Ryback in Alarmstufe Rot


----------



## Scred (19. September 2008)

mario und luigi im ungoro krater


----------



## Dreidan (19. September 2008)

In Buffed Show 104 fliegt der Aggrognom mit seinem Hubschrauber über die neue Golbinstadt K3 in dieser gebirgigen Gegend. Ist eine Anspielung auf den K2. Der K2 oder Lambha Pahar ist der zweithöchste Berg der Erde mit ca. 8600 Metern und liegt auf der Grenze von Pakistan und China.

Da hast du deine Erklärung lieber Herr Aggrognom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (24. September 2008)

Die Instanz "Todesminen" bzw. "Deathmines" erinnert mich stark an den Film "Die Goonies". Dort gehen die Protagonisten auch durch eine Höhle bevor sie am Ende ein Piratenschiff entdecken.


----------



## Impostor (24. September 2008)

bei der Quest im Heulendem Fjörd mit dem Erntebehüter sind die zugehörigen NPCs anspielungen auf The Big Lebowski, incl. Teppich!
allerdings steht Donny etwas abseits bei einer Ausgrabungstätte die verdächtig nach der Freiheitsstatue in Planet der Affen aussieht


----------



## Matix3 (24. September 2008)

es gibt doch die kinder von goldhain hab gehört soll auch so ne anspielung auf irgendeinen film sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefirot (29. September 2008)

Diese Kinderkrippe mit der Frau und dem blutverschmierten Boden, wo soll die sein?
Eine Anspielung die mir jetzt spontan noch einfällt ist die Quest "Du, der Roboter",die im englischen "You, Robot" heißt, was eine klare Anspielung auf den Film I, Robot ist.
Sorry, falls das schon gepostet wurde, hab nur bis Seite 14 gelesen.


----------



## Balmok (29. September 2008)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Die Instanz "Todesminen" bzw. "Deathmines" erinnert mich stark an den Film "Die Goonies". Dort gehen die Protagonisten auch durch eine Höhle bevor sie am Ende ein Piratenschiff entdecken.



Ist auch tatsächlich so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (29. September 2008)

Es ist vielleicht etwas weit hergeholt, aber gestern lief ja Star Wars Episode 3. Das Reitmount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Obi-Wan auf dem Wookieplaneten erinnerte mich stark an die Sphärenhetzer. Ganz besonders die Bewegungen.


----------



## Cybereule (29. September 2008)

In Wotlk gibts in der Kanalisation von Dalaran ein Ort wo eine Ratte und vier Schildkröten stehn,na wer kommt drauf.


----------



## Lacity (29. September 2008)

hey, jetzt komm die Hero Turtles..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leonardo, Raphael, Michelangelo, Donatello und Master Splinter


----------



## wardir (29. September 2008)

vorm Instanzeingang von Gnomeregan 

[attachment=5076:WoWScrnS...8_113739.jpg]


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (29. September 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ne ne Chasing Amy war ein Film vom Dogma Macher ^^

Vor Ratchet steht der Eillander (ka wie genau aber es klang wie Connor Mc Leoud^^


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2008)

1. Ödland der roboter der sagt ich will ein echter junge sein ( gleich pinoccio )
2. Boty Bay Die Freiheitstsatuhe (alls goblin oder war das ein Gnom)


----------



## Svipall (29. September 2008)

Der Gastwirt in Unterstadt heißt: Norman
der am Grabmal: Bates


----------



## Maltztrunk (29. September 2008)

Link in un´gorro aus zelda man bekommt auch als questbelohnung linkens schwert und nen bumerang


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> auf englisch heißen die "tenacious defender" was ne anspielung auf die band ist. (bzw irgendeine sportart)



Jop, ne Anspielung auf "Tenacious D."

Tenacious Defense ist nen Manöver aus Football oder Basketball. Weiss nichtmehr genau


----------



## MaexxDesign (29. September 2008)

wardir schrieb:


> vorm Instanzeingang von Gnomeregan
> 
> [attachment=5076:WoWScrnS...8_113739.jpg]


Verstehe ich nicht.
Sprok = S.W.A.T. ?



Svipall schrieb:


> Der Gastwirt in Unterstadt heißt: Norman
> der am Grabmal: Bates


Hauptcharakter der Psycho-Filme.
Das hatte ich schon ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet.
Und vor mir wahrscheinlich auch einer.
Man kann sich ja nicht alles durchlesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dcrazydream (29. September 2008)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen und hoff daß das noch nicht erwähnt wurde.
Im Eingangsraum von Zul'Aman wo man den Gong schlagen muss steht einer der HARRISON JONES heißt.
Das ist vielleicht ne Anspielung auf "Harrison Ford <--> Indiana Jones"


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Sprok = S.W.A.T. ?



Anspielung auf Star Trek.

Gibt auch noch Scooty und Kwirk mein ich auch noch.


----------



## matth3s (29. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> 1. Ödland der roboter der sagt ich will ein echter junge sein ( gleich pinoccio )
> 2. Boty Bay Die Freiheitstsatuhe (alls goblin oder war das ein Gnom)




Zu 2. Die Statue soll doch die Jesus statue sein, die in Rio de Janeiro steht oder vertu ich mich?


----------



## MaexxDesign (29. September 2008)

Dcrazydream schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten durchgelesen und hoff daß das noch nicht erwähnt wurde.
> Im Eingangsraum von Zul'Aman wo man den Gong schlagen muss steht einer der HARRISON JONES heißt.
> Das ist vielleicht ne Anspielung auf "Harrison Ford <--> Indiana Jones"


Ein paar Mal bestimmt schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter anderem auch von mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht nur vielleicht.
ES IST eine Anspielung auf den größten Helden der Kinoleinwand ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marlinek (29. September 2008)

fdauer schrieb:


> Dort wo auch Link im Krater von UN'Goro steht gibt es Larion und Muigin
> 
> Larion ist in grün angezogen und Muigin in rot
> Von der Körpermassen passen sie ganz gut zu zwei Klempern aus Brooklyn (war doch da, oder ? boah ist die super mario super show schon ewig her)
> ...



falsch, 
Larion - Rot
Muigin - Grün

ich zähl mal auf was ich noch so kenn, die hälfte davon selbst rausgefunden ^^ :


Hemet Nesingwary ist ein anagramm von Ernest Hemingway (irgend so ein Schriftsteller ^^)

in OG steht ein Typ Namens Zilzibin Tomtom, der steht neben einem Tisch mit Globussen und Weltkarten ^^

Das wohl offensichtlichste easteregg ist ja wohl    Arthas & Frostmourne  -  Arthur & Exkalibur

im nethersturm gibt es eine Q die heisst Nummer 5 lebt ^^

Area 52

die wachen in Area 52 heissen nicht Haudraufs sondern Agenten und sind voll im Men in Black style angezogen...und man wurde auch nicht geblitztdingst wenn man rein kommt oder raus geht ^^

in der nähe von Area 52 gibt es eine Q namens You Robot! anspielung auf den Film I Robot ^^


----------



## Laeknishendr (29. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> 1. Ödland der roboter der sagt ich will ein echter junge sein ( gleich pinoccio )
> 2. Boty Bay Die Freiheitstsatuhe (alls goblin oder war das ein Gnom)



Schmeiß mich weg ... wo siehst Du da eine Freiheitsstatue?
Das ähnelt eher der Jesusstatue auf dem Corcovado in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## derwaynez (29. September 2008)

T.N. schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren, welche Anspielungen auf andere Spiele, Filme, Bücher, Comics usw. ihr in WoW gefunden habt. Ich mach dann auch mal gerade den Anfang:
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MaexxDesign (29. September 2008)

villain schrieb:


> ich möchte dich ja nicht enttäuschen, aber das schwert gab es schon im spiel, bevor der film rauskam.....


Hanzos Schwert

Kill Bill Vol. 1 kam am 16.10.2003 raus.
Da gab es noch kein WoW.
Kill Bill Vol. 2 kam am 16.04.2004 raus. Also auch noch sieben Monate vor dem Start der US-Version von WoW.

Ergo kamen sogar beide Filme vor WoW raus.


----------



## Chris21 (29. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> 1. Ödland der roboter der sagt ich will ein echter junge sein ( gleich pinoccio )



Denke eher das das AI künstliche intelligenz ist da der junge ein roboter ist und keine puppe


----------



## Marlinek (29. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Schmeiß mich weg ... wo siehst Du da eine Freiheitsstatue?
> Das ähnelt eher der Jesusstatue auf dem Corcovado in Rio de Janeiro



oder in Lissabon


----------



## Camô (29. September 2008)

Delwod schrieb:


> 1. Ödland der roboter der sagt ich will ein echter junge sein ( gleich pinoccio )
> 2. Boty Bay Die Freiheitstsatuhe (alls goblin oder war das ein Gnom)


@ 2. Nicht wirklich ... gespreizte Arme, Berg (Anhöhe) ... das ist eindeutig die Anspielung an die Christusstatue am Zuckerhut in Rio. Zumal der Goblin auch noch ein Gewand trägt, wie die Statue.


----------



## Liandrii (29. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob's schon geschrieben wurde (war mir einfach zu viel um alles zu lesen) aber in Nagrand gibt es ein abgestürztes Flugzeug, das voller Schlangen ist. Eindeutig eine Anspielung auf den Film "Snakes on a Plane"


----------



## matth3s (29. September 2008)

Laeknishendr schrieb:


> Schmeiß mich weg ... wo siehst Du da eine Freiheitsstatue?
> Das ähnelt eher der Jesusstatue auf dem Corcovado in Rio de Janeiro






Camô schrieb:


> @ 2. Nicht wirklich ... gespreizte Arme, Berg (Anhöhe) ... das ist eindeutig die Anspielung an die Christusstatue am Zuckerhut in Rio. Zumal der Goblin auch noch ein Gewand trägt, wie die Statue.




juhu ich hab mich nicht geirrt.


----------



## umbria (29. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt glaub ich alle seiten durchgelesen,stellenweise am boden gelegen vor lachen...aber irgendwie hab ich trotz alledem nix gefunden von wegen schurkenzentrale in sw(schlagt mich,wenn ich mich irre,bin schon zu lange hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).....SI:7,also erinnert mich irgendwie an MI:6....des weiteren wären da noch das item "wirts drittes bein";diablo spieler werden wissen,wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  es gibt (meines wissens auch in sw) eine kochbedarfshändlerin namens erika tate(auch aus alarmstufe rot):ERIKA eleniak spielt die figur jordan TATE...und nicht zu vergessen: die ganzen tanzschritte der einzelnen rassen: orks-hammer,nachtelfen-michael jackson,menschen-saturday night fever,blutelfen-britney spears...hoffe,wurd nicht alles schon genannt^^


----------



## Röschti (29. September 2008)

Ich spiel schon länger nichtmehr, aber denke dass "Floyd Pinkus" immer noch in den Höllenfeuer-Halbinseln steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. September 2008)

Röschti schrieb:


> Ich spiel schon länger nichtmehr, aber denke dass "Floyd Pinkus" immer noch in den Höllenfeuer-Halbinseln steht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich lach mich weg xD


----------



## Ghost305 (1. Oktober 2008)

Melten schrieb:


> @ Abilalla wenn ichs richtig verstehe meinst du der Name Orgrimmar kommt von der einen Gottheit aus die 4. offenbarung...also komplett falsch!
> 
> Thrall benannte die Stadt zu ehren der großen Ogrim Doomhammer, daher kommt der name
> 
> und @Malgorn: auch falsch, Durotar wurde nach Thralls Vater benannt den er hieß Durotan.



wieso soll es nicht daher kommen?
die 4. offenbarungen gab es vor WoW oder Warcraft 1-3 oder den Büchern soweit ich weiß


----------



## Gerasch (2. Oktober 2008)

Im Turm im Cenariusdickicht lebt eine große Motte Namens Naphthal'ar. Naphthalin war früher der Wirkstoff der Mottenkugeln.

"Ich sehe tote Draenai" wurde hier (schon mehrmals) erwähnt. Fortsetzung der Quest führt uns zu Ezekiel in Shattrath. Wer schon mal in die Bibel gesehen hat kennt vielleicht den Propheten Ezechiel (andere schreibweise Hesekiel).


----------



## Sefirot (5. Oktober 2008)

Als ich auf vor kurzem mich mal ein bisschen mit den Achievements beschäftigt habe, bin ich auf das Koch-Achievement: "The cake is not a lie" gestoßen, wofür man einen leckeren Schokoladenkuchen backen muss. Der Name dieses Achievements ist ganz klar eine Anspielung auf das (großartige) Spiel Portal von Valve, das vor gut einem Jahr erschienen ist.


----------



## The_Fan (19. Oktober 2008)

grad zum ersten mal richtig aufgefallen :

Der Eiscremeverkäufer "Langnase" bei der Rennstrecke in Tausend Nadeln!


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

bei der Halloween Quest, wo man in die Hauptstädte muss und den Wirten ein emote zeigen muss, kommt man auch nach Thunderbluff wo man "tanzen für marzipan" erledigt.
also /dance auf den Wirt.
Daraufhin sagt er " I´ve got 99 problems but dancing aint one of it! Happy Hallowsend Schleppel."

anspielung auf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8TROSXUMBQ

(sonst hör ich hammerfall/ironmaiden/manowar/usw....^^)


----------



## Flutura (28. Oktober 2008)

Breed17 schrieb:


> Zeppelin Meister vor Undercity Hin Denburg




Sehr makaber find ich aber auch, dass einer der Zeppelin Meister waehrend des Losfliegens meint "Hoffentlich gibt es nicht schon wieder eine Explosion..."


----------



## Sonoyo (28. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man in sturmwind von Shat ankommt und beim Turm Rechts runterhüpft sitzen dort 3 oder 4 Junge Frauen rum die über das Gerät reden was die Gostbusters verwenden um geister zu jagen :-)


----------



## Arquilis (28. Oktober 2008)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Der Eine Ring


Der Andere Ring


----------



## Silmarilli (28. Oktober 2008)

Shirrak der Totenwächter begegnet euch in der Auchenai-Krypta .... irgendwie muss ich da immer an französische Politik denken *fg*


----------



## Malakas (28. Oktober 2008)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Der Eine Ring




der andere Ring ist besser : )


----------



## Imira (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber im Eingangsbereich von Zul Aman muss man ja "Harrison Jones" ansprechen.

Harrison Ford = Indiana Jones


----------



## Malakas (28. Oktober 2008)

mein Favorit ist der Roboter in der Area52 namens Maximillian.bekannt aus dem Film "Das schwarze Loch" 

naja, gibt noch paar andere eastereggs  in warcraft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (28. Oktober 2008)

Gadgetzan in Tanaris = Wüstenstadt Mos Eisley auf Tatooine aus Star Wars


----------



## Gerbalin (28. Oktober 2008)

Gibt da noch zwei NPC mit lustigen Namen. Beide sind in Southshore zu finden.

Verwalter Smithers (Die Simpsons) und Bauer Kent (Superman).


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (28. Oktober 2008)

Nachdem es auf den ersten 4 Seiten nicht genannt wurde und sich wohl nur die Classic-Hasen daran erinnern werden, poste ich es mal ^^

Jordy Lapforge steht in Gadgetzan an einem Teleporter. Er trägt sogar sein Visier aus Star Trek.

Die South Park Anspielung in Stratholme durch den Boss Timmy: Der sich in gewohnter Manier zu Wort meldet.


----------



## Schleppel (28. Oktober 2008)

Simpsons

Seymore - Master Skinner (auf deutsch geht das unter^^) Meister lederer^^

Höllenfeuerhalbinsel die Ingi lehrer

alli: the big     -    horde: lebowsky

und in UC gehen auch eine paar rum und reden davon dass man die strahlen nicht kruezen darf (ghostbuster)

Captain Vimes
Commander Samuel
(oder umgekehrt) = Samuel Mumm (vimes) aus Ankh Morpokh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der beide ränge innehatte


----------



## Deregond (1. November 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Der Laufknoten ist aber eine Form des Galgenknotens.


Was fürn Freak muss man sein, um sowas zu wissen?^^
BTT:
In Wotlk gibt's eine Gruppe die heisst iwie so ähnlich wie die PETA ausm echten Leben und sie greifen dich an wenn du grade ein Wildtier gekillt hast und dahin gehst ^^


----------



## Vetaro (2. November 2008)

Für die Liste: Der  Kristallsangwald - Final Fantasy 7


----------



## Raheema (9. November 2008)

In Booty bay steht ein Mensh der ehist McGavan vll eine anspielung auf  Mc gaiver oder wie der heist !


----------



## refra (14. Dezember 2008)

in dalaran koords: 39 47 
Der Grossartige Merleaux
anspielung von dem grossartigen merlin von king arthur


----------



## Wyall (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> In Booty bay steht ein Mensh der ehist McGavan vll eine anspielung auf  Mc gaiver oder wie der heist !



Nee, im heulenden Fjord steht einer Namens McGeywer, Untertitel: Pro
Die werden nciht 2mal auf den selben anspielen^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (14. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ist wahrscheinlich Zufall aber ich schreibs trotzdem:
Irgendwo ( ich meine in der Tundra bin mir aber nicht sicher ) steht ein NPC namens Bauer Jack ---> Jack Bauer aus der Serie "24" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (14. Dezember 2008)

Gibin schrieb:


> Dinge die keiner weiß
> 
> 
> *Hier Kampftechniken/Kampf Tipps*
> ...



Ganz toll rauskopiert!

Gabs da net letzte woche schon sonen Thread? *augenbrauehochzieh*


----------



## Exili (14. Dezember 2008)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Gadgetzan in Tanaris = Wüstenstadt Mos Eisley auf Tatooine aus Star Wars



Gadgetzan soll die Wüstenstadt in Mad Max 1 oder 2? sein mit der donnerkuppel aufjedenfall


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. Dezember 2008)

also in boreanischer tundra gibt es schon ma 2 bekannte namen die ihr kennt 
die namen lauten: Cäpten i´glu und häger der schreckliche alle am strand zu finden 
aja nicht zu vergessen in grizzlyhügel ambina,mutter von bambina,klopper und flora.


----------



## Drumdrum (14. Dezember 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...


das is ja mal nice ne anspielung die nur deutsche versethen fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cacahouete (15. Dezember 2008)

Wyall schrieb:


> Nee, im heulenden Fjord steht einer Namens McGeywer, Untertitel: Pro
> Die werden nciht 2mal auf den selben anspielen^^



scheinbar doch..  ingilehrer in den zangarmarschen Mack Dyver


----------



## etmundi (24. Dezember 2008)

Jormuttar ist so verdammt fett...

Peer Woll


----------



## wlfbck (24. Dezember 2008)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...



das item heißt btw tenacious defender und spielt auf tenacious d an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die anspielung mit den toten hosen ist zwar im deutschen halbwegs gut gelungen, bloss passt tenacious d hier besser (speziell wenn man's auf den film bezieht, kampf gegen das böse und so^^)


----------



## Leyndoo (24. Dezember 2008)

Käptn I´glo in der boreanischen tundra


----------



## nemø (14. Februar 2009)

in tanaris östlich von gatgezan steht ein mann mirt seinem pferd! jedes mal wennn ich ihn seh denk ich i-wie an don quichoto (schreiubt man des so ??)


----------



## M.A.U.L. (14. Februar 2009)

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt den film Starsky & Hutch?
Na dan ratet ma wer in sili in der Burg des Cenarius ist?


----------



## dehunter (14. Februar 2009)

Die Quest "Die Hügel der bärigen Augen" in der Drachenöde 
Na ? Anspielung auf was? 
Richtig der Film "The Hills have eyes, Hügel der blutigen Augen"


----------



## ThunderSH24 (15. Februar 2009)

Wer es noch nicht kennt:

Man braucht 2 Spieler mit verschiedenen Haustieren, zum einen Stinker zum andern die Bombaykatze.

Wenn beide die besagten Haustiere rausholen, bekommt Stinker nach kurzer Zeit ein Herz über dem Kopf und jagt die Bombaykatze durch die Gegend.

Eine Anspielung auf Pepe le Pew


----------



## ciaz (16. Februar 2009)

Edwin van Cleef /Todesminen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_van_Cleef ? Ziemlich bekannter Bösewichtdarsteller in Italowestern.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (16. Februar 2009)

ja also bei den trollen in grizzlyhügel wo oda wo das war das mit indiana jones.
dann bei den toderitter q´s bürgermeister quimbee oda wie der heißt^^
ansonsen fällt mir nix mehr ein aba es gibt ne menge. das mit hin denburg find ich ma übel^^


----------



## Mankind.WWE (16. Februar 2009)

In der Kanalisation von Dalaran gibt es ein paar Schildkröten, die vor einer Ratte sitzen.
Einige kennen die Serie sicherlich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Die Ninja Turtles /Super Hero Turtles


----------



## elrazzor (20. Februar 2009)

es gibt im schattenmondtal bei der netherschwingscherbe 2 schwadronkommandanten mit den namen  Ichman und Mulverick die kommen wohl von Iceman und Maverick die Hauptpiloten aus TOP GUN


----------



## Jobster (27. Mai 2009)

In Gadgetzan stehen Roboter rum.
Schaut man in ihr Cockpit sieht man die Zergkönigin aus StarCraft ^^ (StarCraft Cover)


----------



## Kakarott85 (11. Juni 2009)

M.A.U.L. schrieb:


> Ihr kennt doch bestimmt den film Starsky & Hutch?
> Na dan ratet ma wer in sili in der Burg des Cenarius ist?


Den Film kenn ich nicht, aber die alte Serie aus den 70ern ;-)

Und kennt wer Babylon 5? Irgentwie musste ich immer an die Serie denken wenn ich Velen in der Exodar gesehen habe ;-)


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (21. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade einen Glänzenden Dingelhopper erstohlen =D
Das is mir gleich Arielle eingefallen und danach sofort Buffed^^

Im Film benutzt sie eine Gabel(Icon des Dingelhoppers) als Kamm und nennt ihn DIngelhopper.

Ich fands lustig^^


----------



## Otama (23. Juli 2009)

es kennen bestimmt ein paar leute den film "Der Schatzplanet", ich hab heute bei mimiron mal an die decke geguckt und eine kugel gesehn die ziemlich stark der kugel ähnelt auf der der schatz versteckt ist, da werden sogar wie im film die laserstrahlen von loch zu loch geschossen^^

Bild 1

Bild 2


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (23. Juli 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> es kennen bestimmt ein paar leute den film "Der Schatzplanet", ich hab heute bei mimiron mal an die decke geguckt und eine kugel gesehn die ziemlich stark der kugel ähnelt auf der der schatz versteckt ist, da werden sogar wie im film die laserstrahlen von loch zu loch geschossen^^
> 
> Bild 1
> 
> Bild 2



Das ist doch bei Mimi oder?


----------



## Cotraxis (23. Juli 2009)

Sprok auch Gnomeregan ^^  Star Trek Spok ^^ xD


----------



## Otama (23. Juli 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei Mimi oder?



genau hat ich ja schon geschrieben^^


----------



## BöhserOnkel2009 (23. Juli 2009)

Bode von der Hermannsklaue in der Boreanischen Tundra --> Name des Hundes aus "Hausmeister Krause - Ordnung muss sein" mit dem besten Schauspieler der Welt, Tom Gerhardt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weisheit (23. Juli 2009)

Seitdem man die Schildkröte angeln kann gibt es ja auch den Erfolg "Schildkröten bis ganz unten".

Ist eine Anspielung auf den "Dunklen Turm" von Stephen King, wo öfter auf Schildkröten "all the way down" angespielt wird.
Und in Stephen Hawking's Buch "A Brief History of Time" wird es auch gesagt. 

Ja, ich kam auch erst drauf, als es beim CWS Blog stand^^


----------



## Zuvo (23. Juli 2009)

geht ma in den fjord und killt genug hühner gibt auch einen erfolg und es erinnert ja doch stark an zelda uafm GB und es kommen dananch auch 30 hühner auf einen zu oder so geil gemacht XD


----------



## Atabax (23. Juli 2009)

die hüter in uldiar sind von den wikingergötern abgeschaut worden  oder auch von stargate xD   
der flammenleviatan ist aus dem catoon film atlantis  der lefiatan  damit ist ulduar ne anspilung auf stargate atlantis und dem zeichemtrick film wie der alten sage ^^ 
dalaran hat auch was atlantisches    erst versteckt unter einem schutzschild und jetzt fliegt es übern kristalsangwald   jeder stargate fan  wird das daher ableiten ^^  
würde mich nicht wundern wen es hinter der verschlossenen tür in ulduar nen stargate gibt xD


----------



## Feindflieger (23. Juli 2009)

OMG, was hat die Nordische Mytologie, der biblische Leviatan und Atlantis mit Stargate zu tun????


Ich meine hey, coole Serie aber laber pls net son Schmarn. 
Wohl eher hat Stargate und Blizzard sich da ein paar Anleihen aus der Mytologie geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Juli 2009)

außerdem ist das mit dem leviathan nicht aus atlantis, sondern schon seit urzeiten in irgendwelchen mytologien verwendet...
das ist nämlich ein hebräischen wort und bezeichnet häufig die schlange aus den tiefen, welche auch gleichzeitig den kronprinz der westlichen hölle verkörpert...
von wegen stargate: atlantis... bibel: altes testament! und das teile ich dir als atheist mit... denn nur der, der sich damit auseinandersetzt, kann vernünftig dagegen argumentieren...

jetzt mal ohne spaß, du führst dich grade auf wie der typische deutsche durchschnittspolitiker...keine ahnung aber zu allem eine meinung


----------



## Feindflieger (23. Juli 2009)

Meinst du jetz mich mit deinem post?^^


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (23. Juli 2009)

Gibt eine Quest für die Horde in Nagrand: 

Chroniken eines Kriegers
deutliche Anspielung auf

RIDDICK, Chroniken eines Kriegers


----------



## steehfan (23. Juli 2009)

ich finde die beste anspielung immernoch bei kologarn wenn er einen arm verliert "IST NUR EINE FLEISCHWUNDE!!!!" (schwarzer ritter, Ritter der kokosnuss)
den selben spruch bringt ja dann noch der schwarze ritter beim turnier... =)
aber was ich dann schade fand... am besten wär das doch noch gewesen wenn kolo beim kill schreien würde  "OK EINIGEN WIR UNS AUF UNENTSCHIEDEN" XDDD


----------



## discotiiia (23. Juli 2009)

Im Schlingendorntal findet man Colonel Kurzen, eine eindeutige Anspielung auf den Film "Apocalypse Now", in welchem sich Colonel Kurz mit seinen Soldaten im Dschungel einbunkert. 

BTW absolut empfehlenswerter Film, wenn nicht sogar ein Muss!


----------



## viehdieb (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal einem Reh namens Bambina und einem Hasen Namens Klopfer über den Weg gelaufen. Könnte in den Grizzlyhügeln gewesen sein.

Walt Disney lässt grüßen


----------



## Attilides (9. September 2009)

Ich weis ja nicht obs schon gepostet wurde, aber im Wald von Ewynn gibt es einen See:
Kristallsee -> Englisch -> Cristal Lake 
Klingelts bei jmd?
Richtig: Jason... 
und auf dem Steg steht Jason Mathers^^
Geile anspielung
Außerdem verstummen augenblicklich alle Geräusche wenn du das Haus betrittst^^


----------



## Theradun (9. September 2009)

Also Stargate ist in WoW schon Stark vertreten. Die Portale sehen aus wie Stargate´s. Beim Zugang zum Obsi dreht sich sogar der Ring wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. In den vewüsteten Landen Liegen Stargate´s rum.

In SW bei den PvP Händlern steht Captain O`Neal, Leutnat Karter, Wache Quinn, Wache Hammond

Es gibt bestimmt noch mehr, mir fallen jetzt nur grad spontan nich mehr ein. Fällt einem meistens nur auf wenn man davor steht gell ^^


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. September 2009)

viehdieb schrieb:


> Ich bin mal einem Reh namens Bambina und einem Hasen Namens Klopfer über den Weg gelaufen. Könnte in den Grizzlyhügeln gewesen sein.
> 
> Walt Disney lässt grüßen



Kleine Berichtigung:
Nicht Klopfer, sondern Trommler
Und auch die andren Freunde vom "Bambi" sind da dabei nur eben umbenannt
Und rumrennen tuns sie in der nähe des Allianzstützpunktes.


----------



## Minøtaurus (9. September 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde, aber im Eingangsbereich von Zul Aman muss man ja "Harrison Jones" ansprechen.
> 
> Harrison Ford = Indiana Jones



Besagten Harrison Jones muss man, bzw er befreit euch in einerQuest in den Grizzly hügel.


----------



## Ulukai82 (9. September 2009)

wenn man eine stadtwache in SW nach nen kochlehrer fragt, und dies immer öfter macht, kommt als antwort eine anspielen auf Casey Ryback
(Alarmstufe Rot)


----------



## nemø (11. September 2009)

Endlich habe ich dasd Geheimnis um die Kinder in Goldhain gelüftet,
Der Film "Blairwitch Project" ich zitiere aus Wikipedia

Burkittsville 7, bei denen es sich um sieben getötete Kinder des Ortes handelt. Heather findet auch heraus, dass diese angeblich durch den Einsiedler Rustin Parr getötet wurden: Ein Kind musste sich jeweils mit dem Gesicht zur Wand in eine Ecke stellen, während ein anderes im selben Raum ermordet wurde, danach wurde das andere Kind ermordet.

Ganz klar auch wenn die anzahl abschweift glaub ich, schlieslich stehen die in ihrem zimmer da oben auch zur wand


----------



## Adnuf (11. September 2009)

Clusta schrieb:


> Kleine Item Anspielung: *klick*
> 
> Na, kommt wer drauf?
> 
> ...




Die Toten Hosen - Steh auf Wen du am Boden bist  PS: Ein Schönes Lied


----------



## Plastiksoldat (11. September 2009)

im Krater steht n Gnom in so nem hohlen baum namens Linken sieht aus wie der typ aus Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (11. September 2009)

Wohl eher aus Zelda, denn der Hel heißt Link.
Und das ist schon verdammt alt und hier im Thread sicher schon ein paar mal genannt worden.


----------



## Veilchen (11. September 2009)

- Wenn man aus Area 21 rauskommt blitzdingsen dich die ''Goblins in Black'' und du bekommst den Buff: Nein du hast deine Erinnerung nicht verloren und du wurdest auch nicht geblitzdings'' Oder so ungefähr...
- Der Eine Ring
- Haris Pilton
- Ingenieur Scooty der euch zu Spock in BB portet...
- vieles mehr...


----------



## Banthar (11. September 2009)

Tonight We Dine In Havenshire -> Tonight We Dine In Hell -> 300!


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. September 2009)

Banthar schrieb:


> Tonight We Dine In Havenshire -> Tonight We Dine In Hell -> 300!



als ich das das erste mal gelesen hab mußte ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (11. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon gepostet wurde aber wenn man dei Höllenfeuerhalbinsel betritt bekommt man einen flug zur Ehrenfeste und dort steht Isildor -> HdR


----------



## Banthar (11. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> als ich das das erste mal gelesen hab mußte ich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was is daran lustig?^^


----------



## Cykoth (11. September 2009)

Ich hoffe mal wurde noch nicht gesagt hab bei Seite 9 aufgehört zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hätte da den Vrykul in der Tundra der die Tuskar angreift: Hägar der Schreckliche^^

Wer vll mal in die Zeitung guckt gibt es da ein Comic mit einem Wikinger oO


----------



## Najtan (11. September 2009)

hoffe meins is auch noch nicht erwähnt worden!

Thrallmar:
der Untote Gastwirt dort heist   Floyd Pinkus!!

anspielung auf die BAND    PINK FLOYD


----------



## Droyale (11. September 2009)

beim Kristallsee nähe Goldhains treibt sich ein gewisser Jason auf... ein paar NPC's sagen auch dass er schonmal ne Maske raugefischt hat.

fällt wem ein um welchen Film es sich handelt?

Mfg


----------



## Carlor1337 (11. September 2009)

Vor der küste von der boreanischen Tundra gibts ne für Quest ( als Ally zumindest )
bei der man Käpt'n Iglus oder so ähnlich töten soll ( kleiner Gnom in Taucheranzug ) ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2009)

Mit dem Apotheker im Brill-Friedhof stimmt was nicht... denn er hat die Stimme eines Totenbeschwörers aus Wc III...
Braufest ist halt 95% am Oktoberfest angelehnt^^
Der Hexendoktor in Sen'jin hat die Stimme der Hexendoktoren aus Wc III

Das Lied das die L80TEC in Shatt spielen ist das Endlied von Wc III und der erste satz (übersetzt) Sturm ERde und Feuer hört meinen Ruf! ist der Spruch den die Schamanen sagen wenn man sie ausbildet!
Rhokan steht in der Drachenöde
Illidan war nie im schwarzen Tempel (er starb im Kampf gegn Arthas)
 Orcs reiten auf Wölfen ----> Warhammer da reiten die Goblins auf Wölfen (Orcs und Goblins sind dort ein "Volk")
Eigentlich müssten Orcs auf Kodos reiten.
Caine Bloodhoof hat in Wc III eine Axt kein Totem


----------



## Xebethor (11. September 2009)

In Ulduar steht bei den Verwüstern "Verwüsteringenieur Druckzang", das ist nen Oger mit nem Goblin auf den Schultern. Meiner Meinung nach eine Anspielung auf Masterblaster aus "Mad Max - Beyond Thunderdome"


----------



## Petersburg (11. September 2009)

besonders lustig: der Käpt'n I. Glu in der boreanischen tundra ^^


----------



## searinus (11. September 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit dem Apotheker im Brill-Friedhof stimmt was nicht... denn er hat die Stimme eines Totenbeschwörers aus Wc III...
> Braufest ist halt 95% am Oktoberfest angelehnt^^
> Der Hexendoktor in Sen'jin hat die Stimme der Hexendoktoren aus Wc III
> 
> ...




Hmm...da steht ziemlich viel Müll.

1. Es gibt viele Einheiten aus Warcraft, dei man in WoW wiederfindet, denn schließlich ist es ja die Welt der Kriegskunst! Du kannst ja auch in die Gebiete gehen, welche in Warcraft 3 ebenfalls waren z.B.: Mulgore, Eshenvale, Lordaeron.

2. Braufest, Winterhauchfest...Es gibt viele Feste und sie sind so gut wie alle an Feste angelehnt.

3. Illidan starb nicht! Im Video siehst du doch das er sich doch bewegt, wenn er am Boden liegt! Er wurde eventuell (denken wir mal rein logisch) von Kael und Lady Vashji "gerettet"?
Dann kam er zurück in die Scherbenwelt und wurde von Kil'jaeden IM Schwarzen Tempel eingesperrt...

4. Mag zwar sein, aber WoW + Warcraft gab es paar Jahre früher als Warhammer! D.h. Warhammer lehnt an WoW an und das ist in diesem Forum nich gemeint...
Und sowieso: In Herr der Ringe reiten Orcs auch auf Wargen (übergroße Wölfe)!

5. Nein, Cairne hat Thrall die Kodos gegeben! Die Kodos sind die Zuchttiere der Tauren. In einer Mission in Warcraft 3 muss man Cairne durch das Brachland begleiten und vor den feindlichen Zentauren beschützen, während Kodos die Last tragen!

6. Naja gut...Cairne trägt eigentlich ne Axt, aber das gehört nich wirklich ins Forum...

*Tipp: Spiel nochmal ne laaange Runde Warcraft und bei der Gelegenheit: Ich selbst habe schon ein thread geöffnet, in welchem drinne steht wleche Einheiten man aus Warcraft in WoW wiederfinen kann...benutz nur die Sufu*


----------



## Schlamm (11. September 2009)

Wurde Timmy schon erwähnt? Also der Ghulboss aus Strath, der immer "Timmyyy" schreit^^ganz klar Southpark xP


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2009)

Wenn ein Priester mit dem Schmuckstück "Auge der Offenbarung" nach Shatt geht sieht er neben Haris Pilton ihre Freundin Ricole Nichie.


----------



## Balord (11. September 2009)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Wurde Timmy schon erwähnt? Also der Ghulboss aus Strath, der immer "Timmyyy" schreit^^ganz klar Southpark xP


Der Junge, den man in Warcraft3 im ersten Level der Menschen-Kampagne mit Arthas retten muss heißt aber auch Timmy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Searinus  Warhammer war vor WoW. Das erste Warcraft sollte ursprünglich ein Warhammer spiel werden, wofür Blizz allerdings die Lizens nicht 
                 bekam. Als Anlehnung daran wurde Warcraft entwickelt.


----------



## Maxugon (11. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> beim Kristallsee nähe Goldhains treibt sich ein gewisser Jason auf... ein paar NPC's sagen auch dass er schonmal ne Maske raugefischt hat.
> 
> fällt wem ein um welchen Film es sich handelt?
> 
> Mfg


Jop ,der hat auch was mit den Kindern aus Goldhain zu schaffen. 
Es gibt 5 Gräber in Goldhain und 5 Kinder die manchmal rumlaufen.
Gegen 0 Uhr erreichen sie das wo die Lehrer drin sind und wo der Steg mit Jason ist . Dann gehen sie nach oben ins Schlafzimmer , man sieht Totenköpfe im Feuer und einen Geisterschrei. Dann sind die Kinder weg . Die 5 Gräber sind voll. Nachner Zeit sindse wieder leer.


----------



## DarthTerror (11. September 2009)

ich find die EP-stop NPC's sehr geil^^

(falls nicht schon erwähnt)

in SW bei den BG anmeldern steht im ecken getarnt ein 19er NPC, sieht aus wie ein PvP schurke (er ist getarnt, man sieht füchse des luchses, ingi brille etc, lvl 19 halt)

das geilste ist sein name:

"Behsten"


und die Hordenvariante heisst "Slahtz"


auf gut deutsch Behsten Slathz = best slot = an jedem platz das beste item = 19er pvp twinks^^


----------



## Splasho (11. September 2009)

In Nagrand, beim Lager von Hemet Nesingwary, findet man ein abgestürztes Flugzeug mit vielen Schlangen drum.

Anspielung auf den Film "Snakes on Plane" (oder so ähnlich)


----------



## searinus (11. September 2009)

Balord schrieb:


> @Searinus  Warhammer war vor WoW. Das erste Warcraft sollte ursprünglich ein Warhammer spiel werden, wofür Blizz allerdings die Lizens nicht
> bekam. Als Anlehnung daran wurde Warcraft entwickelt.




Na gut da habe ich mich wohl getöuscht, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es ist ja irgendwie besser, dass es Warcraft gibt!


----------



## LiamProd (11. September 2009)

In der Kanalisation von Dalaran sind Aligatoren, gleich zu setzen mit dem Klischee das in New York Aligatoren leben ....maybe!?


----------



## Armin510 (11. September 2009)

In der Kanalisation von Dalaran, im Mittlerenteil an einem Großen Rohr steht/redet eine Ratte vor Vier Schildkröten .... würde mal stark auf die Ninja Turtels und ihren Meister tippen =)


----------



## Nania (18. September 2009)

Vielleicht wurds schon genannt, vielleicht stimmt auch die Theorie nicht, aber ich glaube, dass der 

Butler Alfred Copperworth in Dalaran im Purpursalon eine Anspielung auf den Butler Alfred Pennyworth von Bruce Wayne aka Batman ist.


----------



## Duides (18. September 2009)

Auf Tibia eines der ältesten PC spiele und glaube das erste mmorpg  da gibts bei ner quest den Skull of Ratha  was fast genau dieselbe Geschichte hat wie Guldans Schädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gerad gefunden: SMUDO
Vor der Instanz Managruft.
Wenn man den anspricht sagt er: "Was meint ihr damit wo sind die anderen drei?" [...]


----------



## Super PePe (13. Oktober 2009)

wurde schon kels katze mr.bigglesworth genannt, wenn nicht ist es hiermit getan



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erfolge: schmeckt nach hühnchen und schlangen, ich hasse schlangen
npc: grizzly wo man den typen begleiten muss name jones, harrison jones


----------



## Cal1baN (13. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen

Im Shalozarbecken die kleine Insel in der mitte, mit der Lucke und der Zahlenkombination, da sind immer nur die Zahlen -1 ist der COde von Lost (die Serie da auf Pro7 oder wo die kam)^^


----------



## Nicetale1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Weis nich obs schon gepostet wurde schaut ma im Wald von Elwyn am Kristallsee wer da an dem Haus steht


----------



## Martialis (13. Oktober 2009)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Quest "Die Kanonen von Nordwacht" da muss man 2 Kanoniere töten, Hecksler und Knoch
> 
> = Waffenfirma Heckler und Koch, deshalb Kanoniere



Desweiteren"Die Kanonen von Nordwacht",Anspielung auf einen Roman von Allister McLean "Die Kanonen von Navarone"(Verfilmt mit Anthony Quinn,Richard Burton usw)


----------



## Segojan (13. Oktober 2009)

Wyall schrieb:


> Die werden nciht 2mal auf den selben anspielen^^



Mehrere Anspielungen auf gleiche Dinge hat es auch schon gegeben, z. B.

Hemet Nesingwary (auf Ernest Hemingway),
Der alte Gnom und das Meer (auf Der alte Mann und das Meer von Ernest Hemingway) und
Der alte Mann Heming (s. o.)


----------



## Trinex (13. Oktober 2009)

Hollytroll schrieb:


> Als ich letztens mit meinem Twink im Verließ war ist mir der Boss ''Dexter Ward'' aufgefallen. Dieser ist nach der zugehörigen Quest ein Grabschänder.
> 
> Anspielung auf H.P.Lovecrafts ''Der Fall Charles Dexter Ward''




nicht die einzige anspielung ;-) die ganzen alten götter sprechen ebenfalls dafür das da jemand lovecraft fan war ^^


----------



## Shnyshnoo (13. Oktober 2009)

Mir fällt da der Bürgermeister Quimby ein den man in der DK Startquestreihe töten muss..


----------



## J_0_T (13. Oktober 2009)

In den Hügeln von Hilsbrad hinten an der zwergenfeste kann man ein grab mit inschrift und einen  zwerg in roter rüstung finden die definitiv eine anspielung auf Ironman darstellen^^

Sofern es noch nicht erwähnt wurde versteht sich.


----------



## Blutdürster (24. Oktober 2009)

Alchimisten brauchen um ein matall in gold zu tranzmutieren (und auch für andere Transmutation)
Ein Stein names 

Stein der Weisen


----------



## jolk (26. November 2009)

Wow.. habe gerade noch etwas entdeckt, was hier 100% noch nicht drinsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *stolz sei*
und zwar *trommelwirbel* rufen die Kobolde in der Tundra Kaganishu, was eindeutig eine 
Anlehnung auf  Diablo II ist wo die Schlächter immer         Rakanishu   rufen.


----------



## Felucius (26. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen und kann sein, dass es schon gepostet wurde:
Wenn man auf dem Englischen Client spielt und HDZ1 geht, gibt es doch nach dem 2?. Boss die Stelle wo Thrall auf das Pferd aufsteigt.
Falls man den Ton jetzt an hat, hört man das Filmzitat "Let's ride!" aus dem Film Ghostrider, sogar im Orginalton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
-> Selbst rausgefunden^^.

mfg


----------



## Sèv! (26. November 2009)

Ist zwar keine Anspielung aber:
Die T9,5 Händler heißen
[Horde]:
.... Faesrol ---> "Faceroll"
[Allianz]
....Isimode ---> "Easymode"

Euch noch einen schönen Abend und Gute nacht!


----------



## Loxxi (26. November 2009)

Huhu,

in der Schwarzen Festung steht oben:

Siouxie die Banshee.

Eindeutig die Popband aus den 80er Jahren "Siouxie and the Banshees". Mein liebster Song von denen: Kiss them for me  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Loxxi


----------



## Morquendi (27. November 2009)

hab nicht alles gelesen aber auf dem zeppelin richtung boreanische tundra ( Horde) heißt der kapitän am steuerrad Lafontaine


----------



## Thau (27. November 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Ist zwar keine Anspielung aber:
> Die T9,5 Händler heißen
> [Horde]:
> .... Faesrol ---> "Faceroll"
> ...




Ja Blizz passt das spiel halt den casuals an! 
Aber mich störts eh nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manaman122 (30. Dezember 2009)

questgebiet  hammerfall im hinterland        ne metal band heißt auch so


----------



## Roperi69 (8. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiss nicht, ob sich schon mal einer das Loottable der Seelenschmiede angeschaut hat, aber die Anspielungen auf die deutsche Musikgeschichte ist echt witsisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur geklauter Helm Nur geklaute Schulterpolster - Die Prinzen - Alles nur geklaut
Halskette des Ma-Ma-Ma-Märchenprinzen - EAV - Ma-Ma-Märchenprinz
Stulpen des goldenen Reiters - Joachim Witt - Der goldene Reiter
Schulterstücke mit Sahne - Udo Jürgens - Aber Bitte mit Sahne
Sternenhimmel - Hubert Kah - Sternenhimmel
Rios Reisemesser und Rios Reisetasche - Rio Reiser (R.I.P.)
Völlig losgelöste Griffe - Peter Schilling - Major Tom
Beinharte Armschienen - Torfrock - Beinhart
Wildecker Herzroben - Die Wildecker Herzbuben
Kleiner grüner Kolben - Comedian Harmonists - Kleiner grüner Kaktus

Und der absolut beste:

Beinplatten des Königs von Maj Orc'ah - Jürgen Drews - Der König von Mallorca

Wenn die Liste schon vorhanden ist, geh ich mich jetzt eine Stunde schämen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (8. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> In den Hügeln von Hilsbrad hinten an der zwergenfeste kann man ein grab mit inschrift und einen  zwerg in roter rüstung finden die definitiv eine anspielung auf Ironman darstellen^^
> 
> Sofern es noch nicht erwähnt wurde versteht sich.



Das hat nix mit Ironman zu tun sieht zwar aus wie Ironman und so aber das is ne Widmung an einem Verstorbenen Blizz-Mitarbeiter oder ein Bruder eines Mitarbeiter bin mir ned mehr ganz sicher wer.
Diese Person hatte nen Zwerg Krieger gespielt und das Bild symbolisiert das der WoW-Charakter auf seinen Spieler wartet leider vergebens. Genau das gleiche aber mit einem Orc und einem Geisterheiler gibt es im Brachland auf einem Berg


----------



## Gatar (8. Januar 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Ironman zu tun sieht zwar aus wie Ironman und so aber das is ne Widmung an einem Verstorbenen Blizz-Mitarbeiter oder ein Bruder eines Mitarbeiter bin mir ned mehr ganz sicher wer.
> Diese Person hatte nen Zwerg Krieger gespielt und das Bild symbolisiert das der WoW-Charakter auf seinen Spieler wartet leider vergebens. Genau das gleiche aber mit einem Orc und einem Geisterheiler gibt es im Brachland auf einem Berg



Auf der Aldorhöhe gibt es ebenfalls so einen Char, eine Nachtelfen-Jägerin, die ihrem an Leukämie gestorbenen Spieler gewidmet ist


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (8. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einmal dem Weltuntergang der Nordischen Mythologie alias Ragnarök durchgelesen und da is mir irgendwie aufgefallen das die Geschichte mit Ulduar etwas gemeinsam haben. Hab mir mal die einzelne Bosse genauer angeschaut:

Flammenleviathan = die Midgardschlange gegen die Thor gekämpft hat
Ignis = Surt, der Feuerriese
Klingenschuppe = Nidhöggr, der Menschenwürger 
Thorim = Thor Gott des Donners
Freya = Freyr 
Mimiron = Mimir
Hodir = Odin
Der General = Garm, der Wächter der Unterwelt, er bewacht die Totengöttin

am Schluss treffen sich alle bei der Totengöttin:

Yogg-Saron = Hel, Sie ist die Göttin der Toten
Algalon = Allvater Fimbultyr, er entscheidet ob die Welt neu erschaffen wird

Die restlichen Bosse konnte ich noch nix genaueres finden aber ich bin auf der suche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/Edit also hab noch was über über die andere Bosse was gefunden:

Versammlung des Eisens = Muspells Söhne so viel wie ich gelesen habe waren die auch zu dritt oder auch die Asen weil diese ein Rat waren
Kologarn = Er war der Wächter von der Brücke Heimdall
Auriaya = Freya Sie hatte ne Kutsche die von Katzen gezogen wurde XD
Xt-002= hab ich nix gefunden tut mir leid =(

Der hat zwar nix mit einem Boss aus Ulduar zu tun aber der muss auch rein der Böse Bruder von Thorim und Thorim's Geliebte/Frau

Loken = Gott des Feuers, Gott der Lügen und Täuschung, Urheber des Bösen, sehr zwielichtige Gestalt, Intrigant
Sif = Sif Göttin der Ernte

und die Bronzebart Geschwister irgendwie passen die Götter zu Ihnen^^
Magni Bronzebart = Magni war der Gott der Kraft 
Brann Bronzebart = Bragi war der Gott der Redekunst und ein Draufgänger
Muradin Bronzebart = Hab leider niemanden gefunden =(


----------



## Dabow (8. Januar 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal dem Weltuntergang der Nordischen Mythologie alias Ragnarök durchgelesen und da is mir irgendwie aufgefallen das die Geschichte mit Ulduar etwas gemeinsam haben. Hab mir mal die einzelne Bosse genauer angeschaut:
> 
> Flammenleviathan = die Midgardschlange gegen die Thor gekämpft hat
> Ignis = Surt, der Feuerriese
> ...



Sehr interessant ... jetzt wo ich das so lese fällt es mir auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dankeschön


----------



## Polysorbate (8. Januar 2010)

Also wenn man als Priester zu Paris nach Shatt geht und Das Auge der Offenbarung angelegt hat, steht diese nicht alleine da.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F4n4t1k4 (8. Januar 2010)

Polysorbate schrieb:


> Also wenn man als Priester zu Paris nach Shatt geht und Das Auge der Offenbarung angelegt hat, steht diese nicht alleine da.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LoL! das ist ja mal der Hammer xD


----------



## Stahlhand (8. Januar 2010)

in der instanz turm utgarde in der schatzkammer, auf der linken seite am anfang, steht der arm des t1000 der am ende von teil2 zerstört wird.


----------



## quilosa (8. Januar 2010)

Schatzi mit seiner Schleife am Ohr = Stofftiermarke "Steiff  - Knopf im Ohr"


----------



## TMSIDR (8. Januar 2010)

bestimmt schon lange genannt:
loot Gürtel aus bw;
dt. Die Toten Hosenträger (steh auf wenn du am boden bist)
eng. Tenacious Defender
wohl klar welche Bands mit gemeint sind oder?


----------



## Timewarp85 (8. Januar 2010)

Drachenöde --> Neu Herdweiler (Koords 74/74) steht "Agentin Skully" ;-) anspielung auf Agent Skully aus "Akte X"?! ^^


----------



## AxiO (12. Mai 2010)

Ka obs schon wer gepostet hat
Thandolübergang zwischen Arathi und Sumpfland in der Brücke
Anspielung auf Terminator 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2010)

Mein Favorit ist Helgesh Neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noenon (12. Mai 2010)

Droyale schrieb:


> beim Kristallsee nähe Goldhains treibt sich ein gewisser Jason auf... ein paar NPC's sagen auch dass er schonmal ne Maske raugefischt hat.
> 
> fällt wem ein um welchen Film es sich handelt?
> 
> Mfg





Maxugon schrieb:


> Jop ,der hat auch was mit den Kindern aus Goldhain zu schaffen.
> Es gibt 5 Gräber in Goldhain und 5 Kinder die manchmal rumlaufen.
> Gegen 0 Uhr erreichen sie das wo die Lehrer drin sind und wo der Steg mit Jason ist . Dann gehen sie nach oben ins Schlafzimmer , man sieht Totenköpfe im Feuer und einen Geisterschrei. Dann sind die Kinder weg . Die 5 Gräber sind voll. Nachner Zeit sindse wieder leer.



Um was handelt es sich hier?


----------



## Totebone (12. Mai 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich hier?



Um den gruseligsten abend den ich in wow hatte .....


----------



## Terminsel (12. Mai 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich hier?



Gehts da um den Filmkiller Jason?


----------



## Terminsel (12. Mai 2010)

_serbia_boy_ schrieb:


> Loken = Gott des Feuers, Gott der Lügen und Täuschung, Urheber des Bösen, sehr zwielichtige Gestalt, Intrigant



Loken ist zwar nicht in der Ulduar-Raidini zu finden, dafür aber in den Hallen der Blitze.


----------



## Nerevar88 (12. Mai 2010)

Noenon schrieb:


> Um was handelt es sich hier?



Wird heute Abend ausprobiert *.*

Als Zitat hätte ich noch die Wildherzen Quest "Gute Miene zum bösen Spiel" (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12528) ist eine Zeile des Questtextes "Geh oder ich schleuder dich Purschen zu Poden!"
(Monthy Python, Das Leben des Brian)


----------



## Gotama (12. Mai 2010)

Der Npc der einem beim Luftschiffkampf den Raketenrucksack gibt heisst "Zafod Boombox". Die Namensverwandschaft zu Zaphod Beeblebrox aus "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" is scho sehr stark.


----------



## Hiliboy (12. Mai 2010)

Der Ultraüberschallschrauber


Anspielung auf die Serie Doctor Who 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Protagonist benutzt da einen "Sonic screwdriver" für alle möglichen Sachen.

MfG


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (7. Juni 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Loken ist zwar nicht in der Ulduar-Raidini zu finden, dafür aber in den Hallen der Blitze.



Der hat zwar nix mit einem Boss aus Ulduar zu tun aber der muss auch rein der Böse Bruder von Thorim und Thorim's Geliebte/Frau

Loken = Gott des Feuers, Gott der Lügen und Täuschung, Urheber des Bösen, sehr zwielichtige Gestalt, Intrigant

ich weiss das loken ned in der ulduar ini ist habe es auch geschrieben ^^


----------



## Galbadia (7. Juni 2010)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> die quest chasing a-me 01 Link im un'goro anspielung auf den film Kongo und den Roboter affen Amie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm nöö...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118842/

Jay & Silent Bob =D


----------



## Beklop'Tar (7. Juni 2010)

Jürgen drews 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=49784


----------



## Dragonye (7. Juni 2010)

Hrothgars Landestelle , aus Eragon könig Hrothgar


----------



## Minøtaurus (7. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Um den gruseligsten abend den ich in wow hatte .....



Warst wohl noch nie in den Katakomben von Kharazan, mit dem See oder Teich der umgedrehten Sünder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber das mit dem elwynn see, werde ich mir demnächst mal ansehn.

Und @ serbia_boy, besagte Göttin Freya im Spiel, heißt auch in der Götterwelt Freya, allerdings gibt es da eben unterschiedliche Schreibweisen.


----------



## coolden (7. Juni 2010)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ein skill der Mages heißt Blizzard.
> Genau wie eine große Software Firma weis aber nicht mehr genau was die macht ^^




das ist nicht wirklich eine anspielung auf Blizzard


----------



## merc91 (7. Juni 2010)

coolden schrieb:


> das ist nicht wirklich eine anspielung auf Blizzard



omg lol xD

hast dir jetzt den post vpn vor 2 1/2 jahren genommen damit da noch was dazuschreiben kannst? xD

der wird das bestimmt auch noch lesen


----------



## CarpoX (7. Juni 2010)

Es gibt die Heldentat "Weit über Neuntausend!", die man erhält, sobald man mehr als 9000 Erfolgspunkte besitzt. Im englischen heißt es "It's Over Nine Thousand!", ein Satz, den Vegeta aus Dragonball Z sagt, als er Son-Gokus Kampfkraft misst.
Ob jetzt wirklich ein gewolltes Easter-Egg oder nur reiner Zufall, keine Ahnung...

Im Deutschsprachigen übrigens sagt Vegeta allerdings 8000 und nicht 9000, genau wie im japanischen Original. Die Amis haben da einfach mal 1000 Kampfkraft oben drauf gepackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Links zu der Sache:
It's Over Nine Thousand!
Szene aus Dragonball (Deutsch)
Szene aus Dragonball (Englisch)


----------



## Nightmare 666 (7. Juni 2010)

"Die toten Hosenträger" heißen im englischen Client "Tanacius Defenders". 


Der Anfüherer der Drenai heißt "Velen" das anscheinend eine Anspielung auf den sprituellen Anfüherer der Mimbari bei der Serie Babylon 5 ist der "Valen" heißt.


----------



## kingkong23 (7. Juni 2010)

Na wer kennt http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=9117 ?
Collie ist der Spitzname den J.D vom Janitor in der 4 Staffel bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Juni 2010)

In der drachenöde, wenn man mit dem Greif die 10 Leute retten sollt sagt euer char manchmal: Wenn du Leben willst!, Komm mit mir! ;-) ja ja der Gnominator lässt grüßen xD


----------



## Rainaar (8. Juni 2010)

In den Zagamarschen wachsen auf den Riesenpilzen ab und an kleine Pilze. 
Aber auf einem Riesenpilz befindet sich eine Shisha ( Wasserpfeife ) mit nem Sklett daneben


----------



## Serephit (8. Juni 2010)

Beklop schrieb:


> Jürgen drews
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl. das kannte ich nicht. das ist echt nice


----------



## Der Gil (8. Juni 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> Hrothgars Landestelle , aus Eragon könig Hrothgar



Naja Hrothgar ist ein gängier nordischer Name, muss net unbedingt aus Eragon sein; Bei Beowulf heißt der alte König auch Hrothgar


----------



## MaexxDesign (8. September 2010)

Mal etwas Aktuelles in Bezug auf die Preevents rund um Gnomeregan.

Bei der Quest "Die Rede vorbereiten" solltet ihr mal auf den Text achten, den ihr vor Tog Rostspross aufsagt.
Das ist fast die gleiche Wortwahl wie die Rede vom U.S.-Präsidenten im Film "Independence Day", die er am 3. Juli auf dem Flugplatz abhält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healbäumchen (8. September 2010)

auch beim gnomeregan-event:
der, der euch zurückbeamt nach if heißt ladforge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drabush (8. September 2010)

enn man in Eisenschmiede eine zwergwache nach einem Lehrer für einen beruf fragt und dann auf Alchemie klickt sagt der zum schluss:

Warum...oh warum hab ich den blauen trank nicht genommen oder so
ganz klar eine anspielung auf Matrix Blaue oder Rote Pille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn man von so einem hausdach in Gadgetzen oder runter guckt ist über ddem eingang ein bild von Kerrign (Starcraft) weiß aber nicht mehr wo das genau war also keine Garantie...


----------



## wowfighter (8. September 2010)

Spoiler!!!!!



```
Das G-Team!!!! 

 Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert.


XD

Endlich ma eine A-Team Version in WoW.

Und noch Indiana jones bei den qs in Uldum XD
```


----------



## Hordewikinger (8. September 2010)

ALso,

mir fällt gerade Negatron ein -- anspielung an transformers -- ist in Nethersturm
Pinocchio rennt in den Ödlanden rum
im wald von elwynn is die verrückte katzendame von den simpsons,
irgendwo inner menschen bar soll sich n Han solo rumtreiben
dann is in ogrimmar dieses jäger gebäude von oben in form eines Mickimaus kopfes
irgdendwo soll noch ne Skeletor parodie rumrennen
in Gadgetzan is ne anspielung auf Mad Max und die Donnerkuppel
naja derm menschentanz is ne anspielung auf saturday night fever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm.... ich kannte no mehr das will mir aber ausgerechnet jetz nich einfalln


----------



## Hordewikinger (8. September 2010)

ach ja ich hab die ninja turtles und meister splinter in dalaran vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hizun (8. September 2010)

bei saurfang sagt er kurz vom boss start : "bei der macht der lichtkönigs". is ne anspielung auf he-man


----------



## Raz0rblador (8. September 2010)

In Shattrath die PvP Anmelder... Weiß jez nimmer wie die heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alle von He-Man    Da ist halt "He-Man, Battlecat, der kleine Zauberer und Skelleton" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (8. September 2010)

Hordewikinger schrieb:


> ach ja ich hab die ninja turtles und meister splinter in dalaran vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wär nicht die erste ^.^


----------



## Oarc (8. September 2010)

hat schon jemand "grand theft palmino" (oder so ähnlich) erwähnt so nennt sich nämlich der quest bei dem der dk sein mount bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (8. September 2010)

Wurde bestimmt schon erwähnt aber ich les sicher nicht alles durch. Ich schreib mal nieder was mir so spontan einfällt.

Die Fennschreiter in den Zangarmarschen erinnern an die Alientransportmittel in Krieg der Sterne.

Moll E natürlich

Loch Modan > Loch Ness

Gadgetzan die Arena soll an Mad Max, Jenseits der Donnerkuppel erinnern

Das Event mit den Sieben Zwergen in den Schwarzfelstiefen erinnert an... die sieben Zwerge

Die Quest in der Untergrundbahn zwischen Sturmwind und Eisenschmiede erinnert an den Rattenfänger von Hameln

Die Todesminen erinnern an den Film Die Goonies

Die Hydra Gahz'rilla in Zul'Farrak spielt leicht auf Godzilla an

Die Agenten der SI:7 spielen auf MI6 an, der auch James Bond angehört

In Uldaman die Miniaturstadt in der man den Stab von T'sol (oder so ähnlich) platzieren muss, damit sich die Tür zur geheimen Kammer öffnet und der erste Boss herauskommt erinnert an den Film Raiders of the Lost Ark.

Die Seeläute, die am Strand in der Boreanischen Tundra im Nebel rumlaufen beziehen sich auf die Besatzung der Flying Dutchman aus Pirates of the Carribean.


----------



## MaexxDesign (9. September 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Die Fennschreiter in den Zangarmarschen erinnern an die Alientransportmittel in Krieg der Sterne.


Krieg der Welten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt bald wieder auf Pro7. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (9. September 2010)

Ich les mir jetzt keine 37 Seiten durch, aber:

Wir hätten einmal den alten Gott C'thun:
Anspielung auf einen der großen alten aus H. P. Lovecraft´s Cthulhu-Mythos, und zwar auf Cthulu selbst:
Cthulhu

Und noch den alten Gott Yogg Saron:
Ebenfalls einer der großen alten aus der Feder Lovecraft´s:
Yog_Sothoth


Cthulhu-Mythos Wiki


----------



## Namari (9. September 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Mal etwas Aktuelles in Bezug auf die Preevents rund um Gnomeregan.
> 
> Bei der Quest "Die Rede vorbereiten" solltet ihr mal auf den Text achten, den ihr vor Tog Rostspross aufsagt.
> Das ist fast die gleiche Wortwahl wie die Rede vom U.S.-Präsidenten im Film "Independence Day", die er am 3. Juli auf dem Flugplatz abhält.
> ...




Noch etwas neues: Eine der drei Reden ist auch eine Anspielung auf Braveheart "They can take our lives, but.... never our INNOVATION!" Hoffe, die Anspielung ist in der deutschen Version nicht untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WhiteSeb (9. September 2010)

MaexxDesign schrieb:


> Krieg der Welten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und woher haben die Produzenten die Schreiter aus Krieg der Welten?
Half Life²  ^^
Sehen wirklich so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondarr (12. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Und woher haben die Produzenten die Schreiter aus Krieg der Welten?
> Half Life² ^^
> Sehen wirklich so aus
> 
> ...



Öhm - Krieg der Welten (das Buch) is aber um einiges älter als HL2 :-)


----------



## Technocrat (13. September 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurds schon genannt, vielleicht stimmt auch die Theorie nicht, aber ich glaube, dass der
> 
> Butler Alfred Copperworth in Dalaran im Purpursalon eine Anspielung auf den Butler Alfred Pennyworth von Bruce Wayne aka Batman ist.


Aber garantiert, insbesondere wo die kleinste Münze in England eben der Penny ist, und in WoW der Copper.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. September 2010)

Sry, aber hatte keine Lust 37 Seiten durchzulesen, daher SORRY wenn es schon wer genannt hat (was recht wahrscheinlich ist):

Hemet Nesingwary ist ein Anagramm von Ernest Hemingway 

[edit] Und die D.E.H.T.A. in der Boreanischen Tundra dürfte zweifelsohne ne Anspielung auf P.E.T.A. sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

